# [Benchmark] HAWX 2 Benchmark Available



## 10TaTioN (Oct 22, 2010)

*Tom Clancy’s H.A.W.X.® 2 Benchmark - 717 MB*



> 1. Dowload the “.EXE” file from the link above to your computer
> 2. Launch the Benchmark application via “.EXE” file
> 3. The UBI launcher will pop up requiring an ubi.com user account
> 4. If already own an ubi.com account, then enter your username and password in order to start the Benchmark application
> ...



*Source:* http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_hawx2_downloads.html


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 22, 2010)

had a few days to play with this ... it is a nice little benchmark


----------



## Inioch (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it just me, or is it weird to require a registration to run a game benchmark? It's a benchmark for *peep* sake.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is the news on that: Benchmark Wars.



> It has come to our attention that you may have received an early build of a benchmark based on the upcoming Ubisoft title H.A.W.X. 2. I'm sure you are fully aware that the timing of this benchmark is not coincidental and is an attempt by our competitor to negatively influence your reviews of the AMD Radeon™ HD 6800 series products. We suggest you do not use this benchmark at present as it has known issues with its implementation of DirectX® 11 tessellation and does not serve as a useful indicator of performance for the AMD Radeon™ HD 6800 series. A quick comparison of the performance data in H.A.W.X. 2, *with tessellation on, and that of other games/benchmarks will demonstrate how unrepresentative H.A.W.X. 2 performance is of real world performance*.
> 
> AMD has demonstrated to Ubisoft tessellation performance improvements that benefit all GPUs, *but the developer has chosen not to implement them in the preview benchmark*. For that reason, we are working on a driver-based solution in time for the final release of the game that improves performance without sacrificing image quality. In the meantime we recommend you hold off using the benchmark as it will not provide a useful measure of performance relative to other DirectX® 11 games using tessellation.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 22, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm sure you are fully aware that the timing of this benchmark is not coincidental and is an attempt by our competitor to negatively influence your reviews of the AMD Radeon%u2122 HD 6800 series products



lol wooow that takes balls if thats true


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 22, 2010)

Intel core 2 duo - E6550 Overclocked to 3000mhz
4gig DDR2 860ish mhz
ATI HD5750 @ 800/1200

DX9 Screens and Test













DX11 Screens and Test


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking fast on an ati from the looks of that.. not sure what theyre so paranoid about..


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 22, 2010)

Yup seems to run fine tho i had a bit of micro stutter under DX11, 
Might be lack on voltage to the cpu, Just noticed its only at 1.23v. Gonna bump it up a bit and see if me GPU will take 850mhz lol, This is a none branded card to so not bad so far.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 22, 2010)

I get 133fps average with everything maxed out and 32xCSAA; how can you take a screenshot? PrintScreen doesn't work.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here what a Xeon and a 470 do


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I get 133fps average with everything maxed out and 32xCSAA; how can you take a screenshot? PrintScreen doesn't work.




ALT-TAB  and then use snipping tool or tpu capture


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 22, 2010)

I used Fraps.

Updated drivers to 10.10a and no micro stutter anymore woo.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is the issue with the game.  AMD want to use Adaptive Tessellation while Ubi and Nv says no.  There is an article that goes into more detail here.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't realy matter to be fair, the benchmark runs plenty good enough even on my card. cheers for the info tho.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Don't realy matter to be fair, the benchmark runs plenty good enough even on my card. cheers for the info tho.



The problem is that this all happened during AMD's release of the 6800 series.  Which is why AMD told the other half of the story.  Sure it maybe good enough.  But that's not what it is assumed the reason for the benchmark's release.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 24, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> I used Fraps.
> 
> Updated drivers to 10.10a and no micro stutter anymore woo.



Uh, 10.10a is for the 6800 series, how come it solved your problem? :/


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

10TaTioN said:


> Uh, 10.10a is for the 6800 series, how come it solved your problem? :/



i have no idea and 10.10a work just fine on 5xxx cards. At first i thought it was lack of volts to my cpu but after setting it to 1.3v there was no change, I then set my GPU back to default speeds and still had micro stutter when running in DX11, SO lol i then decided to update my drivers and the reason i went for 10.10a was because all the other links i tryed at the time were broken. Benchmark is working great now even with 8xAA tho fps are lower with 8xAA but the micro stutter has gone

p.s i am now using them hacked drivers to get the new features and all is still working well so i think 10.10's overall are what fixed my problem.

I must now test farcry 2 again as i got the same micro stutter when running dx10.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 24, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> i have no idea and 10.10a work just fine on 5xxx cards. At first i thought it was lack of volts to my cpu but after setting it to 1.3v there was no change, I then set my GPU back to default speeds and still had micro stutter when running in DX11, SO lol i then decided to update my drivers and the reason i went for 10.10a was because all the other links i tryed at the time were broken. Benchmark is working great now even with 8xAA tho fps are lower with 8xAA but the micro stutter has gone



Well, maybe this drivers are optimized for HAWX 2, that's the only thing i can think of.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

10TaTioN said:


> Well, maybe this drivers are optimized for HAWX 2, that's the only thing i can think of.



on the link EastCoasthandle posted im sure i read AMD were going to do something with the drivers to make this Adaptive Tessellation work so maybe thats what they have done and is why my prob is soved? inless i read it wrong lol. The game sure does look damn good on them mountains.

Well it looks like i did read it wrong but what ever they did in these drivers made my stutter go away so its all good. (apart from the random pink hue i get every now and again lol)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> on the link EastCoasthandle posted im sure i read AMD were going to do something with the drivers to make this Adaptive Tessellation work so maybe thats what they have done and is why my prob is soved? inless i read it wrong lol. The game sure does look damn good on them mountains.
> 
> Well it looks like i did read it wrong but what ever they did in these drivers made my stutter go away so its all good. (apart from the random pink hue i get every now and again lol)



Are the modded 10.10a drivers I linked to in another thread causing the pink tint problem? I'm not sure what you mean by it being random .  What triggers it for you?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 24, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Here is the issue with the game.  AMD want to use Adaptive Tessellation while Ubi and Nv says no.  There is an article that goes into more detail here.



I haven't read into AMD's "new" tessellation yet. If the only different is below then this benchmark is still legit.



> Without giving details, suggests that Ubisoft AMD and Nvidia have agreed not to use *adaptive algorithm designed to avoid application of tessellation where it's totally unnecessary*. Given that apart from this aspect, rendering HAWX 2 seems relatively little greedy, Nvidia would have lobbied for Ubisoft that *he does not put in place an optimization that would have certainly benefited the GeForce but most permit a big performance gain for Radeon*, then removing the enormous advantage which is perfect for his communication. If this proves to be what really happens, we can only regret also see Ubisoft make fun of the way the 25 million users of Radeon DirectX 11.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Are the modded 10.10a drivers I linked to in another thread causing the pink tint problem? I'm not sure what you mean by it being random .  What triggers it for you?



Well its like when i quote this or type, the box starts of looking white then inless its just my eyes playing tricks its as if the white turns a very pale pink, its the same with this background as i type it kinda looks like it changes colour very slowly or is it ment to look kinda pink lol?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2010)

No, the forums are not pink at all.  Go to the color tab and set saturation, hue, brightness and contrast to default (use the default button) and see if you notice a shift in color.
Display & Desktop
Lower left corner click on the black arrow then select configure
Tab over to color
Also make sure temperature is set to 6500K.



kid41212003 said:


> I haven't read into AMD's "new" tessellation yet. If the only different is below then this benchmark is still legit.


A developer should never refuse to work with one IHV while working with another.  Before, it was always said that AMD never communicated with developers, etc.  Now the very opposite has happened so we will not agree here.  However, since they will address the issue in new drivers I want to see what AMD actually does.  As the issue appears to be just the benchmark, not the game (according to the press release from AMD).


> AMD has demonstrated to Ubisoft tessellation performance improvements that benefit all GPUs, but the developer has chosen not to implement them in the preview benchmark.



Now the question remains if the actual game shows the same performance numbers as the preview benchmark?  But we will see if that happens or not.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

The thing is i havent changed anything in the settings never have in all the time i have used ati cards , I also use an NEC screen and its default colour setting is not 6500k, It has its own native setting.

NEC Multisync LCD2190UXp < thats my screen if its any help.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Use windows colour calibration and adjust the screen via that, you can adjust the red/green/blue very easily and get your whites looking VANISH OXY ACTION WHITE! once more.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

Just noticed something, the default setting in my ATI panel is 6600k for some reason so looks like i have to set it myself to 6500k. I also just clicked Use (EDID) and things are already much better. BTW my screen has 5 or 7 colours to change in its own menue lol.

Ok i i turned EDID off again and manualy set the the colour temp to 6500k and now everything looks spot on. 
Cheers for the help all .



pantherx12 said:


> Use windows colour calibration and adjust the screen via that, you can adjust the red/green/blue very easily and get your whites looking VANISH OXY ACTION WHITE! once more.



LMAO what you just typed reminded me of this for some reason. Must be the beer kicking in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGooQ8yYC0c


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 24, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> A developer should never refuse to work with one IHV while working with another.  Before, it was always said that AMD never communicated with developers, etc.  Now the very opposite has happened so we will not agree here.  However, since they will address the issue in new drivers I want to see what AMD actually does.  As the issue appears to be just the benchmark, not the game (according to the press release from AMD).
> 
> 
> Now the question remains if the actual game shows the same performance numbers as the preview benchmark?  But we will see if that happens or not.



I'm not talking about that though. What I want to know is DX11 performance, and if the benchmark is legit or not.

I can understand the idea what AMD wanted to do. It actually makes more sense, but is it because they're avoiding heavy tessellation mode?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm not talking about that though. What I want to know is DX11 performance, and if the benchmark is legit or not.
> 
> I can understand the idea what AMD wanted to do. It actually makes more sense, but is it because they're avoiding heavy tessellation mode?



There is no such thing as heavy or extreme tessellation mode in the sense as to what you actually see or what your play experience maybe in games (IMO just a marketing term).  Once you go over a certain point (regardless if you agree with AMD's position or not) it is wasteful.  I am of the opinion that there should be a specific standard on how tessellation is used, no more no less. Where both IHVs do benefit from.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

No idea of what default settings are...anyone want to set a standard so we can have a true comparison?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can you do 1920x1200, AAx4, everything ON?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Can you do 1920x1200, AAx4, everything ON?



Here you go...


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

Check my pics it has both dx9 and dx11 on an ati HD5750. Can't test higher as max res is 1600/1200.
To run DX11 right click the exe file from start menu/games and choose DX10/11 and turn tessellation on.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 24, 2010)

You have to go inside the folder and run the DX11 exe file, otherwise you can't turn on Tessellation...


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You have to go inside the folder and run the DX11 exe file, otherwise you can't turn on Tessellation...



Not on windows 7, you can just right click the exe from the start menu and it gives the option for DX10/11 and if i remember right Vista will be the same.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

DX 11 - Tessellation on


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> DX 11 - Tessellation on
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00578.jpg



Not bad at all .

Here is a new one from me.






 GPU@800mhz / CPU@3000mhz oc


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the benchmark but I have never really got into flyers...


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 25, 2010)

wew, even on lowly HD 5770 its still can achieve more than 60 FPS ? what the deal

or did i missing0 something ?


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 25, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> wew, even on lowly HD 5770 its still can achieve more than 60 FPS ? what the deal
> 
> or did i missing0 something ?



Maybe its cause its the 1gig card, I have seen 512mbs versions recently and i don't think it would do as good at the res and settings i used. 

In my first test dx9 it even peaked at 113fps

oops just noticed you said 5770 lol well mine is a 5750 so not bad realy.


----------



## Helli (Oct 25, 2010)

Whoa! A DX11 Bench? Looks very nice. 

I have to bench my GTX465 SLI also  

First Pic not overclocked, second oc to 830/1660/1950



Helli


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 25, 2010)

Helli said:


> Whoa! A DX11 Bench? Looks very nice.
> 
> I have to bench my GTX465 SLI also
> 
> ...



nice but can you test 1 card please to give a better idea of single card performace. Be nice to see nvidia vs ATI on a single card.


----------



## Helli (Oct 25, 2010)

No Problem.

Here we go. Same Settings as before, only with one Card:



Helli


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 25, 2010)

Helli said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Here we go. Same Settings as before, only with one Card:
> 
> ...



Thank you 
Seems to run good on all cards so far.


----------



## Helli (Oct 25, 2010)

Is someone interested in the results of a GTS450 also?

No? Yes? Nonetheless... 

Removed both GTX465 from my Rig and put one GTS450 in.

First Pic downclocked to Standard Clocks because this is a factory overclocked Card (Gainward GTS450 GLH).
Second Pic overclocked to 930/1860/2000 (factory OC):


Helli


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 25, 2010)

GTX 460 @ stock 675/900/1350 DX11:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2010)

Can't get it to run.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Can't get it to run.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/7e6c8507.jpg



Sorry can't help with that one never had an error with it so not sure what the problem is.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Oct 26, 2010)

couldn't take a screen shot so used my phone :/

tesellation OFF




tesseltion ON




eeks what a hit

[EDIT] eeks what a hit and I couldn't even see what difference it made


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Oct 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Can't get it to run.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/7e6c8507.jpg



have u tried a reboot? I had to reboot between my 2 runs for some strange reason 

[EDIT] actually i had to reboot because i now remember when trying to quit after the 1st run it just hung, so hard reset


----------



## motasim (Oct 26, 2010)

... nVidia's lobbying with games' developers is just disgusting and definitely not to the best interest of us gamers ... :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2010)

Got it to work after 3 reboots. 

If the benchmark is any hint at the game play graphics, I'm for sure not bothering with this game. I've seen fighter games on the PS2 look better than this crap.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got it to work after 3 reboots.
> 
> If the benchmark is any hint at the game play graphics, I'm for sure not bothering with this game. I've seen fighter games on the PS2 look better than this crap.



yes the planes and some other parts of the graphics aint great but some how i don't think a PS2 could do them mountains and its not always about the graphics.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2010)

Um, the mountains look like crap. Same with the cockpit. Oh, and the engine on the "what looks like a F22) doesn't look that impressive.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 26, 2010)

can we post bench screens over here?


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 26, 2010)

lol seeing as most of us did then yes. Please check the first page.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 26, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> lol seeing as most of us did then yes. Please check the first page.



ye yu'rr right ... i've read only this last page...


so this is mine


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 26, 2010)

Im going to add a new run after CSI has finished lol, Going to try with my cpu @3200mhz and GPU@850/1200mhz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 26, 2010)

lol ... i'll do another run right now! 






885mhz on the VGA core (not with EK WB yet.. ) anyway.. numbers don't lie ...


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> If the benchmark is any hint at the game play graphics, I'm for sure not bothering with this game. I've seen fighter games on the PS2 look better than this crap.



Whatever this guy is smoking I want some.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not smoking jack squat.

This bench looks like junk to me. Although me saying PS2 graphics looked better was a bit of a exaggeration.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 27, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> Whatever this guy is smoking I want some.



epic


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to post my results as a lulz for everyone, just look at my system. I can promise you I won't get any DX11 scores


----------



## claylomax (Oct 27, 2010)

GTX 480 on stock.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 27, 2010)

i'm wondering if cpu oc can improve fps on this bench ...


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 27, 2010)

We'd need to test all the cards on one gaming bench to get an accurate reading. Some systems will perform better than others, but it's nice to get a general read.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 27, 2010)

p3gaz_001 said:


> i'm wondering if cpu oc can improve fps on this bench ...



As my CPU is not great, Overclocking improves performance a bit in this benchmark. Ill do a few run in a bit @default then @3200mhz.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2010)

Tessellation Off







Tessellation On


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok finaly got round to doing these runs so here they are.

Run 1 no overclocking.





Run 2 CPU@3200mhz makes a small diffrence.





Run 3 CPU@3200mhz - GPU@850/1200mhz < usualy 700/1150mhz





Not bad for a none branded ATI HD5750


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 27, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> As my CPU is not great overclocking improves performance a bit in this benchmark. Ill do a few run in a bit @default then @3200mhz.



ok.. my cpu love's oc .... so i'll try to run this bench at the speed of 4ghz or more... and i'll se if i get some more fps ....


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 27, 2010)

anyone live in a place called warwick? warwcikshire england lol and feels like bringing there HD screens round so i can test @1920/1080 or 1920/1200 lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> anyone live in a place called warwick? warwcikshire england lol and feels like bringing there HD screens round so i can test @1920/1080 or 1920/1200 lol.



I did 3 years ago


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I did 3 years ago



Realy? wounder if i ever met you then as i know so many ppl in this town, Such a small place here lol been here 31 years now.

Real name is steve live right next to warwick hospital (at the back).

@p3gaz_001 any updates yet mate?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 27, 2010)

I tested and got more fps in DX9 than DX11 with HD4870 and 10.10 catalysts (no a or c hotfix yet)

Plus that's really one of the crappiest benchs i seen in terms of ... , at first there've been bunch of errors ...  , this is like console code ported to PC meh.

I've read pretty much all and i think that this is just something that's been put up fast like a joke to include the bougus code.

Anyways im already into the files and on a mission to find if the benchmark is  , plus it would be easy to mod it to a playable or somewhat state, the code is there but the files have been protected by a password ,  Data.pak are ZIP archives , the zip it self is not encrypted so I used a bunch of programs and still no luck , it's the individual files and subfolders that have a password , pretty much tried everything i guessed , looked in the hex a bit but still i have no idea to be honest.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 27, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I tested and got more fps in DX9 than DX11 with HD4870 and 10.10 catalysts (no a or c hotfix yet)
> 
> Plus that's really one of the crappiest benchs i seen in terms of ... , at first there've been bunch of errors ...  , this is like console code ported to PC meh.
> 
> ...




I know you don't like it but we are just testing, there is no need to keep going on about how crap it looks mate. We just want to test all types of hardware and mainly because of the info posted on page one, This crap about adaptive tessellation. The way it came across to me was this favors nvidia but so far this benchmark seems to run good on ATI cards aswell.

cheers for trying to mess with the files tho, let me know if you come up with anything.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 27, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Realy? wounder if i ever met you then as i know so many ppl in this town, Such a small place here lol been here 31 years now.
> 
> Real name is steve live right next to warwick hospital (at the back).
> 
> @p3gaz_001 any updates yet mate?



hi there.... i'll update in 10 min time


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 27, 2010)

hawx stops to work ... with cpu oc @ 4.25ghz ....  i'll try @ 4ghz ...


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 27, 2010)

p3gaz_001 said:


> hawx stops to work ... with cpu oc @ 4.25ghz ....  i'll try @ 4ghz ...



lmao nice, I was messing with my registry because of a few probs with new drivers, finaly ended up with a nice BSOD, first one i ever had on windows 7.

I also pushed my cpu to 3.4ghz but i noticed a bit of corruption on the apply box in the benchmark so set cpu back to 3ghz.

I did another run in DX11 but without tessellation and got 113fps max and 76avg.

GPU at default speeds.






GPU@825mhz


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/LP_hawx.php

More and more evident ...




Anyways animal , i think this has more than just a simple pass , i don't know if the SHA , SSL and certificates connect to the login launcher or the password it self but ... i think it's gonna need more than just a bypass ... in the meanwhile keep looking for some rar and zip pass recovery tools that would detect individual files password , i testet about 4, also some tools don't even detect it as a zip , probably because of protection , you can also test multiple zipping tools and try to determine exactly what format of zip it is , what iv'e been lookin i can't find a thing that will show what kind of zip package it is , 

one clue is , the exe connects to LPK.DLL , and the same word "LPK" appears multiple times in the data zips (hex editor) , LPK is in the SYSWOW64 on my system inside the window folder (win7 x64) , not sure what that is but it sound like some "package" or what , maybe the windows-version of zip , but i don't know how that's goona help , it's a clue i found til now at least. more incoming. 

for the moment im busy with the ram dumps


EDIT:

..






EDIT:

*Interesting:*

there are tons of these

```
.€ů~....................................RSDSó.OU,.ćE•ÚRý.Gv.....d:\HAWX\autobuild_NVIDIA\HAWX_2_PC\Bin\HAWX2.pdb.RSDS.Ď../D.Kźµ.Ä§TŮŢ..
```


```
File: d:\HAWX\autobuild_NVIDIA\HAWX_2_PC\source\Common/DynVec.h..Function: DynVec<struct DelayedFeature>::RemoveKeepOrder.
```

-----------------

```
String = "NVIDIATechnology",..Color = "FFFFFF95",..},...{..Type = eCreditsTextLine,..Align = eCreditsAlignRight,..Height =  36,..FontSize = 30,..String = "NVIDIAManagement",.
```



















*Misc:*

Online Authentication hint (this is not the part of "register now" in the bench launcher)

```
.Q.u.a.l.i.f.i.e.r...2.5.4.46....X.2.1.A.d.d.r.e.s.s.....2.5.4.24....P.h.o.n.e...2.5.4.20....P.O.B.o.x...2.5.4.18....P.o.s.t.a.l.C.o.d.e.....2.5.4.17....D.e.s.c.r.i.p.t.i.o.n...2.5.4.13....D.C.....S.E.R.I.A.L.N.U.M.B.E.R.....S.N.....I.n.i.t.i.a.l.s.....I...G.i.v.e.n.N.a.m.e...G.N.....G...T.i.t.l.e...T...S.T.R.E.E.T.....S.T.....S...C...E.m.a.i.l...E...O.U.....O...L...C.N............
```

DLC?

```
FHMP....Data/Langres/ExtraPackInfo.info.%s!..
```

New aew jammer ?

```
AEWJamming..Team....WaypointsModel..AutoSpawn...AfterDeathTime..HUDIcon.AEWShowFreq.AEWShowDist
```

Friend system?

```
...UGÍ¦.....OnRemoveFriendFinished.ý.ŰľA$˙.Ś.......˙•ád¬....RemoveFriendSuccess.....1ŰľA.I.Ś.¦ß(........pĽ.)........0ł.)............?ŰľA.I..8M.)....Ž!Łö....OnCancelRequestFinished.%ŰľA.I..........RßĆř....CancelFriendshipSuccess.#ŰľA.I.Ś.¦ß(........pĽ.)........0ł.)............)ŰľA.I.Ś.¦ß(........pĽ.)........0ł.)............×ŰľA...Ś.¦ß(........pĽ.)........0ł.)............ÝŰľA...Śŕćň(....JV6™....FriendStatusOffline.....ŰŰľA...‹0Ăă(.....Ýs¨....FriendsList_OnSelect....ÁŰľA....`.Ŕ.....hhţ.....OnSendInvitationStarted.ĎŰľA...Š........$Ú«š....OnSendInvitationError...őŰľA...Ś.¦ß(........0ł.)........h#.)............óŰľA...Ť........áSŠń....AddFriendtoaFriend......ůŰľA...Ź(Ĺ9......}.×....AddFriend_OnBack.˙......çŰľA....€Jň(....V·Ý%....OnOfflineFriendSelected.íŰľA...‰........*Ä<¸....OnOnlineFriendSelected..ëŰľA...‹..........ť×....OnSentInviteSelected....‘ŰľA...Ś0ł.)........0».)........Hˇ..............źŰľA$I..........äú~Ä....CancelFriendshipRequest.…ŰľA...ŚŔďó(....fCŠŻ....AcceptRejectRequest..@...ŰľA.€.Ś....A@...€...@€.....AŔ...€...@€...€.UUUU‰ŰľA...Ś…...…...…...…...†...†...†...†...‡...UUUU·ŰľA...‰.řó(...U..I.....FriendsPage_PleaseWait.U˝ŰľA...ŚPYň(...U´(Śß....FriendsPage_Refresh.UUUU»ŰľA...Š.¸ă(...U@˛€
```

Demo ?

```
QuitDemoConfirmDialog.UUˇŰľA$I.Š.......UdĽ™.....Demo_OpenSplashScreen.UUŻŰľA.
```

Himalaya maps 

```
.‰Himalaya_terrain_00_09..W.]
```

Credits (parts)

```
>w-D...Ť........á.95....GetCreditsLineType......4w-D...Ś........ŤÂj.....GetCreditsLineAlign......w-D...‹........Ëö©\....GetCreditsLineHeight.....w-D...Ś........ë•×ď....GetCreditsLineWidth......w-D...‰........‡.Üë....GetCreditsLineFontSize...w-D...‹........*Żą=....GetCreditsLineString.....w-D...Ś@#â(....ügS.....GetCreditsLineColor.....čp-D...Ž........‚ňS:....DEVELOPMENTTEAMPC.......îp-D...‹°KÁ......Ťß*....PROGRAMMINGTEAMLEADE....äp-D...Ž........D.Oi....NETWORKTEAMLEADER.......úp-D...Ž........şĘx¶....CosminMihaiRaianu.......đp-D...Ź........”J.ô....AdrianConstantin........öp-D...Ž........í..ë....CatalinAlexandruN.......Ěp-D...‹........ż’…ř....CristianGabrielConst....Âp-D...Ź........2ů]/....ConstantinStefan........Řp-D...‹........ďÎ.ž....FlorinMihaiBalanescu....Ţp-D...Ź........’˛|‚....LiviuGheorghisan........Ôp-D...Ś..á(....n˙ľ¬....IonutGabrielSolomon.....Şp-D...‹........Đ.Hu....QUALITYCONTROLCOORDI....*p-D...Ź........µŹ˝x....AlexandruPodeanu........¦p-D...Ś........ťÖ‰ü....AndreiDanielIonescu.....Ľp-D...Ś........ž‘0.....AndreiIulianNicolae.....˛p-D...Ť.Dâ(....KŇćQ....MihaiCatalinSerban.......p-D...‹ŕµŢ......Ĺ.q....FlorinDanielDumbrave....Žp-D...‹.........řĽe....LauraIoanaSambeteanu....„p-D...Ť.........’ŹĐ....MihaiAdrianCristea......šp-D...‹.........™ˇ8....RobertCristianStanca.....p-D...‰čJá(....cŮv2....TiberiuDimitrieCristea..–p-D...Ź.........¤Í÷....SENIORCOMPLIANCE........lp-D...Ž.........±ßŇ....AndreiCostinAlexe.......bp-D...ŹX—Đ.....w$ŘĆ....MichalBrzozowski........xp-D...Ź.űË(....Ź@8ź....[COLOR="Red"]NVIDIATechnology[/COLOR]........~p-D...Ź........Pę<P....[COLOR="Red"]NVIDIAManagement[/COLOR]........tp-D...Ž........O;......ASSOCIATEPRODUCER.......Jp-D...Ś........‡ŠY˙....GAMECONTENTDIRECTOR.....@p-D...Ž........H7j›....NARRATIVEDIRECTOR.......Fp-D...‹........żé×;....TECHNICALARTDIRECTOR....\p-D...Ź..........Ľ)....VitaliiBalanescu........Rp-D...Ž*[Ř(....|ţ%C....TECHNICALDIRECTOR.......(p-D...Ź .ş(....ÁVă¬....MihaiAdascalitei.........p-D...ŚXŇŕ(....[´„/....CristianHriscuBadea.....$p-D...Ť........§řCC....SorinOctavianAnton......:p-D...Ž........r˙j4....GRAPHICTEAMLEADER.......0p-D...Ś........uÇ´w....AlexandruMotataianu.....6p-D...‹ř=á(....Ő.ÝÍ....LEVELDESIGNTEAMLEADE.....p-D...Ź.........}.o....MathieuCaramella.........p-D...‹........4Q•*....CINEMATICANIMATIONCO.....p-D...‹........Şç^ľ....CHARACTERDESIGNTEAML.....p-D...Ž('â(....ŻwS.....ASSISTANTPRODUCER........p-D...‹¸đŕ(.....ŘË*....CristianCogalniceanu....ęq-D...Š.........LŮP....LEVELDESIGNTEAMLEADE1...ŕq-D...Ś........Fd.÷....CatalinTeodorVasile.....ćq-D...Ť........‹QŹ»....ChristopheMonnerot......üq-D...‹p.Á.....Fý:.....MariaRoxanaPandeleaD....ňq-D...Ź........˛ú......ViorelGrigorescu........Čq-D...‹........Zi.M....3DARTISTSTEAMCOORDIN....Îq-D...‹........î9ú.....AndreeaLarisaValimar....Äq-D...Ž........?.í.....AlexandruTrutescu.......Úq-D...‹........[i.M....2DARTISTSTEAMCOORDIN....Đq-D...Źp|Á.....h9őu....FilofteiaBocanet........Öq-D...‹........ëČÇÚ....GabrielFlorentinVisa....¬q-D...Ź........*ć×}....CorneliaPopovici........˘q-D...‹.Ëŕ(....ż(C.....GeorgeValentinBordea....¸q-D...Ť........Ü.11....ENVIRONMENTARTISTS......ľq-D...Ź........®‚jc....INTERFACEARTISTS........´q-D...ŚP ş(....µT.1....CHARACTERDESIGNTEAM.....Šq-D...Ťř+á(....äIîĚ....TiberiuOvidiuVoica......€q-D...Ź........x{)@....CatalinAlexandru........†q-D...‹........Ęś{Ú....LaurentiuNicolaeIoan....śq-D...Ś........%IľO....GeorgeAlexandruIlea.....’q-D...Ž........§ŕd3....LiviuSorinIonescu.......hq-D...Ž.........4ˇ÷....StefanelAdrianIon.......nq-D...‹`hÁ.....¬eU.....BogdanGeorgePatrascu....dq-D...‹........ćn›,....ConstantinBarbulescu....zq-D...‹h:á(....Ă/„Ă....GabrielaCristinaIspa....pq-D...Ź........l^„ľ....IulianaOanaIspas........vq-D...‹........ďü**....MOTIONGRAPHICSCOMPOS....Lq-D...Ś.........§÷÷....CINEMATICCONSULTANT.....Bq-D...Ž.........ZĐĄ....MiguelAngelMartin.......Xq-D...Ś........T(‡.....MOCAPSTUDIODIRECTOR.....^q-D...Ś........˝C˘ň....CARRIERJEANFRANCOIS.....Tq-D...‹........śĹ0R....UBISOFTBUCHARESTSTUD....*q-D...Ź........ü.ń”....MANAGINGDIRECTOR........ q-D...‹.€......VxTţ....EASTERNEUROPEDEVELOP....&q-D...‹........ńŹg.....STUDIOPRODUCTIONMANA....<q-D...‹`.Á.....×.ÂB....MariusTudorelPotirni....2q-D...‹0Żé......źJź....CREATIVEDIRECTORCONC.....q-D...‹..Ä.....śMţ_....QUALITYASSURANCECONT.....q-D...‹..........őg....WORLDWIDEQUALITYCONT.....q-D...‹........`ľĂ’....STUDIOQUALITYCONTROL.....q-D...‹........+5.¨....QUALITYCONTROLCOMPLI.....q-D...Ž.........®™.....SergiuCosminGavan........q-D...Ź........|.]‘....DanielCondurachi........ěr-D...ŽPŇĐ......Wšˇ....CatalinMarianPopa.......âr-D...Ź.Đŕ(.....^úµ....AlexandruNiculae........řr-D...Ť........1ÍŹ“....AncaLauraBitoleanu......ţr-D...Ž........€.ä€....AndreeaDiaconescu.......ôr-D...‹........„îlÜ....AndreiCristianDumitr....Ęr-D...Ś........¦pťÂ....CostinMugurelTanase.....Ŕr-D...Ť........1.¨,....LaurentiuStiniguta......Ćr-D...‹........_%.;....OctavianAndreiVasili....Ür-D...Ź........ŚŹ©†....QANETWORKINGLEAD........Ňr-D...‹........ĺ.E‡....RaduEmanuelConstanti....¨r-D...‹.........Ť......QANETWORKINGSPECIALI....®r-D...Ś........ŚAŇý....QACOMPATIBILITYLEAD.....¤r-D...‹........Ž±•L....QACOMPATIBILITYSPECI....şr-D...Ž°çŘ.....Č3ÎC....FlorianAlungulesa.......°r-D...Ź.........$SÚ....SPECIALTESTSLEAD........¶r-D...Ť........Z..q....OctavianConstantin......Śr-D...‹........µ..¤....SPECIALTESTSSPECIALI....‚r-D...‹........ł.şŽ....LOCALIZATIONTESTSCOO.....r-D...‹.........«\u....LOCALIZATIONTESTTEAM....žr-D...Ť........9.\~....RaduDumitruBarbosa......”r-D...Ť........Ž.X¨....StefaniaAncaMarica......jr-D...Ź........›ż.¤....VirginiaCroitoru........`r-D...‹........9.Ś.....DESKTOPSERVICESMANAG....fr-D...‹........ŤŔ©µ....BogdanAlexandruManio....|r-D...‹........Łđöm....DESKTOPSERVICESTECHN....rr-D...‹..â(....áÎT~....AdrianValentinSimion....Hr-D...‹........o·–^....ValentinCosminIstrat....Nr-D...Ś........Ł€ěX....SeniorComplianceNew.....Dr-D...‹........ú=e•....H.A.W.X.2SCOREMUSICC....Zr-D...Ś........Ě”ńú....OrchestratorCopyist.....Pr-D...‹..á(.....‹iź....DwayneCondonKathrynA....Vr-D...Ś........Ă‚En....Vocalistsmembersoft.....,r-D...Ź.........ôÜ.....MischaFrusztajer........"r-D...‹€NÁ.....ˇĺđç....RussianAnthemlyricsw....8r-D...‹........µ†.8....RussianTranslationby....>r-D...Śh˛«(....ŽŃŤë....RussianDictionCoach.....4r-D...‹........0±6Ą....AdditionalMusicArran.....r-D...‹.tş(....Yz.ţ....PascalvanStekelenbur.....r-D...Ź........[ě.l....AdditionalVocals.........r-D...‹........j((.....MiddleEasterninstrum.....r-D...Ś........ŕ.áe....GuitarSteveOuimette......r-D...‹........üń+»....ViolinAntoineSilverm....čs-D...‹H.ş(....łgj¤....TomSaltawouldliketot....îs-D...‹........-…3v....EmilGheorgheEdwardDo....äs-D...‹........?ä.ę....CASTINGANDVOICEPRODU....ús-D...‹........Ő±Đ.....VOICEDIRECTIONANDENG....đs-D...Ś........tňŤń....VOPRODUCTIONMANAGER.....ös-D...Ś.}ß(....RČ@a....RECORDINGFACILITIES.....Ěs-D...‹.”Á.....ű„ďJ....PCBProductionsLosAng....Âs-D...‹........J..&....TECHNOLOGYGROUPDIREC....Řs-D...‹¨.Ě(....źýň9....TECHNOLOGYGROUPDEPUT....Ţs-D...‹........>żHÖ....MIDDLEWAREPRODUCTMAN....Ôs-D...‹........g..Ä....MIDDLEWAREENGINEERIN....Şs-D...‹Ř.Ę(....-Ůmt....ONLINEPRODUCTMANAGER....*s-D...Ť........Xiť¬....JeanFrancoisRenaud......¦s-D...‹........ŞÖMŚ....ONLINEENGINEERINGLEA....Ľs-D...Ś \â(....R.eM....TOOLSPRODUCTMANAGER.....˛s-D...‹........mZ`S....TOOLSENGINEERINGLEAD.....s-D...‹.........S»©....TECHNOLOGYGROUPCOORD....Žs-D...ŹŔ›Á......’~|....RebbeccaTremblay........„s-D...‹8;ş(....0î‚Ş....SERVICETEAMPRODUCTMA....šs-D...Ž........˛.ŕG....INTERFACEDESIGNER........s-D...Ź........ž.Ŕö....StephaneLevesque........–s-D...Ź........›6.ö....FrancoisVeilleux........ls-D...‹........“Ftź....IsraelPrinceBeliveau....bs-D...Ź........U*0a....JeanFrancoisGuay........xs-D...Ť..Á.....ŐRŹť....DARESTUDIOTEAMLEAD......~s-D...‹Đ.Á.....§c‚.....DARESTUDIOPROGRAMMER....ts-D...ŽXŕŰ.....`.n.....SebastienLachance.......Js-D...Ź........OMšg....SebastienLussier........@s-D...Śhţŕ(....r†{Ý....JeanFrancoisRichard.....Fs-D...Ž........;'>´....PierrePaulDelisle.......\s-D...Ź.........ë:ř....OASISPROGRAMMERS........Rs-D...Ž........Ë.¨‘....FrancoisChartrand.......(s-D...Ž........W¤~.....MarieDuhaimeMajor........s-D...‹ 3Ę(....â°–˝....OASISPRODUCTSPECIALI....$s-D...‹........í–@Ŕ....OASISCONCEPTDESIGNER....:s-D...‹xŮŘ.....Ć~$?....RENDEZVOUSPLATFORMTE....0s-D...Ž........Ű.ëý....JeanMarcPrudHomme.......6s-D...Ź........&ŰO.....BehrangKhoshnood.........s-D...‹........EüUB....BenoitPierreChevalie.....s-D...Ť........gđ^î....StephaneLetourneau.......s-D...‹........ôŕ.Ä....MULTIPLAYERENGINETEA.....s-D...Ž.........¦Ř®....SebastienBessette........s-D...Ť........đ.—S....JeanPhilippeDulude......ę|-D...Ť.ÂĐ.....PŻU.....MikeChihChiangChao......ŕ|-D...ŚXđŕ(.....ÄĘ+....MultiplayerConnecti.....ć|-D...‹.........‰e.....Thisproductcontainsc....ü|-D...‹č.Ę(...._«.ˇ....PRODUCTIONCOORDINATO....ň|-D...Ź¨.Ú(...."OMj....AdrienBanetRivet........Č|-D...Ť........ gMa....CONTENTCOORDINATOR......Î|-D...Ž.ŃĐ.....Űő,w....AbedenourAzzedine.......Ä|-D...ŽXäŕ(....˙ážŰ....HerveGrosdemanche.......Ú|-D...Ť........$ČĎE....JeanFrancoisLavoie......Đ|-D...ŹŘ‚......Š%,.....CharlesSimonViau........Ö|-D...‹........@@¨G....LouisPhilippeMaurice....¬|-D...‹........;âÖř....ACTIONSCRIPTDEVELOPE....˘|-D...Ź........ĚwL*....PatrickduBoucher........¸|-D...Ź..Á.....3É.ř....TOOLSPROGRAMMERS........ľ|-D...‹........a¦2Ë....DragosCristianFilipe....´|-D...Ť.........ż+ř....WEBSERVICESMANAGER......Š|-D...‹........t.*.....WEBPRODUCTIONMANAGER....€|-D...Ź........6¸+%....GiovanniDelPozzo........†|-D...Źx®«(....ńŹůÂ....ClementLetzelter........ś|-D...Źč.á(.....r4y....DavidQuiquempoix........’|-D...‹`žÁ.....Kˇ8.....WEBAPPLICATIONMANAGE....h|-D...‹........)|*A....EMEADIGITALMARKETING....n|-D...Ž........§ő.8....StephaneCatherine.......d|-D...‹........›kv.....COMMUNITYDEVELOPMENT....z|-D...‹..........Ó.....USSENIORMGRCRMLOYALT....p|-D...Ś.&á(....-Ě`Ş....USMANAGERLOYALTYCRM.....v|-D...‹đ.Á.....A.q‘....VIDEOPRODUCTIONPHILI....L|-D...‹..Đ.....‚V}Ő....TheUplayteamswishtot....B|-D...Žčéá(....Â$......AlexandreRousseau.......X|-D...‹.........đOł....andtheGlobalNetworkS....^|-D...‹........°á«z....WORLDWIDELOCALIZATIO....T|-D...‹(‘Ú(....xë9Ă....EUROPELOCALIZATIONMA....*|-D...Ź.cş(....J>X.....BenedicteLaborie........ |-D...‹ŔŹÁ.....I..ż....BUCHARESTLOCALIZATIO....&|-D...‹......../.......LOCALIZATIONPROJECTM....<|-D...‹........0·@.....TRANSLATIONANDADAPTA....2|-D...Ź........˛.!ý....VOICESRECORDEDAT.........|-D...‹........ßßŚ.....BandeAnnonceProducti.....|-D...Ś........Óŕ.ă....JeanBaptisteMerland......|-D...‹PÍĐ.....vgxý....PierreAlaindeGuarrig.....|-D...‹........žÄ®Â....JeanChristopheLebert.....|-D...‹........%ăăÁ....EmmanuelRausenberger.....|-D...Ź........,=şs....StefanoLucchelli........ě}-D...Ź........•ö].....AlbertiniStefano........â}-D...ŽČăŕ(....ş``.....AndreozziRuggiero.......ř}-D...Ź........?>Óh....CorbettaOliviero........ţ}-D...Ś........ÇˇwĐ....4RealIntermediaGmbH.....ô}-D...‹.........á….....4RealIntermediaStudi....Ę}-D...Ź°.é.....(.......HendrikAckermann........Ŕ}-D...ŽČ:Ę(....•š.Ż....LuisaBrandsdorfer.......Ć}-D...‹.........+JŘ....OliverKrietschMatzur....Ü}-D...Ź°Źź.....č.,o....WolffvonLindenau........Ň}-D...Ž.........ľI»....RobotoTranslation.......¨}-D...Ť........Ńi—Ň....BartoszLewandowski......®}-D...Ź0ňá(....*ĺ.‘....TomaszPiatkowski........¤}-D...Ź........xI.g....KrzysztofKarabin........ş}-D...‹........±aŔŢ....StartInternationalPo....°}-D...Žx.ş(....'W.¤....KrzysztofBanaszyk.......¶}-D...‹........ëŞ6/....IzabellaBukowskaChad....Ś}-D...ŽH.á(.....Ĺ.~....GrzegorzDrojewski.......‚}-D...Ž¨Ŕ«(...._«hz....WojciechMachnicki........}-D...Ž........ë‡QÄ....ZbigniewSuszynski.......ž}-D...Ś........c>ä.....KrzysztofZakrzewski.....”}-D...‹.........Q.t....ElzbietaAraszkiewicz....j}-D...‹........Űę´|....LOCALIZATIONLINGUIST....`}-D...Žp â(....ű..r....GrzegorzStefanski.......f}-D...ŤXą«(....JÓf™....MichatZygmuntowicz......|}-D...Ź........VwA^....RyoichiUchikoshi........r}-D...Ź........›sť{....HiroshiShirokuma........H}-D...Ž........Ţ‚Î.....ENZYMETESTINGLABS.......N}-D...‹........ˇ.?Ť....PRODUCTIONMANAGERWOR....D}-D...Ź........×ÄĎ%....HEADOFPRODUCTION........Z}-D...Ś.ÝŢ(....¨l*.....AndreasKannegiesser.....P}-D...Ź........Í˝Ů‡....OlivierJacquemin........V}-D...Ž........Š2‰?....AlexandreMilanese.......,}-D...Ž........s\l.....LOCALIZATIONINTEG......."}-D...Ž........Ś.7.....AlexandruCojanNew.......8}-D...‹........‹cS»....UBISOFTENTERTAINMENT....>}-D...‹Ŕaß(.....¬......EXECUTIVEDIRECTORWOR....4}-D...‹¸Őŕ(....-».>....ChristineBurgessQuem.....}-D...‹ LĘ(.....äV{....CHIEFCREATIVEOFFICER.....}-D...‹........f‡ä©....WORLDWIDECONTENTDIRE.....}-D...‹........żł›Ć....PRODUCTIONCONTENTDIR.....}-D...‹.........U*.....PREPRODUCTIONMANAGER.....}-D...Ś........°c¤ ....GAMECONTENTMANAGERS.....č~-D...Ź¸Ĺ«(....°ág¬....SCENARIODIRECTOR........î~-D...‹........Ý^Č.....GAMEPLAYENGINEERINGE....ä~-D...Ť........vSx’....NewIPUbiIPDirector......ú~-D...Ž........».š=....JulienCharpentier.......đ~-D...‹ ›Ä......…˘µ....LIVEDEVELOPMENTMANAG....ö~-D...‹........¸ý¤×....LIVEDEVELOPMENTANALY....Ě~-D...‹........šBĄx....PROCESSMETHODSDIRECT....Â~-D...‹.........JŐc....WORLDWIDEPRODUCTIONC....Ř~-D...Ź.........ěŃó....AnneBlondelJouin........Ţ~-D...‹........7–N.....SENIORPRODUCTIONCOOR....Ô~-D...‹........”ŘŰĆ....PRODUCTIONCOORDINATI....Ş~-D...Ź........ÖT77....GregorySpielmann........*~-D...Ś°ÂĐ.....ŁâV«....EMEA1stPARTYMANAGER.....¦~-D...‹........)…Ł.....EMEA1stPARTYCOORDINA....Ľ~-D...‹........†7ű.....USPRODUCTIONSpeciali....˛~-D...‹°ÇĐ.....8VÉë....STUDIOSOPERATIONSDIR.....~-D...Ž.........ëY©....JeanBaptisteHalle.......Ž~-D...Ť........ętÁO....PhilippePellefigue......„~-D...‰........’™.’....ChantalCloutierCharles..š~-D...Ś........EĄ.Ď....RESEARCHCOORDINATOR......~-D...‹........K˘p\....DIRECTOROFLEGALAFFAI....–~-D...‹đSĘ(.....ďçá....WORLDWIDELICENSINGDI....l~-D...Ź8ţŕ(.....Óšú....ChristianSalomon........b~-D...‹.........Ý.í....WORLDWIDELICENSINGMA....x~-D...ŽŘ.á(....ŁŰ.ĺ....SandrineMainemare.......~~-D...Ź.MĘ(....WeËŮ....LICENSIGNMANAGER........t~-D...Š........×î.¤....WORLDWIDELICENSINGMA1...J~-D...‹0.ş(....>ˇ_Y....LICENSEPROJECTCOORDI....@~-D...Ť........ăiËp....LICENSECOORDINATOR......F~-D...ŤČÝŕ(.....„ßp....LICENSINGASSISTANT......\~-D...‹........Ę+oN....WORLDWIDEMUSICLICENS....R~-D...Ź.\Á.....3Xç0....FrederiqueBurlot........(~-D...‹........±i–;....CMKDIRECTORTRADITION.....~-D...‹x•Đ.....ţë.ş....CONSUMERRESEARCHSENI....$~-D...Ž*XĘ(.....L. ....SylvainConstantin.......:~-D...‹........ś„z*....CONSUMERRESEARCHANAL....0~-D...‹H.Ę(.....Ăó.....PierreHenriTraboulsi....6~-D...Š°.Á....."._Ő....AUTHENTICITYCOORDINA1....~-D...Š........çŁ.Y....AUTHENTICITYCOORDINA2....~-D...‹........ĽŇ-V....Thisvideogameisnotsp.....~-D...Š........ËŃľI....AUTHENTICITYCOORDINA3....~-D...ŹH3á(....~:C.....VicenteC.Ogilvie.........~-D...‹0ëŘ.....—†ˇe....LtCdrRNStuartAntrobu....ę.-D...Ź........Ř.1ç....RebeccaBurnworth........ŕ.-D...Ź........roĂť....LtCdrRNPaulaRowe........ć.-D...Ž@YĘ(.....!úe....CharlesChuckDavis.......ü.-D...‹°–Á.....W..ˇ....SATELLITEIMAGERYPROV....ň.-D...‹8ďá(....Z™Át....TrustedSatelliteImag....Č.-D...‹........Gř.Ą....GeoEyeSatelliteImage....Î.-D...‹.........«......REDSTORMVEHICLESTEAM....Ä.-D...‹Đ7Ę(....f.©{....ROYALNAVYPUBLICRELAT....Ú.-D...‹.........“’ć....INTERNATIONALBRANDST....Đ.-D...‹¸,Ę(....ý.ô÷....DIRECTORINTERNATIONA....Ö.-D...‹¨`Ú(....†0mŔ....INTERNATIONALBRANDGR....¬.-D...‹........tÎEź....INTERNATIONALBRANDMA....˘.-D...‹.üą(.....9.•....INTERNATIONALPRODUCT....¸.-D...‹.........v'8....INTERNATIONALARTISTS....ľ.-D...Ź........‹ś`G....LaurentiuNastasa........´.-D...‹.*Đ.....8łą¶....DIRECTORSTRATEGICPLA....Š.-D...‹........‰.ăc....DIRECTORCONSUMERRESE....€.-D...‹.........¨.H....DIRECTORMARKETINGINT....†.-D...‹........´¨é,....EMEAEXECUTIVEDIRECTO....ś.-D...‹........u Ůp....EMEACHIEFOPERATINGOF....’.-D...‹........-Re-....EMEAMARKETINGDIRECTO....h.-D...‹........ťL ť....EMEAMARKETINGGROUPMA....n.-D...‹........¤^ľŞ....EMEASENIORBRANDMANAG....d.-D...‹.&â(....ăxŰ.....EMEAASSISTANTBRANDMA....z.-D...Ź.........„.ý....BRANDMANAGER(UK)........p.-D...‹........§]"Ý....BRANDMANAGER(FRANCE)....v.-D...‹.*ş(....U.Şł....BRANDMANAGER(GERMANY....L.-D...Ś........~.ö.....BRANDMANAGER(ITALY).....B.-D...Ś........Ś+:.....BRANDMANAGER(SPAIN).....X.-D...‹........Őrqç....BRANDMANAGER(SCANDIN....^.-D...‹Ŕfş(....`+......BRANDMANAGER(AUSTRAL....T.-D...‹........PŇ‰.....BRANDMANAGER(NETHERL....*.-D...‹Č;â(....oĄla....BRANDMANAGER(BELGIUM.... .-D...‹........ŕaČQ....BRANDMANAGER(AUSTRIA....&.-D...Ś........¸đhZ....BRANDMANAGER(JAPAN).....<.-D...‹.........Ů®B....EMEASENIORPRSPECIALI....2.-D...‹(#á(.....Ąüş....EMEAHEADOFDIGITALMAR......-D...ŠČúË(....ń«ÍÔ....EMEADIGITALMARKETING1.....-D...Ž........Ť.Ń©....GuillaumedeButler.........-D...‹........łę.a....EMEATRADEMARKETINGMA......-D...‹........‹Ky.....EMEATRADEMARKETINGCO......-D...‹........Y§ńŹ....FrancoisXavierDeniel......-D...‹........Ž“.t....EMEAB2BSALESPARTNERS....ěx-D...Ź........âu.5....GuillaumeCarmona........âx-D...‹........}…Y.....EMEAPAPERPARTSTRAFFI....řx-D...‹........ĚŔ±.....EMEAMANUFACTURINGPLA....ţx-D...ŹH.á(.....l˛.....CorentinFrancois........ôx-D...Ś........¦O.ő....UBISOFTNORTHAMERICA.....Ęx-D...‹(.Ú(....č«¬¸....SENIORVICEPRESIDENTS....Ŕx-D...Ž........Ü—…Q....DIRECTORMARKETING.......Ćx-D...Ž........ŇfqY....GROUPBRANDMANAGER.......Üx-D...Ť........˛ńęI....SENIORBRANDMANAGER

[B][COLOR="Red"]Full Credits:[/COLOR][/B]

‹2010UbisoftEntertain  i ¦‡-   ŽASSOCIATEPRODUCER o c k ˘‡-n  ŚGAMECONTENTDIRECTOR e t ®‡-   ŽNARRATIVEDIRECTOR a r g Ş‡-   ‹TECHNICALARTDIRECTOR  n V‡-e  ŹVitaliiBalanescu  F I R R‡-   ŽTECHNICALDIRECTOR n t i ^‡-r  ŹMihaiAdascalitei  l e s Z‡-o  ŚCristianHriscuBadea u n F‡-t  ‹PROGRAMMINGTEAMLEADE    B‡-e  ŤSorinOctavianAnton  c o N‡-r  ŽNETWORKTEAMLEADER   p r J‡-s  ŽCosminMihaiRaianu   f i v‡-.  ŽGRAPHICTEAMLEADER e c i r‡-o  ŚAlexandruMotataianu a y ~‡-t  ‹LEVELDESIGNTEAMLEADE  t z‡-e  ŹMathieuCaramella  E &   f‡-   ‹CINEMATICANIMATIONCO  i b‡-   ‹CHARACTERDESIGNTEAML  . n‡-u  ŽASSISTANTPRODUCER s i l j‡-   ‹CristianCogalniceanu  o ‡-n  ŠLEVELDESIGNTEAMLEADE1   ‡-   ŚCatalinTeodorVasile i m ‡-t  ŤChristopheMonnerot  t a ‡--  ‹MariaRoxanaPandeleaD    ‡-v  ŹViorelGrigorescu  a n g ‡-   ‹3DARTISTSTEAMCOORDIN  e ‡-o  ‹AndreeaLarisaValimar  a 
‡-a  ŽAlexandruTrutescu   t a 6‡-e  ‹2DARTISTSTEAMCOORDIN  g 2‡-a  ŹFilofteiaBocanet    M i >‡-i  ‹GabrielFlorentinVisa  e :‡-a  ŹCorneliaPopovici  e   t &‡-   ‹GeorgeValentinBordea    "‡-   ŤENVIRONMENTARTISTS  t h .‡-m  ŹINTERFACEARTISTS  l   l *‡-e  ŚCHARACTERDESIGNTEAM i d Ö‡-   ŤTiberiuOvidiuVoica    b Ň‡-f  ŹCatalinAlexandru  i c k Ţ‡-u  ‹CristianGabrielConst  l Ú‡-i  ‹FlorinMihaiBalanescu  p Ć‡-l  ‹LaurentiuNicolaeIoan  r Â‡-   ŚGeorgeAlexandruIlea i o Î‡-.  ŽLiviuSorinIonescu E C M Ę‡-o  ŽStefanelAdrianIon e ,   ö‡-l  ‹BogdanGeorgePatrascu    ň‡-l  ‹ConstantinBarbulescu  e ţ‡-m  ‹GabrielaCristinaIspa    ú‡-u  ŹIulianaOanaIspas  t t a ć‡-e  ‹MOTIONGRAPHICSCOMPOS  a â‡-   ŚCINEMATICCONSULTANT t   î‡-   ŽMiguelAngelMartin r   p ę‡-s  ŚMOCAPSTUDIODIRECTOR o   –‡-i  ŚCARRIERJEANFRANCOIS L E ’‡-G  ‹UBISOFTBUCHARESTSTUD  y ž‡-e  ŹMANAGINGDIRECTOR  n e m š‡-p  ‹EASTERNEUROPEDEVELOP  e †‡-n  ‹STUDIOPRODUCTIONMANA  I ‚‡-n  ‹MariusTudorelPotirni  m Ž‡-i  ‹CREATIVEDIRECTORCONC  p Š‡-n  ‹QUALITYASSURANCECONT  P ¶‡-I  ‹WORLDWIDEQUALITYCONT  t ˛‡-n  ‹STUDIOQUALITYCONTROL  i ľ‡-i  ‹QUALITYCONTROLCOMPLI  s ş‡-r  ‹QUALITYCONTROLCOORDI  O ¦‡-   ŽSergiuCosminGavan y   s ˘‡-r  ŚIonutGabrielSolomon i n ®‡-u  ŹDanielCondurachi  s t a Ş‡-i  ŽCatalinMarianPopa e   s V‡-e  ŤAncaLauraBitoleanu  O O R‡-S  ŽAndreeaDiaconescu h e   ^‡-a  ‹AndreiCristianDumitr  g Z‡-   ŚAndreiIulianNicolae a i F‡-t  ŚCostinMugurelTanase e n B‡-y  ‹FlorinDanielDumbrave  d N‡-o  ŤLaurentiuStiniguta    t J‡-s  ‹OctavianAndreiVasili    v‡-C  ŹQANETWORKINGLEAD  c o o r‡-r  ‹RaduEmanuelConstanti  f ~‡-d  ‹QANETWORKINGSPECIALI    z‡-e  ŚQACOMPATIBILITYLEAD i o f‡-,  ‹QACOMPATIBILITYSPECI  t b‡-a  ŽFlorianAlungulesa w i s n‡-   ŹSPECIALTESTSLEAD  a t i j‡-   ŤOctavianConstantin  h   ‡-e  ‹SPECIALTESTSSPECIALI  o ‡-u  ‹LOCALIZATIONTESTSCOO  t ‡-   ‹LOCALIZATIONTESTTEAM  n ‡-o  ŤStefaniaAncaMarica  u   ‡-n  ŹVirginiaCroitoru  t h e ‡-e  ‹DESKTOPSERVICESMANAG  i ‡-f  ‹BogdanAlexandruManio  t 
‡-c  ‹DESKTOPSERVICESTECHN  g 6‡-e  ‹AdrianValentinSimion  s 2‡-s  ‹ValentinCosminIstrat  e >‡-o  ‹H.A.W.X.2SCOREMUSICC  o :‡-d  ŚOrchestratorCopyist h e &‡-   ‹DwayneCondonKathrynA    "‡-n  ŚVocalistsmembersoft   a .‡-i  ŹMischaFrusztajer  e   c *‡-t  ‹RussianAnthemlyricsw  t Ö‡-s  ‹RussianTranslationby    Ň‡-a  ŚRussianDictionCoach n o Ţ‡-u  ‹AdditionalMusicArran  c Ú‡-t  ‹PascalvanStekelenbur  e Ć‡-i  ŹAdditionalVocals  l a y Â‡-o  ‹MiddleEasterninstrum  e Î‡-i  ŚGuitarSteveOuimette .   Ę‡-e  ‹ViolinAntoineSilverm  u ö‡-a  ‹TomSaltawouldliketot    ň‡-   ‹EmilGheorgheEdwardDo  u ţ‡-S  ‹CASTINGANDVOICEPRODU    ú‡-n  ‹VOICEDIRECTIONANDENG  s ć‡-e  ŚVOPRODUCTIONMANAGER u t â‡-   ŚRECORDINGFACILITIES D o î‡-o  ‹PCBProductionsLosAng    ę‡-   ‹TECHNOLOGYGROUPDIREC  s –‡-o  ‹TECHNOLOGYGROUPDEPUT  s ’‡-s  ‹MIDDLEWAREPRODUCTMAN  e ž‡-e  ‹MIDDLEWAREENGINEERIN  v š‡-c  ‹ONLINEPRODUCTMANAGER  x †‡-m  ŤJeanFrancoisRenaud    r ‚‡-o  ‹ONLINEENGINEERINGLEA  c Ž‡-u  ŚTOOLSPRODUCTMANAGER n   Š‡-a  ‹TOOLSENGINEERINGLEAD  h ¶‡-   ‹TECHNOLOGYGROUPCOORD    ˛‡-o  ŹRebbeccaTremblay  o r   ľ‡-u  ‹SERVICETEAMPRODUCTMA  i ş‡-o  ŽINTERFACEDESIGNER o m   ¦‡-o  ŹStephaneLevesque  m e   ˘‡-m  ŹFrancoisVeilleux  s   c ®‡-l  ‹IsraelPrinceBeliveau  n Ş‡-   ŹJeanFrancoisGuay    L I V‡-.  ŤDARESTUDIOTEAMLEAD  b e R‡-   ‹DARESTUDIOPROGRAMMER  l ^‡-   ŽSebastienLachance   p r Z‡-i  ŹSebastienLussier    n o F‡-v  ŚJeanFrancoisRichard a n B‡-e  ŽPierrePaulDelisle n n e N‡-i  ŹOASISPROGRAMMERS    L I J‡-   ŽFrancoisChartrand i n g v‡-o  ŽMarieDuhaimeMajor r k   r‡-t  ‹OASISPRODUCTSPECIALI  n ~‡-h  ‹OASISCONCEPTDESIGNER  o z‡-d  ‹RENDEZVOUSPLATFORMTE    f‡-o  ŽJeanMarcPrudHomme t h e b‡-n  ŹBehrangKhoshnood  c t i n‡-,  ‹BenoitPierreChevalie  a j‡-i  ŤStephaneLetourneau  e r ‡-i  ‹MULTIPLAYERENGINETEA  w ‡-h  ŽSebastienBessette e   c ‡-n  ŤJeanPhilippeDulude  a s ‡-t  ŤMikeChihChiangChao  t e ‡-   ŚMultiplayerConnecti S Y ‡-E  ‹Thisproductcontainsc  A ‡-D  ‹PRODUCTIONCOORDINATO  S 
‡-M  ŹAdrienBanetRivet  E M   6‡-N  ŤCONTENTCOORDINATOR  I N 2‡-E  ŽAbedenourAzzedine Y S T >‡-   ŽHerveGrosdemanche O P   :‡-M  ŤJeanFrancoisLavoie  g a &‡-r  ŹCharlesSimonViau  o e s "‡-o  ‹LouisPhilippeMaurice  o .‡-e  ‹ACTIONSCRIPTDEVELOPE  n *‡-t  ŹPatrickduBoucher  b o x Ö‡-I  ŹTOOLSPROGRAMMERS  n a l Ň‡-y  ‹DragosCristianFilipe  n Ţ‡-n  ŤWEBSERVICESMANAGER  A c Ú‡-p  ‹WEBPRODUCTIONMANAGER  L Ć‡-   ŹGiovanniDelPozzo  g a m Â‡-#  ŹClementLetzelter    f r Î‡-   ŹDavidQuiquempoix  C a n Ę‡-l  ‹WEBAPPLICATIONMANAGE  i ö‡-   ‹EMEADIGITALMARKETING  i ň‡-   ŽStephaneCatherine   r e ţ‡-e  ‹COMMUNITYDEVELOPMENT  c ú‡-f  ‹USSENIORMGRCRMLOYALT  u ć‡-n  ŚUSMANAGERLOYALTYCRM c c â‡-r  ‹VIDEOPRODUCTIONPHILI  r î‡-a  ‹TheUplayteamswishtot  Y ę‡-r  ŽAlexandreRousseau a s   –‡-e  ‹andtheGlobalNetworkS    ’‡-u  ‹WORLDWIDELOCALIZATIO  d ž‡-h  ‹EUROPELOCALIZATIONMA  i š‡-d  ŹBenedicteLaborie  h e   †‡-a  ‹BUCHARESTLOCALIZATIO  t ‚‡-i  ‹LOCALIZATIONPROJECTM  s Ž‡-e  ‹TRANSLATIONANDADAPTA  x Š‡-u  ŹVOICESRECORDEDAT  l i m ¶‡-.  ‹BandeAnnonceProducti  m ˛‡-y  ŚJeanBaptisteMerland c o ľ‡-d  ‹PierreAlaindeGuarrig  d ş‡-Y  ‹JeanChristopheLebert  d ¦‡-h  ‹EmmanuelRausenberger  s ˘‡-i  ŹStefanoLucchelli PTA  y ®‡-n  ŹAlbertiniStefano  e   l Ş‡-t  ŽAndreozziRuggiero d d   V‡-u  ŹCorbettaOliviero    f r R‡-n  Ś4RealIntermediaGmbH s u ^‡-   ‹4RealIntermediaStudi  r Z‡-o  ŹHendrikAckermann    y o F‡-   ŽLuisaBrandsdorfer s t ? B‡-1  ‹OliverKrietschMatzur  m N‡-e  ŹWolffvonLindenau  r   f J‡-e  ‹LOCALIZATIONLINGUIST    v‡-u  ŽENZYMETESTINGLABS e   f r‡-e  ‹PRODUCTIONMANAGERWOR  Y ~‡-   ŹHEADOFPRODUCTION  i e n z‡-w  ŽRobotoTranslation u   d f‡-l  ŤBartoszLewandowski  r i b‡-d  ŹTomaszPiatkowski PTA  . n‡-r  ŹKrzysztofKarabin i  y o j‡-w  ‹StartInternationalPo  l ‡-h  ŽKrzysztofBanaszyk i p   ‡-q  ‹IzabellaBukowskaChad  r ‡-n  ŽGrzegorzDrojewski e s t ‡-o  ŽWojciechMachnicki e n   ‡-n  ŽZbigniewSuszynski u   a ‡-e  ŚKrzysztofZakrzewski e n ‡-w  ‹ElzbietaAraszkiewicz  i 
‡-d  ŽGrzegorzStefanski ST    6‡-s  ŤMichatZygmuntowicz  e n 2‡-e  ŹRyoichiUchikoshi PTA  u >‡-u  ŹHiroshiShirokuma    i n :‡-t  ‹UBISOFTENTERTAINMENT  y &‡-o  ‹EXECUTIVEDIRECTORWOR  . "‡-W  ‹ChristineBurgessQuem  r .‡-d  ‹CHIEFCREATIVEOFFICER  . *‡-1  ‹WORLDWIDECONTENTDIRE  a Ö‡-b  ‹PRODUCTIONCONTENTDIR  n Ň‡-t  ‹PREPRODUCTIONMANAGER  o Ţ‡-b  ŚGAMECONTENTMANAGERS a m Ú‡-L  ŹSCENARIODIRECTOR  a t i Ć‡-   ‹GAMEPLAYENGINEERINGE  e Â‡-r  ŤNewIPUbiIPDirector  -   Î‡-s  ŽJulienCharpentier F   2 Ę‡-T  ‹LIVEDEVELOPMENTMANAG  n ö‡-   ‹LIVEDEVELOPMENTANALY  p ň‡-   ‹PROCESSMETHODSDIRECT  N ţ‡-r  ‹WORLDWIDEPRODUCTIONC  o ú‡-r  ŹAnneBlondelJouin    S w ć‡-c  ‹SENIORPRODUCTIONCOOR  e â‡-i  ‹PRODUCTIONCOORDINATI  l î‡--  ŹGregorySpielmann  m e r ę‡-I  ŚEMEA1stPARTYMANAGER F i –‡-   ‹EMEA1stPARTYCOORDINA  i ’‡-t  ‹USPRODUCTIONSpeciali  e ž‡-   ‹STUDIOSOPERATIONSDIR  t š‡-u  ŽJeanBaptisteHalle h t   †‡-t  ŤPhilippePellefigue  S e ‚‡-c  ‹DIRECTOROFLEGALAFFAI  B Ž‡-+  ‹WORLDWIDELICENSINGDI  a Š‡-V  ŹChristianSalomon  d   - ¶‡-b  ‹WORLDWIDELICENSINGMA  u ˛‡-   ŽSandrineMainemare   C o ľ‡-r  ŹLICENSIGNMANAGER    S w ş‡-c  ŠWORLDWIDELICENSINGMA1 e ¦‡-p  ‹LICENSEPROJECTCOORDI  w ˘‡-b  ŤLICENSECOORDINATOR  -   ®‡-l  ŤLICENSINGASSISTANT  S w Ş‡-c  ‹WORLDWIDEMUSICLICENS  s V‡--  ŹFrederiqueBurlot  i c e R‡-o  ‹CMKDIRECTORTRADITION  f ^‡-o  ‹CONSUMERRESEARCHSENI  C Z‡-e  ŽSylvainConstantin t   Y F‡-   ‹CONSUMERRESEARCHANAL  = B‡-F  ‹PierreHenriTraboulsi  t N‡-   ŠAUTHENTICITYCOORDINA1 n J‡-b  ŠAUTHENTICITYCOORDINA2 w v‡-p  ‹Thisvideogameisnotsp  c r‡-o  ŠAUTHENTICITYCOORDINA3 x ~‡-a  ŹVicenteC.Ogilvie  a n c z‡-O  ‹LtCdrRNStuartAntrobu  > f‡-c  ŹRebeccaBurnworth  r a k b‡-Y  ŹLtCdrRNPaulaRowe  a w   n‡-f  ŽCharlesChuckDavis s s i j‡-a  ‹SATELLITEIMAGERYPROV  w ‡-c  ‹TrustedSatelliteImag  e ‡-   ‹GeoEyeSatelliteImage  o ‡-)  ‹REDSTORMVEHICLESTEAM  o ‡-   ‹ROYALNAVYPUBLICRELAT    ‡-i  ‹INTERNATIONALBRANDST  S ‡-e  ‹DIRECTORINTERNATIONA  L ‡-t  ‹INTERNATIONALBRANDGR  c 
‡-W  ‹INTERNATIONALBRANDMA  w 6‡-   ‹INTERNATIONALPRODUCT  r 2‡-e  ‹INTERNATIONALARTISTS  e >‡--  ŹLaurentiuNastasa  h   T :‡-g  ‹DIRECTORSTRATEGICPLA  F &‡-e  ‹DIRECTORCONSUMERRESE    "‡-0  ‹DIRECTORMARKETINGINT  H .‡-i  ‹EMEAEXECUTIVEDIRECTO  k *‡-X  ‹EMEACHIEFOPERATINGOF  t Ö‡-   ‹EMEAMARKETINGDIRECTO    Ň‡-t  ‹EMEAMARKETINGGROUPMA  2 Ţ‡-#  ‹EMEASENIORBRANDMANAG  6 Ú‡-#  ‹EMEAASSISTANTBRANDMA  0 Ć‡-#  ŹBRANDMANAGER(UK)  S p c Â‡-#  ‹BRANDMANAGER(FRANCE)    Î‡-#  ‹BRANDMANAGER(GERMANY    Ę‡-#  ŚBRANDMANAGER(ITALY) #   ö‡-#  ŚBRANDMANAGER(SPAIN) #   ň‡-C  ‹BRANDMANAGER(SCANDIN    ţ‡-#  ‹BRANDMANAGER(AUSTRAL    ú‡-#  ‹BRANDMANAGER(NETHERL    ć‡-#  ‹BRANDMANAGER(BELGIUM  # â‡-\  ‹BRANDMANAGER(AUSTRIA  # î‡-V  ŚBRANDMANAGER(JAPAN) M # ę‡-,  ‹EMEASENIORPRSPECIALI  S –‡-f  ‹EMEAHEADOFDIGITALMAR  A ’‡-#  ŠEMEADIGITALMARKETING1 o ž‡-#  ŽGuillaumedeButler   # F š‡-   ‹EMEATRADEMARKETINGMA  5 †‡-#  ‹EMEATRADEMARKETINGCO  # ‚‡-F  ‹FrancoisXavierDeniel  # Ž‡-o  ‹EMEAB2BSALESPARTNERS  N Š‡-2  ŹGuillaumeCarmona  N u m ¶‡-   ‹EMEAPAPERPARTSTRAFFI  # ˛‡-N  ‹EMEAMANUFACTURINGPLA  # ľ‡-m  ŹCorentinFrancois  # N u ş‡-#  ŚUBISOFTNORTHAMERICA   # ¦‡-m  ‹SENIORVICEPRESIDENTS  1 ˘‡-   ŽDIRECTORMARKETING #   # ®‡-4  ŽGROUPBRANDMANAGER u m = Ş‡-#  ŤSENIORBRANDMANAGER  / # V‡-N  ‹ASSOCIATEBRANDMANAGE  # R‡-u  ŤPRODUCTIONMANAGERS  # U ^‡-   ‹DIRECTORPUBLICRELATI  A Z‡-S  ‹PUBLICRELATIONSMANAG  t F‡-#  ŹDIGITALMARKETING  #   # B‡-D  ‹NORTHAMERICAMARKETIN  # N‡-l  ‹H.A.W.X.2SATELLITEIM  A J‡-S  ŚTrustedSatelliteIma A X v‡-_  ‹Alltrademarksandcopy  I r‡-Z  ‹Producedunderlicense  S ~‡-_  ‹BOEINGMANAGEMENTCOMP  A z‡-S  ‹BoeingandMcDonnellDo  S f‡-A  ŽB52STRATOFORTRESS   # M b‡-S  ŽC17GLOBEMASTERIII E G # n‡-M  ŽKC135STRATOTANKER Y _ N j‡-#  ‹V22Ospreyisatrademar  _ ‡-N  ‹TheMIRAGE2000andRAFA  B ‡-T  ŹDASSAULTAVIATION  _ R B ‡-T  ‹TrademarkLicensingMa  B ‡-T  ‹BrunoBriegelassisted  T ‡-X  ‹EurofighterTyphoonis  F ‡-A  ‹EUROFIGHTERJagdflugz  A ‡-L  ‹HeadofPRCommunicatio  E 
‡-G  ŤHeadofLegalAffairs  I S 6‡-   ‹MarcoValerioBonnelli  I 2‡-Y  ŹUlrichLeinekugel  L E F >‡-A  ‹LOCKHEEDMARTINF16Fig  A :‡-A  ŠProducedunderlicense1 X &‡-_  ŽA10ATHUNDERBOLTII _ A X "‡-_  ‹aretrademarksofNorth  X .‡-_  ‹NorthropGrummanCorpo  X *‡-O  ŠTrademarkLicensingMa1 D Ö‡-X  ‹TheHarrierGR9aircraf  I Ň‡-Y  ‹TheBAESystemslogobel  I Ţ‡-Y  ‹Producedunderalicens  G Ú‡-_  ŽSaabABAeronautics D _ R Ć‡-H  ‹UBISOFTSPECIALTHANKS    Â‡-A  ‹Ubisoftwishestothank  _ Î‡-N  ‹MIRAGEandRAFALEdenom  T Ę‡-X  ŽLOCALIZATIONINTEG R I G ö‡-_  ŽAlexandruCojanNew   G P ň‡-_  ŚSeniorComplianceNew Y _ ţ‡-G  ‰UbisoftthanksDassault1  ú‡-G  ‰UbisoftthanksDassault2  ć‡-S  ŤUbisoftthanksBink1  O N â‡-N  ŤUbisoftthanksBink2  1   î‡-A  ŽSpecialThanksEnd1 _ V E ę‡-A  ŽSpecialThanksEnd2 G P A –‡-B  ŽSpecialThanksEnd3 T N 5 ’‡-P  ŽSpecialThanksEnd4 A D _ ž‡-N  ŽSpecialThanksEnd5 8   G š‡-D  ŽSpecialThanksEnd6 _ B T †‡-0  ŹFinalDisclaimer1  1   G ‚‡-D  ŹFinalDisclaimer2  D _ P Ž‡-_  ŹFinalDisclaimer3  V _ U Š‡-R  ŹAdrianConstantin  P O V ¶‡-I  CatalinMariusConstantin ˛‡-G  ‰AlexandruMariusMihulin  ľ‡-V  ‹LauraIoanaSambeteanu  O ş‡-D  ŠLaurentiuMariusMitrea D ¦‡-O  ŤMihaiCatalinSerban  _ P ˘‡-_  ‹RobertCristianStanca  A ®‡-S  ŚStefanGeorgeBadescu _ X Ş‡-O  ‰TiberiuDimitrieCristea  V‡-G  ŤVladCristianBulhac    J R‡-_  ŚFlorinCatalinGafton J O ^‡-A  ŤFinalDisclaimerPS3  O Y Z‡-X  ŹAlexandruNiculae  X I S F‡-_  ŚAndreasKannegiesser S _ B‡-N  ŹOlivierJacquemin  _ A X N‡-_  ŽAlexandreMilanese A X I J‡-X  ‰ChantalCloutierCharles  v‡-I  ŚRESEARCHCOORDINATOR _ R r‡-_  ŤRaduDumitruBarbosa  R O ~‡-A  ŚAndreiDanielIonescu O Y z‡-O  ŽDEVELOPMENTTEAMPC E G   f‡-Y  ŽCatalinAlexandruN X   G b‡-D  ŹConstantinStefan  V E L n‡-X  ŹLiviuGheorghisan  O Y _ j‡-G  ŹAlexandruPodeanu  J O Y ‡-I  ŤMihaiAdrianCristea  P O ‡-J  ŹSENIORCOMPLIANCE  X I S ‡-_  ŽAndreiCostinAlexe R Q U ‡-A  ŹMichalBrzozowski  T O R ‡-E  ŹNVIDIATechnology  S   J ‡-_  ŹNVIDIAManagement
```

Multiplayer (parts) - reveals stuff we shouldn't know about yet 

```
ˆ(
OptionsPage_Window_Host", 0, GetPlayerName())
	end
	ItemTextWindow_Show("CooI<čio ˆ3
ge_Window")

	CoopOptions_ShowButtons()

	if PlatformSpecific_GetCurrentPl\<črm ˆ>
otXBOX() then
		Item_SetVisible("CoopOptionsPage_YGamerCard", 0)
	end
end
W<čnc ˆI
 CoopOptions_OnClose(object)
	UpdateClientStatusStr(nil, nil)
end

functioj<čop ˆT
ons_OnClientsRefresh(object)
	CoopOptions_UpdateSlots(true)
	CoopOptions_Sho}<čto ˆ_

end

function CoopOptions_OnAccept(object)
	if (startedCoopServer == truep<čen ˆj
CoopOptionsRecomputeSlots()
		CoopOptions_UpdateSlots(false)

		if (onlineC<čta ˆu
= eOnlineCoopIdle) then
			onlineCoopState = eOnlineCoopIdle
			CancelCurren<čeq ˆ€
()
		end

		ServerUpdateSlots(totalSlots, privateSlots)

		onlineCoopStat<čeU ˆ‹
ingCoopServer
		Start_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
	end
end

function C$<čpt ˆ–
_OnReceiveFocus(object)
	if joinedCoopServer and (showCoopLobby == eCoopLobby?<čio ˆˇ
hen
		local serverStatus = GetServerStatusString()
		if (CoopServerHasMissio2<črv ˆ¬
atus)) then
			UpdateClientSelectMissionMode()
			ReturnToMainMenu(false, faĹ<č " ˆ·
			Menu_OpenWait("SelectMissionPage", "", false)
		end
	end
	if showCoopLobŘ<č=  ˆÂ
pLobbyFinal then
		Multiplayer_SetLocalPlayerReady()
	end
end

function CÓ<čpt ˆÍ
_OnLoseFocus(object)
	if showCoopLobby == eCoopLobbyFinal then
		Multiplayerć<čLo ˆŘ
layerNotReady()
	end
end

function CoopOptions_OnBack(object)
	if waitingů<čeA ˆă
e then
		do return end
	end
	if GetGameState() == eInGame then
		if not joŚ<čCo ˆî
rver then
			Menu_CloseWait("CoopOptionsPage", true)
		end
	elseif (showCoo‡<čby ˆů
eCoopLobbyFinal) then
		Multiplayer_SetLocalPlayerNotReady()
		Start_CoopOptš<čPa ˆaitingState()
	elseif (showCoopLobby == eCoopLobbyNone) then
		CoopOptions_U*<čeS ˆ(true)
		Menu_CloseWait("CoopOptionsPage", true)
	end
end

function CoopO*<čns ˆnreadyFinished(object)
	Stop_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
	showCoopLobby =»<čop ˆ%yNone
	Menu_CloseWait("CoopOptionsPage", true)
end

function CoopOptions_ON?čea ˆ0ror(object)
	Stop_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
end

function CoopOptionsA?čoo ˆ;rt(object)
	if (startedCoopServer == false and joinedCoopServer == false) theT?č	i ˆFnlineCoopState ~= eStartingCoopServer) then
			if (onlineCoopState ~= eOnlineo?čId ˆQthen
				onlineCoopState = eOnlineCoopIdle
				CancelCurrentMMRequest()
			b?č

 ˆ\local waitForLeave = false

			if (startedDefaultServer == true) then
				Cu?čNe ˆgver(0)
				startedDefaultServer = false
			elseif (joinedCoopServer == true)?čn
 ˆr	joinedCoopServer = false
				CloseNetClient(0)
				--XBOXLive_LeaveRoom()
?čwa ˆ}rLeave = true
			end
			CoopOptionsRecomputeSlots()

			if (waitForLeave =?čls ˆˆhen
				Start_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
				onlineCoopState = eStarting)?čSe ˆ“

				local mapIndex = -1
				local misssionPath = GetMissionPath()
				fo<?č = ˆžGetMissionsCount(eGAME_MODE_COOP_CAMPAIGN)-1 do
					if GetMissionsUnlockStat7?čid ˆ©AME_MODE_COOP_CAMPAIGN ) then
						if ( misssionPath == GetMissionsPath( id,Ę?čME ˆ´E_COOP_CAMPAIGN ) ) then
							mapIndex = id
						end
					end
				end
Ý?č		 ˆżelectMissionMode == SM_CAMPAIGN then
					XBOXLive_CreateSession(eGMStandard,Đ?čME ˆĘE_COOP_CAMPAIGN, mapIndex, totalSlots, privateSlots, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, -1, 0)
ë?č	e ˆŐ
					XBOXLive_CreateSession(eGMStandard, eGAME_MODE_COOP_SINGLE_MISSION, mapIţ?č,  ˆŕlSlots, privateSlots, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, -1, 0)
				end
			else
				Start_Coń?čti ˆëage_WaitingState()
				onlineCoopState = eLeavingCoopRoom
				coopAfterLeave„?čAc ˆöCreateServer
			end
		end
	end
end

function CoopOptions_OnDestroy(objecź?č	i ˆnlineCoopState ~= eOnlineCoopIdle) then
		onlineCoopState = eOnlineCoopIdle
’?čnc ˆrrentMMRequest()
	end

	Menu_Open("ConfirmQuitPage", "")
end

function CĄ?čpt ˆ_OnLeave(object)
	if (onlineCoopState ~= eOnlineCoopIdle) then
		onlineCoopS¸?č = ˆ"lineCoopIdle
		CancelCurrentMMRequest()
	end

	Menu_Open("ConfirmQuitPage"ł?č)
 ˆ-



function CoopOptions_OnCreateFinished(object)
	if (XBOXLive_GetCurrenF>če( ˆ8 eGAME_MODE_COOP_SINGLE_MISSION) then
		startedCoopServer = true
		GameMode_Y>čam ˆCe(eGAME_MODE_COOP_SINGLE_MISSION);
		CreateNetServer()
	elseif (startedDefaul>črv ˆN= false) then
		startedDefaultServer = true
		GameMode_SetGameMode(eGAME_MODg>čOP ˆYGLE_MISSION);
		CreateNetServer()
		NetNode_SetServerPrivate(true)
	end

z>č(o ˆdeCoopState == eStartingCoopServer) then
		onlineCoopState = eOnlineCoopIdle

>čop ˆopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
	end

	Menu_CloseWait("CoopOptionsPage", true)
 >č
 ˆznction CoopOptions_OnCreateError(object)
	if (onlineCoopState == eStartingCoo>čve ˆ…hen
		onlineCoopState = eOnlineCoopIdle
		Stop_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState(.>čen ˆ
	ReturnToMainMenu(true, true, "CreateServerError")
end

function CoopOptio!>čnL ˆ›RoomFinished(object)
	if (onlineCoopState == eLeavingCoopRoom) then
		online4>čSt ˆ¦= eOnlineCoopIdle

		if (coopAfterLeave == eActionCreateServer) then
			cooĎ>čer ˆ±e = eActionDoNothing
			onlineCoopState = eStartingCoopServer

			local mapÂ>čx  ˆĽ
			local misssionPath = GetMissionPath()
			for id = 0, GetUnlockedMissionsŐ>čt( ˆÇE_MODE_COOP_SINGLE_MISSION)-1 do
				if GetMissionsUnlockStatus( id, eGAME_MOč>čOO ˆŇMPAIGN ) then
					if (misssionPath == GetMissionsPath(id, eGAME_MODE_COOP_SIă>č_M ˆÝON)) then
						mapIndex = id
					end
				end
			end

			XBOXLive_Creatö>čsi ˆčGMStandard, eGAME_MODE_COOP_SINGLE_MISSION, mapIndex, totalSlots, privateSlots‰>č 0 ˆó 0, 0, 0, -1, 0)
		elseif (coopAfterLeave == eActionCloseMenu) then
			coopAś>čLe ˆţ= eActionDoNothing
			Stop_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
			ReturnToMainMen—>čue ˆ	lse, "")
		elseif (coopAfterLeave == eActionDoNothing) then
			Stop_CoopOptiŞ>čag ˆitingState()
			local invitationAccepted = InterCom_GetInt("Config.Invitation˝>čcc ˆd")
			if (invitationAccepted == 0) then
				local errorStringID = joinServe°>čor ˆ*connectionError]
				if (errorStringID == nil) then
					errorStringID = joiK9čve ˆ5ndardError;
				end
				ReturnToMainMenu(true, true, errorStringID)
			end
^9čnd ˆ@lseif (joinedCoopServer == true) then
		joinedCoopServer = false
		local invQ9čio ˆKepted = InterCom_GetInt("Config.InvitationWasAccepted")
		if (invitationAccepd9č== ˆVthen
			local errorStringID = joinServerError[disconnectionError]
			if (err9čri ˆa == nil) then
				errorStringID = joinServerStandardError;
			end
			Returnr9čin ˆl(true, true, errorStringID)
		end
	end
end

function CoopOptions_OnLeaveR9črr ˆwbject)
	if (onlineCoopState == eLeavingCoopRoom) then
		onlineCoopState = eO9čeC ˆ‚dle
		if (coopAfterLeave == eActionCreateServer) then
			coopAfterLeave = eA9čnD ˆŤhing
			Stop_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
		elseif (coopAfterLeave == eAct&9člo ˆ˜nu) then
			coopAfterLeave = eActionDoNothing
			Stop_CoopOptions_WaitingSta99č
 ˆŁ-Menu_CloseWait("MainMenu", false)
		elseif (coopAfterLeave == eActionMainMenĚ9čhe ˆ®		coopAfterLeave = eActionDoNothing
			Stop_CoopOptions_WaitingState()
			loÇ9čin ˆątionAccepted = InterCom_GetInt("Config.InvitationWasAccepted")
			if (invitatÚ9čcc ˆÄd == 0) then
				local errorStringID = joinServerError[disconnectionError]
	í9čf  ˆĎorStringID == nil) then
					errorStringID = joinServerStandardError;
				enŕ9č		 ˆÚurnToMainMenu(true, true, errorStringID)
			end
		end
	elseif (startedCoopSű9čr  ˆĺrue) then
		startedCoopServer = false
		ReturnToMainMenu(true, true, "ServerŽ9čon ˆđed")
	elseif (joinedCoopServer == true) then
		joinedCoopServer = false
		l9č i ˆűationAccepted = InterCom_GetInt("Config.InvitationWasAccepted")
		if (invitat”9čcc ˆd == 0) then
			local errorStringID = joinServerError[disconnectionError]
		Ż9č(e ˆStringID == nil) then
				errorStringID = joinServerStandardError;
			end
	˘9čtu ˆMainMenu(true, true, errorStringID)
		end
	end
end

function CoopOptions_µ9čda ˆ'nished(object)
	if (onlineCoopState == eUpdatingCoopServer) then
		onlineCooH8čte ˆ2OnlineCoopIdle
		Stop_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState()
		Menu_CloseWait("CoopOC8čns ˆ=", true)
	end
end

function CoopOptions_OnUpdateError(object)
	if (onlineV8čSt ˆH== eUpdatingCoopServer) then
		onlineCoopState = eOnlineCoopIdle
		Stop_Coopi8čon ˆSe_WaitingState()
		ReturnToMainMenu(false, true, "UpdateServerError")
	end
|8č

 ˆ^ction CoopOptions_OnSlotTypeChanged(object)
	CoopOptions_UpdateSlots(true)
	w8čOp ˆis_ShowButtons()
end

function CoopOptions_HostSelected(object)
	selectedSl
8č 0 ˆtoopOptions_ShowButtons()
end

function CoopOptions_Slot1Selected(object)
	8čct ˆot = 1
	CoopOptions_ShowButtons()
end

function CoopOptions_Slot2Selected(8čct ˆŠselectedSlot = 2
	CoopOptions_ShowButtons()
end

function CoopOptions_Slot+8čec ˆ•object)
	selectedSlot = 3
	CoopOptions_ShowButtons()
end

function CoopOp>8čs_ ˆ*oSlotSelected(object)
	selectedSlot = -1
	CoopOptions_ShowButtons()
end

18č== ˆ«==============================================================================Ä8č== ˆ¶============
-- Coop confirm quit functions
-- =============================ß8č== ˆÁ====================================================================

functiŇ8čoo ˆĚtPageOnConfirm(object)
	if (onlineCoopState ~= eOnlineCoopIdle) then
		onlinĺ8čpS ˆ× = eOnlineCoopIdle
		CancelCurrentMMRequest()
	end

	local waitForLeave = ř8če
 ˆâif (startedCoopServer == true) then
		startedCoopServer = false
		CloseNetSeó8č(0 ˆí	--XBOXLive_DeleteRoom()
		waitForLeave = true
		UpdateClientStatusStr(eStat†8čai ˆřu, false)
	elseif (joinedCoopServer == true) then
		joinedCoopServer = false™8čCl ˆetClient(0)
		--XBOXLive_LeaveRoom()
		waitForLeave = true
	end

	if (wai¬8čLe ˆ== false) then
		ReturnToMainMenu(true, false, "")
	else
		onlineCoopState §8čea ˆCoopRoom
		coopAfterLeave = eActionCloseMenu
	end
	if (confirmQuitExitMainMş8č== ˆ$e) then
		coopAfterLeave = eActionReturnToStart
	end
end

-- ============M;č== ˆ/==============================================================================@;č== ˆ:- Lobby globals
-- ==========================================================[;č== ˆE=======================================

eRedTeam = 1
eBlueTeam = 2

eTypn;čen ˆP1
eTypeServer = 2

eActionKick = 1
eActionMute = 2
eActionCard = 3

eMoa;čng ˆ[ 0
eModeSystem = 1
eModeLive = 2
eModeRanked = 3


eSearchModeCustomMatct;č0
 ˆfarchModeQuickMatch = 1
eSearchModeInvitation = 2

liveSearchMode = eSearchM;čus ˆqatch
showLobbyAutoTimer = false

currentMode = eModeSingle

Struct_All_Mo;č=
 ˆ|	eGAME_MODE_TEAM_DEATH_MATCH,
	eGAME_MODE_COOP_SINGLE_MISSION,
	eGAME_MODE_C;čCA ˆ‡GN,
	eGAME_MODE_SURVIVAL
}

Struct_Live_Modes =
{
	eGAME_MODE_TEAM_DEATH(;čCH ˆ’eGAME_MODE_COOP_SINGLE_MISSION,
	eGAME_MODE_COOP_CAMPAIGN,
	eGAME_MODE_SURVI#;č
 ˆť
Struct_Ranked_Modes =
{
	eGAME_MODE_TEAM_DEATH_MATCH
}

Struct_Ranked_Ga6;čpe ˆ¨ 0, 1, 2 }
Struct_Ranked_Missiles = { 0, 1, 2, 3 }
Struct_Ranked_Cockpit = {É;č1  ˆłtruct_Ranked_ExpertControls = { 0, 1 }
Struct_Ranked_Ordinance = { 0, 1, 2 }
Ü;čuc ˆľnked_PlaneCountry = { -1, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 }
Struct_Ranked_AssistanceOffRules×;č 0 ˆÉ 2 }
Struct_Ranked_PlayerHPRules = { 0, 1 }

Struct_Ranked_RoundLimit = { 1ę;č 5 ˆÔ}
Struct_Ranked_PlayerLimit = { 2, 4, 6, 8 }

Struct_Live_Private =
{
	0,ý;č
 ˆß
Struct_TDM_TimeLimit = { 5 * 60, 10 * 60, 15 * 60 }
Struct_TDM_PlayerLimit =đ;č,  ˆę, 8 }
Struct_TDM_ScoreLimit = { -1, 10, 25, 50, 100 }
Struct_TDM_RoundLimit ‹;č1, ˆő5, 7 }
Struct_TDM_PlaneCountry = { -1, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 }

Struct_TDM_GameTž;č=  ˆ  1, 2 }
Struct_TDM_AutoBalancing = { 1, 0 }
Struct_TDM_MissileRules = { 0, 1‘;č 3 ˆStruct_TDM_SpecialConditions = { 0, 1, 2 }
Struct_TDM_CockpitViewRules = { 0,¤;č
 ˆct_TDM_ExpertControlsRules = { 0, 1 }
Struct_TDM_RestrictedPerkRules = { 0, 1ż;č 3 ˆ!}
Struct_TDM_SupportUnitsRules = { 0, 1 }
Struct_TDM_AssistanceOffRules = { ˛;č,  ˆ,
Struct_TDM_OrdinanceRules = { 0, 1, 2 }
Struct_TDM_PlayerHPRules = { 0, 1 }
E:čtr ˆ7Coop_PlayerLimit = { 2, 3, 4 }
Struct_Survivor_StartLevel = {1, 11, 21, 31}
X:čeS ˆBsDisconnected = 0
eStatusConnecting = 1
eStatusConnected = 2
eStatusLoggingS:č 3 ˆMtatusLoggedIn = 4

signInSuceededFunction = nil
signInFailedFunction = nil
f:č-  ˆX==============================================================================y:č== ˆc===============
-- Server/client lobby helper functions
-- =================:č== ˆn==============================================================================:č
 ˆytion ResetMultiplayerState()
	CancelCurrentMMRequest()

	Stop_SLGamesList_W:čng ˆ„e()
	Stop_CustomMatchPage_WaitingState()
	Stop_LeaderboardsPage_WaitingState-:č	S ˆŹQuickMatch_WaitingState()

	currentMode = eModeSingle
end

checkIsOnline  :čru ˆšunction SysDlgCheckSignInState(isOnline, suceededFunction, failedFunction, ps3;:čog ˆĄtion)
	PrintString("Checking sign in state")
	checkIsOnline = isOnline
	if Î:čfo ˆ°ecific_GetCurrentPlatform_IsPC() then
		signInSuceededFunction = suceededFuncÁ:č
 ˆ»gnInFailedFunction = failedFunction
		_SignInWaitDialog_function = ps3DialogFÔ:čio ˆĆ	Menu_OpenWait("SignInWaitDialog", "", false)
	else
		--signInSuceededFunctiď:č s ˆŃdedFunction
		--signInFailedFunction = failedFunction
		if (ONLINE_CheckSignâ:čg( ˆÜline)) then 
			PrintString("I am Signed in")
			suceededFunction()
		else
ő:čPr ˆçtring("I am NOT Signed in")
			failedFunction()
		end
	end
end

functionˆ:čgn ˆňitDialog_DefaultFunction()
	ONLINE_CheckSignInDlg(checkIsOnline)
end

funcƒ:č S ˆýnWaitDialog_OnOpen(object)
	if _SignInWaitDialog_function ~= nil then
		_Sig–:čai ˆlog_function()
	end
end

function SignInCheckSuceeded(object)
	if (Platfo©:čec ˆ_GetCurrentPlatform_IsNotXBOX () == false) then	--only on xbox
		Menu_CloseWaĽ:čSi ˆWaitDialog",false)
		if (checkIsOnline and (ValidatedCallSign() == false)) th·:č		 ˆ)ckValidCallSign(true, signInSuceededFunction, true)
		elseif (signInSuceededFJĹëio ˆ4 nil) then
			signInSuceededFunction()
		end
	end
end

function SignInCh]Ĺëai ˆ?object)
	if (PlatformSpecific_GetCurrentPlatform_IsNotXBOX () == false) then
PĹëen ˆJoseWait("SignInWaitDialog",false)
		if (signInFailedFunction ~= nil) then
		kĹënI ˆUledFunction()
		end
	end
end

function SignInCheckSuceeded2(object)
	Men~Ĺëos ˆ`t("SignInWaitDialog",false)
	if (checkIsOnline and (ValidatedCallSign() == faqĹë)  ˆk
		CheckValidCallSign(true, signInSuceededFunction, true)
	elseif (signInSucĹëdF ˆvion ~= nil) then
		signInSuceededFunction()
	end
end

function SignInChecĹële ˆbject)
	Menu_CloseWait("SignInWaitDialog",false)
	if (signInFailedFunction ~Ĺël) ˆŚn
		signInFailedFunction()
	end
end

function IsConnectedToSystem()
	loc%Ĺëur ˆ—tus = GetCurrentOnlineStatus()
	if (currStatus >= eStatusConnected) then
		r8Ĺën  ˆ˘
	else
		return false
	end
end

function CheckConnectedToSystem(object)
3Ĺë ( ˆ*nnectedToSystem() == true) then
		if PlatformSpecific_GetCurrentPlatform() ==ĆĹëX  ˆ¸
			
			IsCampaign = false
			currentMode = eModeSystem
			PrintString("CuŮĹët  ˆĂ - eModeSystem")

			Menu_OpenWait("SLGamesList", "", true)
			--Menu_Open(ěĹëti ˆÎer", "")
		else
			SysDlgCheckSignInState(false,
				function ()
					IsCaçĹëgn ˆŮalse
					currentMode = eModeSystem
					Menu_OpenWait("SLGamesList", "",truúĹë		 ˆäd,
				function ()
					ResetAutostart()
					_OnSignInFailed()
				end,
ŤĹë_S ˆďnWaitDialog_DefaultFunction
			)
		end
	else
		ShowErrorDialog("Error", "S€ĹëmN ˆúnnected", ERR_DIALOG_TYPE_OK, nil, nil, "ErrorTitle")
	end
end

function C›ĹëCo ˆtedToSystemNoWait(object)
	if (IsConnectedToSystem() == true) then
		if not ®Ĺëfo ˆecific_GetCurrentPlatform_IsNotXBOX() then
			Menu_OpenWait("SLGamesList", ""ˇĹëue ˆ	else
			SysDlgCheckSignInState(false,
				function ()
					Menu_OpenWait("´Ĺëme ˆ&t", "", true)
				end,
				function ()
					ResetAutostart()
					_OnSignIOÄële ˆ1
				end,
				_SignInWaitDialog_DefaultFunction
			)
		end
	else
		ShowErBÄëia ˆ<"Error", "SystemNotConnected", ERR_DIALOG_TYPE_OK, nil, nil, "ErrorTitle")
	eUÄëen ˆG
function IsConnectedToLive()
	local currStatus = GetCurrentOnlineStatus()
	hÄëcu ˆRatus >= eStatusLoggedIn) then
		return true
	else
		return false
	end
endcÄëfu ˆ]on MustCheckCallSign()
	if (not HasValidCallSign()) then
		CheckCallSign(truvÄëus ˆhckCallSignEnd, true)
	elseif (not ValidatedCallSign()) then
		CheckValidCall	Äë(t ˆs MustCheckCallSignEnd, true)
	else
		Menu_OpenWait("XBOXLiveMenu", "", true)Äënd ˆ~d

function MustCheckCallSignEnd()
	if (HasValidCallSign() and ValidatedCalÄën( ˆ‰en
		Menu_OpenWait("XBOXLiveMenu", "", true)
	else
		ShowErrorDialog("Warni*Äë " ˆ”CallSign", ERR_DIALOG_TYPE_OK, nil, nil, "ErrorTitle")
	end
end

function =ÄëkC ˆźctedToLive(object)
	PrintString("Checked connected to live")
	SysDlgCheckSig0Äëta ˆŞrue,
		function ()
			CheckConnectedToUbi(MustCheckCallSign, nil)
		end,
	ËÄëct ˆµ()
			ResetAutostart()
			_OnSignInFailed()
		end,
		_SignInWaitDialog_DefŢÄëFu ˆŔon
	)
end

function CheckConnectedToLiveNoWait(object)
	SysDlgCheckSignInŃÄëe( ˆË, function ()
			CheckConnectedToUbi(MustCheckCallSign, nil)
		end,
		functäÄë() ˆÖ	ResetAutostart()
			_OnSignInFailed()
		end,
		_SignInWaitDialog_DefaultFu˙Äëon ˆá
end

UbiSuccessFunc = nil
UbiFailFunc = nil

function WaitCheckLinkApp_ňÄëos ˆěject)
	if ( ShouldLaunchForcedLinkApp() ) then
		ShowErrorDialog("Error", "L…Äëpp ˆ÷1", ERR_DIALOG_TYPE_YESNO,LaunchForcedLinkApp, UbiFailFunc, "ErrorTitle")
	el˜Äë		 ˆUbiSuccessFunc ~= nil) then
			UbiSuccessFunc()
		end
	end
end

function“Äëck ˆ
ectedToUbi(doSuccess,doFail)
	if (PlatformSpecific_GetCurrentPlatform_IsNotXB¦Äë)  ˆ
		UbiSuccessFunc = doSuccess
		UbiFailFunc = doFail
		if ( SignalLinkApp()ąÄëhe ˆ#		Menu_OpenWait("WaitCheckLinkApp", "", true)
		else
			if (doSuccess ~= nilLÇëen ˆ.		doSuccess()
			end
		end
	else
		if (doSuccess ~= nil) then
			doSuccesGÇë
	 ˆ9
	end
end

Struct_Filter_RoundLimit = { -1, 1, 3, 5, 7 }
Struct_Filter_PlZÇëLi ˆD= { -1, 2, 4, 6, 8 }

-- ===================================================mÇë== ˆO==============================================
-- System server lobby functio`Çë-- ˆZ=============================================================================={Çë== ˆe================
lobbyCreated = false

LastCoopMapName = ""


-- =======Çë== ˆp==============================================================================Çë== ˆ{==
-- Ranked leaderboards functions
-- =====================================Çë== ˆ†============================================================

boardSegmentSi/Çë 1 ˆ‘oardSegmentGuard = 1

eBoardFilterOverall = 1
eBoardFilterFriends = 2
eBoa"Çëlt ˆśayer = 3

eBoardNoScroll = 0
eBoardScrollUp = 1
eBoardScrollDown = 2

cu5ÇëtB ˆ§First = -1
currentBoardCount = -1
currentPlayerIndex = -10

newBoardFirst ČÇë
 ˆ˛oardCount = -1
newBoardItem = -1
newBoardScroll = 0
newBoardInit = true
neĂÇërd ˆ˝er = 0

Struct_Board_Filters =
{
	eBoardFilterOverall,
	eBoardFilterFrienÖÇë
- ˆČoardFilterPlayer
}

leaderboardsFilter = 1

function RankedBoards_OnOpen(éÇëct ˆÓleaderboardsFilter = 1

	Item_Activate("Leaderboards_XFriends")
	Item_DeactüÇëe( ˆŢderboards_XOverall")
		
	closingLeaderboard = false
	updatingLeaderboard = ÷Çëe
 ˆéndingLocalPlayerRank = false

	--if PlatformSpecific_GetCurrentPlatform() ==ŠÇë t ˆô -- check that the functionality is also disabled
	--	Item_SetEnabled("LeaderťÇëds ˆ˙ewGamerCard", 0)
	--	Item_SetVisible("Leaderboards_AViewGamerCard", 0)
	--enÇë
	 ˆ
edBoards_ReadPlayerRank()
end

function RankedBoards_OnBack(object)
	XBOXL«ÇëCa ˆRankingRequests()
	updatingLeaderboard = false
	findingLocalPlayerRank = falľÇë	i ˆ pdatingLeaderboard or findingLocalPlayerRank) then
		closingLeaderboard = tru±Çëel ˆ+		Menu_CloseWait("Leaderboards", true)
	end
end

function RankedBoards_OnCDĆë(o ˆ6t)
	ItemList_RemoveItems("Leaderboards_Window_PlayerList")
	Hide_Leaderboard_Ćëad ˆA
end

function RankedBoards_OnChangeFilter(object)
	if (updatingLeaderboarRĆë t ˆL or (findingLocalPlayerRank == true) then

	else
		if (leaderboardsFilter =eĆë t ˆW -- Overall
			leaderboardsFilter = 2  -- Friends
			Item_Deactivate("LeaderxĆëds ˆbiends")
			Item_Activate("Leaderboards_XOverall")
		else
			leaderboardsFilsĆë=  ˆm- Overall
			Item_Activate("Leaderboards_XFriends")
			Item_Deactivate("LeadĆëar ˆxOverall")
		end	
		
		Play2DSound("changing_options")
		RankedBoards_InitiĆëeL ˆƒ)
	end
end

function RankedBoards_OnShowGamerCard(object)
	if ( PlatformS,Ćëfi ˆŽtCurrentPlatform() == XBOX ) and PlatformSpecific_GetCurrentPlatform_IsPC() =='Ćëse ˆ™n
		if (updatingLeaderboard == false) and (findingLocalPlayerRank == false) t:Ćë
	 ˆ¤cal selected = ItemList_GetSelectedItem("Leaderboards_Window_PlayerList")
			ÍĆëel ˆŻd) then
				Play2DSound("menu_select")
			end
			XBOXLive_ShowPlayerGamerCaŔĆëLe ˆşboards_Window_PlayerList", selected)
		end
	end
end

function RankedBoardŰĆëSc ˆĹDown(object)
	local newFirst = currentBoardFirst + boardSegmentSize - boardSeîĆëtG ˆĐ
	local newItem = boardSegmentGuard - 1
	RankedBoards_UpdateList(newFirst, báĆëSe ˆŰtSize, newItem, eBoardScrollDown, false)
end

function RankedBoards_OnScrolôĆëob ˆć)
	if (currentBoardFirst > 1) then
		local newFirst = currentBoardFirst - boŹĆëeg ˆńSize + boardSegmentGuard
		local newItem = boardSegmentSize - boardSegmentGua‚Ćë		 ˆüedBoards_UpdateList(newFirst, boardSegmentSize, newItem, eBoardScrollUp, false•Ćëen ˆnd

function RankedBoards_InitializeList()
	if (leaderboardsFilter == 1) th¨Ćë-  ˆall
		RankedBoards_UpdateList(1, boardSegmentSize, 0, eBoardNoScroll, true)
ŁĆëei ˆeaderboardsFilter == 2 ) then -- Friends
		RankedBoards_UpdateListWithFriends¶Ćë	e ˆ(end

function RankedBoards_UpdateListWithFriends()
	Start_LeaderboardsPage_IÁëin ˆ3te()
	XBOXLive_RefreshFriendsList()
end

function RankedBoards_OnFriendLis\Áëre ˆ>nished()
	Stop_LeaderboardsPage_WaitingState()
	RankedBoards_UpdateList(1, bWÁëSe ˆItSize, 0, eBoardNoScroll, true)
end

function RankedBoards_UpdateList(newFijÁë n ˆTunt, newItem, newScroll, initList)
	if (updatingLeaderboard == false) and (fi}ÁëgL ˆ_PlayerRank == false) then
		if ((leaderboardsFilter == 2) and (XBOXLive_GetFrpÁësC ˆj() <= 0)) then
			RankedBoards_Error("LeaderboardNoFriends", RankedBoards_ResÁë
	 ˆuturn
		end

		newBoardFirst = newFirst
		newBoardCount = newCount
		newBoÁëte ˆ€newItem
		newBoardScroll = newScroll
		newBoardInit = initList
		newBoardFiÁë = ˆ‹ter

		if (newBoardFirst < 1) then
			newBoardFirst = 1
			newBoardItem = $Áëte ˆ–newFirst - 1
			if (newBoardItem < 0) then
				newBoardItem = 0
			end
		e?Áë
 ˆˇ (XBOXLive_SearchRankings(1, leaderboardsFilter, newBoardFirst, newBoardCount)2Áëfa €¬   ăą         dBo¸ ą   rr°C¤            at                ard            ĹÁëur €·	end

		updatingLeaderboard = true
		Start_LeaderboardsPage_WaitingState()
ŘÁëte €ÂadHighlight("Leaderboards_Window")
	end
end

function RankedBoards_ShowLocÓÁëay €Íhow)
	local visible = 0
	if show then
		visible = 1
	end
	
	Item_SetVisićÁë"L €Řrboards_LocalPosition", visible)
	Item_SetVisible("Leaderboards_LocalName", vůÁële €ăItem_SetVisible("Leaderboards_LocalTime", visible)
	Item_SetVisible("LeaderboŚÁë_L €îScore", visible)
end

function RankedBoards_UpdateFinished(object)
	Stop_L‡Áërb €ůsPage_WaitingState()
	updatingLeaderboard = false
	local friends = 0
	if lešÁëbo €Filter == eBoardFilterFriends then friends = 1 end
	if (closingLeaderboard) t*Áë
	 €singLeaderboard = false
		Menu_CloseWait("Leaderboards", false)
	else
		loc*Áëec €Read = XBOXLive_GetRankingsCount(friends)
		if ((recordsRead <= 0) and (newBo»Áëni €% true)) then
			RankedBoards_Error("LeaderboardUpdateEmpty", RankedBoards_ResNŔë
	 €0turn
		end

		if (recordsRead > 0) then
			ItemList_RemoveItems("LeaderboaAŔëWi €;_PlayerList")
			XBOXLive_PopulateRankings("Leaderboards_Window_PlayerList", TŔënd €F			ItemList_RefreshPositions("Leaderboards_Window_PlayerList", true)
			Show_oŔëer €Qds_Header()

			if (newBoardCount > recordsRead) then
				if (newBoardScrolbŔë e €\dScrollUp) then
					newBoardItem = newBoardItem + recordsRead - newBoardCounuŔë		 €g
				newBoardCount = recordsRead
			end

			currentBoardFirst = newBoardFiŔë
	 €rrrentBoardCount = newBoardCount

			if (currentPlayerIndex >= newBoardFirst)Ŕë ( €}entPlayerIndex < newBoardFirst + newBoardCount) then
				RankedBoards_ShowLocŔëay €ˆalse)
			else
				RankedBoards_ShowLocalPlayer(true)
			end			

			if (ne)Ŕërd €“ll == eBoardScrollDown) then
				ItemList_SetSelectedItem("Leaderboards_Windo<Ŕëay €žst", 0, false)
			elseif (newBoardScroll == eBoardScrollUp) then
				ItemLis7ŔëtS €©tedItem("Leaderboards_Window_PlayerList", newBoardCount - 1, false)
			end

ĘŔëMe €´etFocus("Leaderboards_Window")
			ItemTextWindow_FocusItem("Leaderboards_WindÝŔë 0 €ż		ItemList_SetSelectedItem("Leaderboards_Window_PlayerList", newBoardItem, falĐŔë
	 €Ę
	end
end

function RankedBoards_UpdateError(object)
	Stop_LeaderboardsPaëŔëai €ŐState()
	updatingLeaderboard = false
	if (closingLeaderboard) then
		closinţŔëde €ŕrd = false
		Menu_CloseWait("Leaderboards", false)
		return
	end

	--if (ńŔëoa €ëlter == 2) and (newBoardInit == true) then
		RankedBoards_Error("LeaderboardU„ŔëeE €ö", RankedBoards_Reset)
	--end
end

function RankedBoards_ReadPlayerRank()
źŔë ( €tingLeaderboard == false) and (findingLocalPlayerRank == false) then
		if (XB’Ŕëve €rchPlayerRank(1) == false) then
			RankedBoards_Error("ReadPlayersRankError",ĄŔëke €rds_InitializeList)
			return
		end

		findingLocalPlayerRank = true
		St¸ŔëLe €"boardsPage_WaitingState()
		Item_LoadHighlight("Leaderboards_Window")
	end
łŔë

 €-ction RankedBoards_ReadPlayerRankFinished(object, playerRank, playerTime, playFĂëor €8	Stop_LeaderboardsPage_WaitingState()
	findingLocalPlayerRank = false
	if (cYĂëng €Cerboard) then
		closingLeaderboard = false
		Menu_CloseWait("Leaderboards", lĂëe) €Nlse
		if ((playerRank < 0) or (playerRank == 4294967295)) then
			RankedBoargĂërr €YReadPlayersRankEmpty", RankedBoards_InitializeList)
			return
		end

		curzĂëPl €dIndex = playerRank

		ItemText_SetCaption("Leaderboards_LocalPosition", "" .
Ăëay €onk)
		ItemText_SetCaption("Leaderboards_LocalName", GetPlayerName())
		ItemT ĂëSe €ztion("Leaderboards_LocalTime", "" .. FormatTimeString(playerTime))
		ItemTextĂëCa €…n("Leaderboards_LocalScore", "" .. playerScore)

		RankedBoards_InitializeLi.Ăë
 €
end

function RankedBoards_ReadPlayerRankError(object)
	Stop_Leaderboards!Ăë_W €›ngState()
	findingLocalPlayerRank = false
	if (closingLeaderboard) then
		c4Ăëng €¦erboard = false
		Menu_CloseWait("Leaderboards", false)
		return
	end

	cĎĂënt €±erIndex = -10

	ItemText_SetCaption("Leaderboards_LocalPosition", "")
	ItemÂĂë_S €Ľption("Leaderboards_LocalName", "")
	ItemText_SetCaption("Leaderboards_LocalTŐĂë,  €Ç
	ItemText_SetCaption("Leaderboards_LocalScore", "")

	RankedBoards_Error("RčĂëla €ŇRankError", RankedBoards_InitializeList)
end

function RankedBoards_Reset()ăĂëen €ÝtFocus("Leaderboards_Window")
	ItemTextWindow_FocusItem("Leaderboards_Window"öĂë
 €čmList_RemoveItems("Leaderboards_Window_PlayerList")
	Hide_Leaderboards_Header‰Ăëen €ó
function RankedBoards_Error(errorMessage, afterFunc)
	ShowErrorDialog("ErrorśĂërr €ţssage, ERR_DIALOG_TYPE_OK, afterFunc, nil, "ErrorTitle")
end

-- ==========—Ăë== €	==============================================================================ŞĂë== €
-- Lobby players lists helper functions
-- =================================˝Ăë== €================================================================

function L°Ăë_R €*shLists(redList, blueList, redFunc, blueFunc, redSelect, blueSelect)
	local mKÂëay €5= Multiplayer_GetMaxPlayers()
	local redPlayers = Multiplayer_GetMaxTeamPlaye^ÂëRe €@m)

	local planesList = "PlaneSelect_PlanesList"
	local packsList = "WeaponQÂëSe €Kion_WeaponPackList"


	local redListOldIndex = ItemList_GetSelectedItem(reddÂë)
 €VItemList_RemoveItems(redList)

	local redIndex = 0

	for player = 0, maxPlÂës- €a
		if (Multiplayer_IsPlayerConnected(player)) then
			local team = MultiplayrÂëet €lerCurrentTeam(player)

			if (team == eRedTeam) then
				local id = ItemMulÂëxt €w_AddItem(redList)
				ItemList_SetElemID(redList, redIndex, player)
				ItemÂë_S €‚Action(redList, id, redFunc)
				ItemList_SetOnSelect(redList, id, redSelect)Âë		 €Ťiplayer_SetPlayerInformation(redList, redIndex, player)

				redIndex = redI&Âë + €˜				PrintString("Player added")
			end
		end
	end

	for index = redIndex,9ÂëPl €Łs-1 do
		local id = ItemMultiTextList_AddItem(redList)
		ItemList_SetElemID(ĚÂëis €®d, -1)
		ItemList_SetOnAction(redList, id, redFunc)
		ItemList_SetOnSelect(rÇÂëst €ą, redSelect)
		Multiplayer_SetPlayerInformation(redList, index, -1)
	end

ÚÂëmL €ÄRefreshPositions(redList, true)

	ItemList_SetSelectedItem(redList, redListOíÂëde €Ďalse)


	if (blueList ~= nil) then
		local bluePlayers = Multiplayer_GetMaŕÂëmP €Úrs(eBlueTeam)

		local blueListOldIndex = ItemList_GetSelectedItem(blueList)űÂë		 €ĺList_RemoveItems(blueList)

		local blueIndex = 0

		for player = 0, maxPlŽÂës- €đ
			if (Multiplayer_IsPlayerConnected(player)) then
				local team = MultiplÂë_G €űayerCurrentTeam(player)

				if (team == eBlueTeam) then
					local id = It”Âëlt €tList_AddItem(blueList)
					ItemList_SetElemID(blueList, blueIndex, player)
ŻÂë		 €List_SetOnAction(blueList, id, blueFunc)
					ItemList_SetOnSelect(blueList, ˘Âëbl €lect)
					Multiplayer_SetPlayerInformation(blueList, blueIndex, player)

	µÂëbl €'dex = blueIndex + 1
				end
			end
		end

		for index = blueIndex, bluePlHÍës- €2
			local id = ItemMultiTextList_AddItem(blueList)
			ItemList_SetElemID(bluCÍët, €= -1)
			ItemList_SetOnAction(blueList, id, blueFunc)
			ItemList_SetOnSelectVÍëeL €H id, blueSelect)
			Multiplayer_SetPlayerInformation(blueList, index, -1)
		iÍë

 €StemList_RefreshPositions(blueList, true)

		ItemList_SetSelectedItem(blueLis|Íëlu €^tOldIndex, false)
	end
end

function Lobby_ResetCursors(redList, blueList)wÍëte €it_SetSelectedItem(redList, 0, false)
	ItemList_SetSelectedItem(redList, -1, f
Íë)
 €tif (blueList ~= nil) then
		ItemList_SetSelectedItem(blueList, 0, false)
		IÍëis €tSelectedItem(blueList, -1, false)
	end
end

function Lobby_ChooseTeam()
Íëal €ŠPlayers = Multiplayer_GetMaxPlayers()
	local maxRedPlayers = Multiplayer_GetM+Íëam €•ers(eRedTeam)
	local maxBluePlayers = Multiplayer_GetMaxTeamPlayers(eBlueTeam>Íë
	 €*l redPlayers = 0
	local bluePlayers = 0

	for player = 0, maxPlayers-1 do
1Íë ( €«iplayer_IsPlayerConnected(player)) then
			local team = Multiplayer_GetPlayerÄÍëen €¶m(player)

			if (team == eRedTeam) then
				redPlayers = redPlayers + 1
	ßÍëd
 €Á		if (team == eBlueTeam) then
				bluePlayers = bluePlayers + 1
			end
		enŇÍëen €Ě
	local myTeam = Multiplayer_GetLocalPlayerTeam()

	if (myTeam == eBlueTeam)ĺÍën
 €×luePlayers = bluePlayers - 1
	elseif (myTeam == eRedTeam) then
		redPlayers řÍëdP €ârs - 1
	end

	if (bluePlayers <= redPlayers) then
		if (bluePlayers < maxBóÍëla €í) then
			return eBlueTeam
		elseif (redPlayers < maxRedPlayers) then
			re†Íë e €řeam
		end
	else
		if (redPlayers < maxRedPlayers) then
			return eRedTeam
™Íëls €(bluePlayers < maxBluePlayers) then
			return eBlueTeam
		end
	end

	retu¬Íë1
 €

-- =======================================================================§Íë== €==========================
-- Lobby players lists functions
-- =============şÍë== €$==============================================================================MĚë== €/
function UpdateCoopItems()
	local numPlanes =  GetCntNumPlanes()
	if numPl@Ěë > €:hen
		local planeName =  GetCntPlaneName( 1 ) -- first unlocked plane.
		Set[Ěëio €Eyer( planeName )
		
		if GameMode_GetGameMode() == eGAME_MODE_COOP_CAMPAIGN nĚë
 €PetImposedSkin()
		end

		local numWPacks = GetCntNumWPacks()
		if numWPackaĚë0  €[
			local wpackName =  GetCntWPackName( 1 ) -- default wpack.
			SetMissionWtĚënP €f wpackName )
		end
	end
end

function UpdateTDMItems()
	local numPlanes Ěëet €qumPlanes()
	if numPlanes > 0 then
		local planeName =  GetCntPlaneName( 1 ) Ěëir €|nlocked plane.
		SetMissionPlayer( planeName )

		local numWPacks = GetCntNĚëac €‡
		if numWPacks > 0 then
			local wpackName =  GetCntWPackName( 1 ) -- defau(Ěëpa €’
			SetMissionWeaponPack( wpackName )
		end
	end
end

function Lobby_OnSe#ĚëPl €ťobject)
	if (Multiplayer_IsLocalPlayerReady() == false) then
		if (startingG6Ěë== €¨se) and (closingGame == false) then
			Menu_Open("PlaneSelect", "")
		end
	ÉĚë
e €ł
-- =========================================================================ÜĚë== €ľ========================
-- Lobby planes / packs functions
-- ==============×Ěë== €É==============================================================================ęĚë=
 €Ôunction Lobby_OnGameDisconnected_Planes(object)
	Menu_CloseWait("PlaneSelect"ýĚëue €ßnd

function Lobby_OnGameDisconnected_Packs(object)
	MenuPlanesCombo_EnterPđĚëyp €ęangar_PlaneModelsCombo", 1)
	MenuPlanesCombo_ClearVisibleSubModels("Hangar_Pl‹Ěëod €őombo")
	Menu_CloseWait("WeaponPackSelection", false)
	Menu_CloseWait("PlaneSžĚët" € ue)
end

function ShowStartTimerBlade()
	Item_SendAnimEvent("PlaneSelect_T‘ĚëBl €, "show")
	Item_CancelAnimEvent("PlaneSelect_TimerBlade", "hide")
	Item_Send¤ĚëEv €"SessionOptionsPage_TimerBlade", "show")
	Item_CancelAnimEvent("SessionOptionżĚëe_ €!rBlade", "hide")
end

function HideStartTimerBlade()
	Item_SendAnimEvent("˛ĚëeS €,t_TimerBlade", "hide")
	Item_CancelAnimEvent("PlaneSelect_TimerBlade", "show"EĎëIt €7endAnimEvent("SessionOptionsPage_TimerBlade", "hide")
	Item_CancelAnimEvent("XĎëio €BionsPage_TimerBlade", "show")
end

function Lobby_UpdateStartTimerState(bViSĎëe) €Mocal visible = 0

	if bVisible then
		visible = 1
		Lobby_UpdateAutoTimerSfĎë(f €X)

		ShowStartTimerBlade()
	else
		HideStartTimerBlade()
	end

end

fyĎëio €cbby_UpdateAutoTimerState(state)
	local visible = 0

	if (state ~= nil) thenĎësh €nbbyAutoTimer = state
	end

	if showLobbyAutoTimer then
		visible = 1
		LoĎëUp €yStartTimerState(false)

		ShowStartTimerBlade()

		ItemValue_UpdateValue("ĎëeS €„t_AutoReadyTimer")
		ItemValue_UpdateValue("WeaponPackSelection_AutoReadyTime-Ďë
	 €ŹmValue_UpdateValue("SessionOptionsPage_AutoReadyTimer")
	else
		HideStartTim Ďëad €š
	end

	Item_SetVisible("PlaneSelect_AutoReadyTimer", visible)
	Item_SetVis;Ďë(" €ĄonPackSelection_AutoReadyTimer", visible)
	Item_SetVisible("SessionOptionsPagÎĎëto €°yTimer", visible)
end

function Lobby_ShowAutoTimer_Planes(object)
	Lobby_ÁĎëte €»TimerState(true)
end

function Lobby_HideAutoTimer_Planes(object)
	Lobby_UÔĎëeA €ĆimerState(false)
end

function Lobby_ShowAutoTimer_Packs(object)
	Lobby_UpďĎëAu €ŃmerState(true)
end

function Lobby_HideAutoTimer_Packs(object)
	Lobby_UpdaâĎëto €ÜrState(false)
end

function Lobby_OnWillStartGame_Planes(object)
	Lobby_UpőĎëAu €çmerState(false)
	Menu_CloseWait("PlaneSelect", true)
end

function Lobby_OˆĎëlS €ňGame_Packs(object)
	Lobby_UpdateAutoTimerState(false)
	MenuPlanesCombo_EnterƒĎëTy €ýHangar_PlaneModelsCombo", 1)
	MenuPlanesCombo_ClearVisibleSubModels("Hangar_P–ĎëMo €Combo")
	Menu_CloseWait("WeaponPackSelection", false)
	Menu_CloseWait("Plane©Ďëct €rue)
end


-- ============================================================ĽĎë== €=====================================
-- Player/Ranked quick match
-- ======·Ďë== €)==============================================================================JÎë== €4===

qm_mode = eGAME_MODE_TEAM_DEATH_MATCH
qm_mapIndex = 0
qm_totalSlots =]Îëqm €?ndLimit = 50
qm_timeLimit = 60000
qm_planeRestr = -1
----------------------PÎë-- €J
qm_gameType = 0
qm_missiles = 0
qm_cockpit = 0
qm_expertControls = 0
qm_okÎëan €U 0


-- ===================================================================~Îë== €`==============================
-- Player kick handling
-- ==================qÎë== €k==============================================================================Îë
K €vPLAYER_COOP = 1
KICK_PLAYER_LOBBY = 2

function CoopOptions_OnKickPlayer(obÎë)
 € startedCoopServer and (selectedSlot  > 0) and (ItemChooser_GetValue(COOP_SlotÎële €ŚSlot]) == ePlayerSlot) then
		KickConfirmationMessage(KICK_PLAYER_COOP)
	end%Îëd
 €—unction CoopOptions_OnPlayerDisconnected(object, netError)
	disconnectionErro8Îëne €˘or
end

kickedPlayer = -1
function ConfirmKickPlayerPage_OnOk(object)

	3Îë_C €*Wait("ConfirmKickPlayerPage", false)	
	
	if (KickCallName == KICK_PLAYER_COOĆÎëhe €¸
		Multiplayer_KickPlayer(kickedPlayer)
		CoopOptions_UpdateSlots(false)
	elŮÎë ( €ĂCallName == KICK_PLAYER_LOBBY) then
		if ((kickedPlayer >= 0) and (selectedLoěÎë== €Îse)) then
			Multiplayer_KickPlayer(kickedPlayer)
		end
	end
end

functiçÎëic €ŮfirmationMessage(confirmType)

	if(confirmType == KICK_PLAYER_COOP) then
		úÎëed €äer = selectedSlot
	elseif (confirmType == KICK_PLAYER_LOBBY) then
		kickedPlŤÎë = €ďectedPlayer
	end
	
	Menu_Open("ConfirmKickPlayerPage", "")
	KickCallName =€Îëfi €˙˙pe
end

function OpenFriendsXUI(object)
	if (startedCoopServer == true) or (joinedCoopServer == true) then
		Plat+Ďłä;ęL˜ŮÍĐŮÍhĚ
xÚÍ<N€;Nř:N “ˆ‹¸`9Nř‹¸Í
čRY*Ś¸8XY°WY(WY0ŇXŇ¨ŇřŇ*VYVYUYUY€TY¸Ť¸đŤ¸(Ž¸`Ž¸čÓÔĐŽ¸`ÔřSYpSY0OY@PY°Ô Ő°4č NY(ŐxŐ¸OYŕ†–hJYŕIY06ÓĐ*?]Đ8C?ř‡–ŔC?HD?ĐD?XE?ˆ]ĐHš¸šđš`“ŕ“ŕE?hF?Đ›@ś°śčśČ^Đŕ“đ^ĐđF?xG?čŁ‹ H?¤‹Č¤‹ Ą‹8Ą‹¨Ą‹ŕ“¦‹ŕ“ “Ŕ¦‹*“ŕ“*“h§‹ Ňľ€`ĐˆH?*
“8Ňľ¨ŇľI?˜I?ŕ
“@B‡Óľ`k J?ˆÓľ°kŘk`“ ‚k¨J?0K?*“¸K?€Őľ@L?P‚kx‚k(Öľŕ“`ÖľČL?Č‚kđ‚kƒkx×ľ°×ľPM?č×ľ¸ƒkŘľŘM?`N?čN?*“ Ůľ8ŮľpO?ŕ“`“Řľ€„kŕ“`“*“¨„k¸ľřO? “`“ŕ“`ľ˜ľ€P?@ľxľ°ľQ? ľQ?HgÉŕ “ ľR?pľ¨ľŕľľ*R?(S?řľ0ľ*ľ°S?Hľ€ľŘhÉ "“Hgż(iÉ€gż '“8T?đgż*iÉŔT?*'“˜hżĐhżHU?ĐU?XV?ŕV?jÉ@jÉPŘ (“hW? jż*(“ČjżČŘđŘŕ(“
ŘđW?xX? Y?Plż`-“ˆY?Ŕlż
Ř¸
ŘZ?*mż*.“˜Z?Řmż /“8`Ŕ [?¨`Ŕŕ`ŔaŔPaŔ`4“*4“ŕ4“ 5“ŔaŔřaŔ¨[?`5“*5“ŕ5“ :“m("WeaponPackPage_LoadoutList")
	
	ItemList_SetElemID("WeaponPackPage_LoadoutList"OĎł€şĘL  HÂ°g'emList_SetOnSelect("WeaponPackPage_L    utList", ind        ect_in_g  HÂweapon_pack")
	ItemList_SetOnAction("We    PackPage_Loa        ", index  HÂction_in_game_weapon_pack")
	ItemTextLi    etCaptionByI        nPackPag  HÂadoutList", index, InGameWeaponPackModel    ersistent" )        mList_Re  HÂhPositions("WeaponPackPage_LoadoutList",    e)

	if (I        GetSelec  HÂtem("WeaponPackPage_LoadoutList") < 0) t    
		ItemList_        tedItem(  HÂponPackPage_LoadoutList", 0, false)
	en    nd

functi        nPackPag  HÂClose(object)
	
end

function Weapon    Page_OnBack(        
	--Resu  HÂme()
end

function select_in_game_wea    pack(id)
	l        Weapons   HÂtWPackNumWeapons( InGameWeaponPackModel     ItemWeaponPa        aponsCou  HÂWeaponPackPage_WeaponPacks", numWeapons)    		ItemText_S        nById("W  HÂnPackSelection_WeaponNameTitle", GetWeap    ckName(id))
        mText_Se  HÂtionById("WeaponPackSelection_PackDesc",    WeaponPackNa        "_Desc")  HÂ	for i = 1, numWeapons do
		local wAttr    es = {}
		G        eaponAtt  HÂtes(wAttributes, InGameWeaponPackModel,     		ItemWeapon        WeaponAc  HÂ("WeaponPackPage_WeaponPacks", i-1, true    	ItemWeaponP        eaponIco  HÂeaponPackPage_WeaponPacks", i-1, wAttrib    .icon)
		It        Pack_Set  HÂonShowIcon("WeaponPackPage_WeaponPacks",    , true)
		I        nPack_Se  HÂponName("WeaponPackPage_WeaponPacks", i-    Attributes.n        name")
  HÂ GameMode_IsWeaponRestricted(wAttributes    e) then
			        onPack_S  HÂstricted("WeaponPackPage_WeaponPacks", i    1)
		else
        eaponPac  HÂtRestricted("WeaponPackPage_WeaponPacks"    1, 0)
		end        if IsWea  HÂunPod(wAttributes.name) then
			ItemWea    ack_SetGunPo        nPackPag  HÂaponPacks", i-1, 1)
		else
			ItemWeap    ck_SetGunPod        PackPageç
```


random weird stuff (probably what the programmer was doing when compiling ?, i didn't watched Yahtzee videos and don't know those exes)

```
`	  gg$33dmark06*.exe 
3dmark200	   atiumdag.dll se.exe 
3dmark03.exigdumd32.dll xe 
hl2.exe 
speed2Ŕ
 @ 
wo`ĺŞ    (¬ í#¨   „   h a w x 2 . e x e                                                                                                                                               Q                                                           «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            «ďî            ` «P+ëjPëjŔ*ëj0+ëjĐ‘      ` «    b.exe 
myste           ` «    peggle.exe 
           ` «    vszombies.ex           ` «    xe 
polarpoo           ` «    .exe 
tpir[w           ` «     families.ex           ` «    exe 
yahtzee        ma.e	łş(đ3® ®T«˙˙˙˙
```

the purpose of these ... ?

```
b˛şB	63dmark06*.exe 
3dmark2001.exe 
3dmark2001se.exe 
3dmark03.exe 
3dmark05.exe 
hl2.exe 
speed2.exe 
wow.exe 
fear.exe 
fearspdemo.exe 
speed.exe 
speeddemo.exe 
fearxp.exe 
coj.exe 
reliccoh.exe 
xr_3da.exe 
wic*.exe 
iw3sp.exe 
iw3mp.exe 
hellgate*.exe 
crysis*.exe 
chess.exe 
freecell.exe 
hearts.exe 
inkball.exe 
mahjong.exe 
minesweeper.exe 
purbleplace.exe 
solitaire.exe 
spidersolitaire.exe 
hl.exe 
supremecommander.exe 
wmplayer.exe 
windvd.exe 
acer arcade deluxe.exe 
hpdvdsmart.exe 
hpitv.exe 
hptv.exe 
hpmediasmartwebcam.exe 
hptouchsmartvideo.exe 
mfpmp.exe 
iexplore.exe 
softdma.exe 
clnetworkplayer.exe 
networkplayer.exe 
nettvviewer.exe 
powerdvd.exe 
powerdvd8.exe 
powerdvd9.exe 
powerdvd10.exe 
powerdvdcinema.exe 
powerdvdcinema9.exe 
powercinemamovie.exe 
touch portal.exe 
tvenhance.exe 
hptouchsmartmusic.exe 
hptouchsmartphoto.exe 
hptouchsmartwebcam.exe 
hpmediasmartphoto.exe 
hpmediasmartvideo.exe 
pdr.exe 
pdr7.exe 
pdr8.exe 
pdr9.exe 
youcam.exe 
dell touchcam.exe 
mediashow_espresso.exe 
mediashow.exe 
producer.exe 
powercinema.exe 
playmovie.exe 
ehshell.exe 
insydeflash.exe 
cakemania.exe 
spinwin.exe 
pokerpop.exe 
slingo.exe 
bejeweled2.exe 
blackhawk2.exe 
blasterball3.exe 
bobthebuilder zoo.exe 
buildalot2.exe 
ci3.exe 
escaperosecliffisland.exe 
faerie solitaire oberon.exe 
insaniquarium.exe 
jewelquest.exe 
jqsolitaire3.exe 
mahjong_artifacts.exe 
monopolypb.exe 
mysterypilosangeles.exe 
peggle.exe 
penguins.exe 
plantsvszombies.exe 
polar.exe 
golf.exe 
polarpool.exe 
scrabble plus.exe 
tpir[windows].exe 
virtual families.exe 
virtualvillagers.exe 
yahtzee.exe 
zuma.exe 
haulin.exe 
buildalot3.exe 
doraadventure.exe 
farmfrenzypizzaparty.exe 
fate.exe 
liong2.exe 
mysterypivegas.exe 
ghscrabble.exe 
wheel of fortune.exe 
worldofgoo.exe 
virtual villagers - the secret city.exe 
vc.exe 
amcap2.exe 
alicegreenfingers.exe 
amazonia.exe 
chickeninvaders2.exe 
dairydash.exe 
dreamdayfirsthome.exe 
farm2.exe 
firstclassflurry.exe 
granny_download.exe 
heroesofhellas.exe 
spell-jam.exe 
airportmania.exe 
galapago.exe 
tumblebees.exe 
qqgame.exe 
smartcenter.exe 
videostage.exe 
winpvt.exe 
hpvideoviewer.exe 
hpphotoviewer.exe 
bato.exe 
dreamsdwell_stories.exe 
mahjongmemoirs.exe 
paradisequest.exe 
yosumin.exe 
alh-wt.exe 
deathonthenile-wt.exe 
bejeweled 2 deluxe-wt.exe 
blackhawk2-wt.exe 
build-a-lot 2-wt.exe 
ci3-wt.exe 
chuzzle deluxe-wt.exe 
diner dash 2 restaurant rescue-wt.exe 
dora-wt.exe 
farm-wt.exe 
fate-wt.exe 
racing-wt.exe 
insaniquarium-wt.exe 
jewelquest-wt.exe 
jewelquestheritage-wt.exe 
jqsolitaire2-wt.exe 
drivegreen1-wt.exe 
mysterypivegas-wt.exe 
penguins-wt.exe 
plants vs. zombies-wt.exe 
polar-wt.exe 
golf-wt.exe 
tpir2010-wt.exe 
torchlight-wt.exe 
virtual villagers - the tree of life-wt.exe 
wheel of fortune-wt.exe 
zuma deluxe-wt.exe 
zumasrevenge-wt.exe

-----------------------

hl2.exe moray.exe   SWTFU2.exe  TDClient.exe    kl2.exe FFXIVWinBenchmark.exe   BEND3DIM.exe    metro2033.exe   POWERPNT.exe    LEGOHarryPotter.exe F1_2010_game*.exe   arma2OA*.exe    rFactor*.exe    arcania.exe CRC2005*.exe    sh5.exe Blur.exe    AlienBreed-Impact.exe   FFViper.exe \SBKX\launcher.exe  UDK.exe WinUAE.exe  SWTFU.exe   mafia2_sc.exe   SamHD_TSE.exe   PCM.exe ScourgeGame.exe lag_win32_public_dev.exe    APB.exe FoxGame.exe Settlers7R.exe  \Live\GameClient.exe    Risen.exe   EFLC.exe    Singularity.exe RTS-*.exe   SR2_pc.exe  Medieval_T?.exe HasteGame*.exe  Napoleon.exe    DeadIslandGame*.exe Demigod.exe OFDR.exe    empires*.exe    Heaven.exe  MassEffect2.exe Conviction*.exe RUSE.exe    AVP3.exe    daorigins.exe   LEGOIndy2.exe   RocketKnight.exe    Bioshock2.exe   dairydash.exe   BFBC*Game.exe   BF1943Game.exe  dirt2*.exe  SamHD.exe   Sanctuary.exe   iw4?p*.exe  Avatar.exe  S8Game-F.exe    rfg*.exe    Borderlands.exe ShippingPC-SkyGame.exe  BattlefieldHeroes.exe   Ceville.exe gpl.exe ShippingPC-BmGame.exe   \ZenoClash\hl2.exe  APGame.exe  GHWT.exe    Gothic III Forsaken Gods.exe    ??5DX9.exe  Saboteur.exe    CrimeCraft.exe  BurningWheels*.exe  Republic Heroes.exe SupremeCommander2.exe   AA3Game.exe StreetFighterIV.exe Guitar Hero Aerosmith.exe   KillingFloor.exe    RiseOfTheArgonauts.exe  DamnGame.exe    DS.exe  kb.exe  SC2*.exe    CoJBiBGame_x86.exe  Overlord*.exe   \Tip\GameClient.exe ghost_w32.exe   Wolverine.exe   bsp.exe Fuel.exe    bionic_commando.exe ElvenLegacy*.exe    grimmgame.exe   flashpoint*.exe Shift.exe   theHunter*.exe  TLR*.exe    Wolf2.exe   TerminatorSalvation.exe prototype?.exe  eXperience112.exe   Battleforge.exe EndWar.exe  SilentHill.exe  cabalmain.exe   Client.exe  WheelmanGame*.exe   CompatAFR-1x1.exe   Unigine.exe wanted.exe  DragonAge.exe   TS3*.exe    DLords.exe  FreeRunning.exe DOW2.exe    godfather2.exe  arma2.exe   Empire.exe  *.scr   EE3.exe MirrorsEdge.exe cstrike.exe Tropics.exe Legendary.exe   fear2*.exe  BurnoutParadise.exe Prince of Persia.exe    Dead Space.exe  biahh.exe   war3.exe    Mercenaries2.exe    Merc2-Demo.exe  left4dead*.exe  Yeti_Final_Win32.exe    FallOut3.exe    CoDWaW*.exe tru.exe FF2client.exe   RCT3.exe    trgame.exe  PT2Start.exe    Transformers*.exe   GTAIV.exe   acad.exe    aJewelQuestSolitaire.exe    SeriousSam.exe  FarCry2*.exe    ProjectG.exe    Jewel Quest Solitaire.exe   Flip Words*.exe ExeFile.exe blacksite.exe   MOHA.exe    TurokGame.exe   crossfire.exe   kaneandlynch.exe    Buildalot2.exe  Legend.exe  thief.exe   GunBound.gme    SEGA Rally*.exe HAWX.exe    SpaceSiege.exe  SporeApp.exe    AgeOfConan.exe  tra.exe Jericho.exe MEM_7.exe   Stranger.exe    DevilMayCry*.exe    MassEffect.exe  GRID.exe    witcher.exe mahjongg_artifacts.exe  Studio.exe  Diner_Dash_Flo_On_The_Go.exe    Big Kahuna Reef.*   Chuzzle.exe Backspin.exe    AcesOfTheGalaxy.exe \half-life 2 Demo\hl2.exe   \portal\hl2.exe \team fortress 2\hl2.exe    \half-life 2 deathmatch\hl2.exe \half-life 2 episode two\hl2.exe    \half-life 2 episode one\hl2.exe    \half-life 2 lostcoast\hl2.exe  \half-life 2\hl2.exe    \counter-strike source\hl2.exe  \day of defeat source\hl2.exe   \half-life deathmatch source\hl2.exe    \half-life source\hl2.exe   R6Vegas2_Game.exe   AssassinsCreed*.exe Validator.exe   GH3.exe xrEngine.exe    FFOW.exe    Settlers6*.exe  MonsterGame.exe nfs.exe BA2.exe DiRT.exe    ForceSingleGPU.exe  TW2008.exe  TW2006.exe  game.exe    SupremeCommander.exe    hl.exe  SpiderSolitaire.exe Solitaire.exe   PurblePlace.exe Minesweeper.exe Mahjong.exe InkBall.exe Hearts.exe  FreeCell.exe    chess.exe   R6Vegas_Game.exe    3dsmax*.exe Crysis*.exe UT3*.exe    Wargame-g4wlive.exe hellgate*.exe   SinEpisodes.exe iw3mp.exe   iw3sp.exe   Matrix.exe  *Stranglehold.exe   Bioshock.exe    wic*.exe    LostPlanet*.exe sims.icd    nhl2007.exe GodFather.exe   pc_matador.exe  AcroRd32.exe    XR_3DA.exe  Scarface.exe    TestDriveUnlimited.exe  mm.exe  Gothic3.exe HitmanBloodMoney.exe    NWN2*.exe   TW2007.exe  ARX.exe SplinterCell4.exe   NFSC_demo.exe   NFSC.exe    RelicCOH.exe    starwars_pc.exe LegoStarWarsII.exe  fifa07*.exe fsx.exe primarysurf.exe CoJ.exe FEARXP.exe  BF2142*.exe JustCause*.exe  nhl06.exe   battleofthegods.exe cccprev.exe RomeTW*.exe H5_Game.exe Condemned.exe   trl.exe Inventor.exe    Dwm.exe legends.exe gt.exe  graw*.exe   sweaw.exe   game.dat    Timeshift*.exe  nbalive06.exe   oblivion.exe    x3*.exe gwdev.exe   pop3.exe    USM.exe BattlefrontII.exe   speedDemo.exe   speed.exe   narnia.exe  white.exe   KingKong*.exe   3DMark06*.exe   RD3.exe Age3.exe    Suffering2*.exe Sam2.exe    KingKongDemo*.exe   BOS.exe CoD2?P_s.exe    Fable.exe   EiB.exe Sims2EP2.exe    DungeonSiege2.exe   fs9.exe AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe FEARspdemo.exe  FEAR.exe    ACTOFWAR*.exe   Ehshell.exe X2-Demo.exe X2.exe  tribesv_?pdemo_en.exe   Swat4SPDemo.exe PandoraMultiPlayerDemo.exe  Sims2EP1.exe    PCMark05.exe    PCMark04.exe    PainGame.exe    Speed2demo.exe  MaxPayne2Demo.exe   FFXiWinBench.exe    FFXiBench.exe   Biademo.exe Tiger 2004.exe  Snowblind-Demo.exe  Snowblind.exe   BreedSPD.exe    Breed.exe   XPANDRALLY.exe  TV_CD_DVD.exe   TRAOD*.exe  Battlefront.exe Sims2.exe   ShadowVault.exe patriots.exe    thrones.exe Pariah.exe  nba2005.exe mohpa.exe   GW.exe  pol.exe Driv3r.exe  DFX.exe Bia.exe TechDemo.exe    aquamark.exe    w40k.exe    pop2.exe    FarCry.exe  WoW.exe EverQuest2.exe  Speed2.exe  Lithtech.exe    Swat4.exe   SwgClient_r.exe SplinterCell3.exe   Painkiller.exe  MaxPayne2.exe   FlatOutdemo.exe CMR5.exe    BfVietnam.exe   LockOn.exe  3DMark05.exe    3DMark03.exe    3DMark2001SE.exe    3DMark2001.exe  BF2.exe Morrowind.exe   TW2005.exe  TW2004.exe  halo.exe    UT2004.exe  UT2003.exe  RD2D.exe    RD2.exe CT3.exe pop.exe RaceDriver.exe  SplinterCell2.exe   SplinterCell.exe
```

server hints ? (dedicated ?)


```
NetNode_GetServersCount ¦z*6   Š      q÷Č7   NetNode_GetServerName   śz*6   ‹      ¶ř?§   NetNode_GetServerMap    šz*6   Š      ż   NetNode_GetServerPing   z*6   Ś      ‚Ľ   NetNode_GetServerID     Žz*6   Š      cˇ   NetNode_SetServerInfo   „z*6   ¨ľX  üőČ¸   NetNode_IsServerPrivate ‚z*6   ‰°
Z  Ü9   Multiplayer_KickPlayer  xy*6   ‰ 8Ą  Xć>Ź   GameMode_GetRoundTimer  vy*6   ‹8¸k  ö3i   GameMode_GetGameMode    ly*6   ‰ ĽX  ćv¦§   GameMode_GetCurrentMap  jy*6   ‰Ř´k  ’•   GameMode_GetRoundLimit  `y*6   Šţk  YBTł   GameMode_GetTimeLimit   ^y*6   ‹      â”€   GameMode_GetLapLimit    Ty*6   ‹      émĹ‚   GameMode_SetGameMode    Ry*6   Ś      ć*D   eGAME_MODE_SURVIVAL     Hy*6   ‰      ĺ&Őn   eGAME_MODE_FREE_FLIGHT  Fy*6   Ž*·X  6**”   eGAME_MODE_ARCADE       <y*6   Š      Z„wd   eSUB_GAME_MODE_CUSTOM   :y*6   Š      IěŤ9   GameMode_SetTimeLimit   0y*6         v¶ęd   GameMode_SetPlayerLimit .y*6   ‰      ŠŇ   GameMode_SetScoreLimit  $y*6   ‰      /„Š4   GameMode_SetRoundLimit  "y*6   ‰      öjf   GameMode_SetPlaneRestr  y*6   ‹¶k  â9   GameMode_SetLapLimit    y*6   ‹      W–f   GameMode_SetPractice    y*6   ‹@ňm  ëî·T   GameMode_SetGameType    
y*6   ‰      ·˛ZO   GameMode_SetStartLevel   y*6   ‹      ¨ű×   GameMode_GetGameType    ţy*6   ‰      ăE0   GameMode_GetPlaneRestr  ôy*6

[U][I]---///--****--///---[/I][/U]

 m_SocketDefaultTimeout  ].m_SharedPath  ].m_PrivatePath     ].m_Username    m_UserProfiles[ ]   m_AuthorizedIPs[    ****    m_ServerPassword    m_RootPath  m_ApplicationPath   
  
Config Status :    SharedPath  PrivatePath UserName    m_SharedPath    m_PrivatePath   m_Name  \*.*    ĐÄ} RFSClient %s    gear    default\    default °ľ} v;¬ v;¬ v;¬ 0Ŕ} pň{ ŕń{ °n| /   /.. \/  true    m_FileSharing   m_ServerPassword    m_RootPath  m_SocketDefaultTimeout  m_UserProfiles  m_AuthorizedIPs []. COPY    MOVE    FILE    DIRECTORY    &  game:   pÄ} 0O° 0O° @} 0O° FileSharing RootPath    ServerPassword  SocketDefaultTimeout    UserProfile AuthorizedIP 

[U][I]---///--****--///---[/I][/U]

 NetNode_IsServerPrivate NetNode_GetLocalClientIndex NetNode_GetSpawnedPlayersCount  NetNode_GetConnectedPlayersCount    NetNode_SetServerPrivate    NetNode_SetServerInfo   NetNode_GetServerCampaign   NetNode_GetServerGameType   NetNode_GetServerID NetNode_GetServerPing   NetNode_GetServerMap    NetNode_GetCurrentServerName    NetNode_GetServerName   NetNode_GetServersCount

[U][I]---///--****--///---[/I][/U]

 totalPublicSlots   totalPublicSlots   uint32      totalPrivateSlots   totalPrivateSlots   uint32      openPublicSlots   openPublicSlots   uint32      openPrivateSlots   openPrivateSlots   uint32      	ownerName   	ownerName   string      notSearchableAttrs   notSearchableAttrs

[U][I]---///--****--///---[/I][/U]

SurvivorServer_OnUnreadyFinished      ›C-   €xSurvivorServer_OnGameDisconnected     C-   €~SurvivorServer_ShowStartingGameText   ŹC-   €          SLSurvivorServer_PlayerList őC-  
[U][I]
---///--****--///---[/I][/U]

========================================================ĽĎë== €=====================================
-- Player/Ranked quick match
-- ======·Ďë== €)==============================================================================JÎë== €4===

qm_mode = eGAME_MODE_TEAM_DEATH_MATCH
qm_mapIndex = 0
qm_totalSlots =]Îëqm €?ndLimit = 50
qm_timeLimit = 60000
qm_planeRestr = -1
----------------------PÎë-- €J
qm_gameType = 0
qm_missiles = 0
qm_cockpit = 0
qm_expertControls = 0
```

Multiplatform


```
PlatformSpecific_StartMenu_OnOpen        •Ó'   Ť      ‰%Î"   PlatformSpecific_StartMenu_OnClose      (•Ó'   ‹      łěv$   PlatformSpecific_GameControls_OnOpen    •Ó'   Ť      'ş>"   PlatformSpecific_GameControls_OnOk      •Ó'   Ž      ĂŮý!   PlatformSpecific_StartPage_OnOpen        •Ó'      €€ @@  €€  AŔ    @€Ŕ €€  AŔ  @ @€ € •Ó'   \   \   \   \   ]   ]   ]   ]   ]   _   _   _   _   b   p•Ó'   Ťč2/'  ĎÖ° "   PlatformSpecific_StartPage_OnStart      x•Ó'   Á_'  ĽÔđl'   PlatformSpecific_StartPage_CanAutostart `•Ó'   ‰      ś>`&   PlatformSpecific_SpecialFeature_OnOpen  h•Ó'   Ź      á)ČÚ    SPecialFeaturesPage_Downloadable        P•Ó'   E   @  Á€  \@€EŔ    Á@  \@ E   Ŕ Á€  \@€ € X•Ó'   ~   ~   ~   ~                              ‚   @•Ó'   ŚE   \€€ Z   @€E@  €  ÁŔ    \@ @ €E  \@€  €     H•Ó'   Ś            ‰   ‰   ‰   ‰   ‰   ‰   ‹   ‹   Ť       °•Ó'   Ž      Ů!
!   PlatformSpecific_InvOnJoinSuccess       ¸•Ó'   Ź      ĹôŔ     PlatformSpecific_InvitationCheck        *•Ó'   ‹      RËâŃ$   PlatformSpecific_RBAcceptInvite_OnRB    ¨•Ó'   Š      ~]Ő%   PlatformSpecific_InvitationTimerStart   •Ó'   Ź      99â    SettingsGeneral_MouseSensitivity ns.lua •Ó'   Ź      °Ąo    StatisticsSurvival_WaitForServer        €•Ó'   ‹      T˝$   ............AssignCtrlMappingsLabels ua •Ó'   ‹č`/'  ňŕ2$   SettingsControls_WindowSaitekAviator    đ•Ó'   ŹŘ“D'  žDŔ%    StatisticsSurvival_BestTimeValue .lua   ř•Ó'   Ź      k‚®    StatisticsSurvival_GameTimeValue st.lua ŕ•Ó'   Ť¨˝`'  ëťúH"   Start_CoopOptionsPage_WaitingState      č•Ó'
```

Singleplayer (spoilers)

```
Pack = "Persistent"

--[[
-- Mission Types, exported from code

MT_SINGLE = 1
MT_TDM = 2
MT_SURVIVAL = 3
MT_ARCADE = 4
MT_FREEFLIGHT = 5

]]--

missions = 
{
	-- mission 1
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname1",
		BriefingId = "missname1brf",
		Directory = "M01_Contact",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m1.bik",
		
		DefaultUnlocked = true,

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/skin3_F-16C_FightingFalcon.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_pm_rl2",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			200, -- easy
			300, -- normal
			400  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIRAGEIVP", "MIG25", "EF111A", "MIG23", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E", 
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "A10", "MIG-29", "F15", "F16CD",  
			"Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "EA6B", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname2", "FF01_Nevada", "SRV_MAP3"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 2
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname2",
		BriefingId = "missname2brf",
		Directory = "M02_Training_Day",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m2.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Eurofighter-2000_Typhoon.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "EF2000",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_mod",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			300, -- easy
			500, -- normal
			600  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname2_5", "FF02_Scotland"
		}
	},	
	
	-- mission 3
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname2_5",
		BriefingId = "missname2_5brf",
		Directory = "M02_5_TBD",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m3.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/models/plane_playable/UAV_US_small.bing",
		ImposedPlane = "UAV2_5",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_empty",
		
		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			300, -- easy
			500, -- normal
			600  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname3"
		}
	},	

	-- mission 4
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname3",
		BriefingId = "missname3brf",
		Directory = "M03_Interception_Course",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m4.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Mig-29_Fulcrum.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "MIG-29",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			4, -- easy
			2, -- normal
			1.35  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			200, -- easy
			400, -- normal
			600  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname4", "FF03_Himalaya"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 5
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname4",
		BriefingId = "missname4brf",
		Directory = "M04_David_and_Goliath",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m5.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/AC-130U_Spooky.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "C130",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_gunship",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			200, -- easy
			400, -- normal
			600  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname5"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 6
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname5",
		BriefingId = "missname5brf",
		Directory = "M05_Oil_Rigs",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m6.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/FA-18E_SuperHornet.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "FA-18E",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_agm_mod",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			6, -- easy
			4, -- normal
			2  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			250, -- easy
			400, -- normal
			600  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F14A", "FA-18E", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "Harrier_GR9", "EA6B"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname6", "FF05_IndianOcean", "ARC_missname1", "ARC_missname2", "ARC_missname3"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 7
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname6",
		BriefingId = "missname6brf",
		Directory = "M06_Thieves_in_the_Night",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m7.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/models/plane_playable/UAV_US_small.bing",
		ImposedPlane = "UAV2_5",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_uav_mark",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			450, -- easy
			600, -- normal
			750  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname7"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 8
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname7",
		BriefingId = "missname7brf",
		Directory = "M07_Seek_and_Destroy",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m8.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/F-35_Lightning_II.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "F35JSF",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_pb",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			5, -- easy
			4, -- normal
			2.5  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			350, -- easy
			500, -- normal
			700  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F14A", "FA-18E", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "Harrier_GR9", "EA6B"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname8", "FF06_MogadishuNight"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 9
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname8",
		BriefingId = "missname8brf",
		Directory = "M08_Fortress",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m9.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/F-15C_Eagle.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "F15",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_mm",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			5, -- easy
			3, -- normal
			2  -- hard
		},		
		
		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			350, -- easy
			500, -- normal
			700  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIRAGEIVP", "F117", "MIG25", "EF111A", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "F14A",	"MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E",
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "SU35", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "SU47", "A10",
			"F15", "F16CD", "Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "EA6B", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname9", "FF07_Yemen"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 10
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname9",
		BriefingId = "missname9brf",
		Directory = "M09_Long_Nights_Journey_into_Day",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m10.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/A-10_Thunderbolt_II.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "A10",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_as",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			7, -- easy
			5, -- normal
			3  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			400, -- easy
			600, -- normal
			750  -- hard
		},

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIRAGEIVP", "F117", "MIG25", "EF111A", "MIG23", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "F14A",	"MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E", 
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "SU27", "SU35", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "SU47", "FA22",
			"A10", "MIG-29", "F15", "F16CD", "Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "EA6B", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname10", "ARC_missname4", "ARC_missname5", "ARC_missname6"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 11
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname10",
		BriefingId = "missname10brf",
		Directory = "M10_Assault",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m11.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/F-16C_FightingFalcon.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_agm_rg",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			8, -- easy
			4, -- normal
			2  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			400, -- easy
			600, -- normal
			750  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIRAGEIVP", "F117", "MIG25", "EF111A", "MIG23", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "F14A",	"MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E", 
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "SU27", "SU35", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "SU47", "FA22",
			"A10", "MIG-29", "F15", "F16CD", "Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "EA6B", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname12"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 12
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname12",
		BriefingId = "missname12brf",
		Directory = "M12_Trans-Siberian",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m12.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Su-34_Fullback.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "SU34",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_rl2",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			5, -- easy
			3, -- normal
			2  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			400, -- easy
			600, -- normal
			800  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIRAGEIVP", "F117", "MIG25", "EF111A", "MIG23", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "F14A",	"MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E", 
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "SU27", "SU35", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "SU47", "FA22",
			"A10", "MIG-29", "F15", "F16CD", "Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "EA6B", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname13", "FF08_Geneva", "SRV_MAP2"
		}
	},

	-- mission 13
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname13",
		BriefingId = "missname13brf",
		Directory = "M13_Scorched_Earth",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m13.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Su-27_Flanker.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "SU27",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_rl2_ecm",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			5, -- easy
			3, -- normal
			2  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			400, -- easy
			600, -- normal
			800  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname14", "FF09_NurekDam", "ARC_missname7", "ARC_missname8", "ARC_missname9"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 14
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname14",
		BriefingId = "missname14brf",
		Directory = "M14_We_are_not_Safe",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m14.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/UAV.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "UAV",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_uav_missile",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			600, -- easy
			800, -- normal
			950  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname15"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 15
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname15",
		BriefingId = "missname15brf",
		Directory = "M15_Traitors_and_Innocents",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m15.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Su-30_MKI_DR.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "SU30_miss15",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_flares",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			2, -- easy
			1.5, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			600, -- easy
			800, -- normal
			950  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"SU30_miss15"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname16"
		}
	},

	-- mission 16
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname16",
		BriefingId = "missname16brf",
		Directory = "M16_Needle_in_a_Haystack",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m16.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Dassault_Rafale_M.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "RAFALEM",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_empty",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			500, -- easy
			700, -- normal
			850  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIG23", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "F14A", "MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E", 
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "SU27", "SU35", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "SU47", "FA22",
			"A10", "MIG-29", "F15", "F16CD", "Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname18", "FF11_CapeTown", "ARC_missname10", "ARC_missname12"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 17
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname18",
		BriefingId = "missname18brf",
		Directory = "M18_Maelstrom",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m17.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Harrier_GR9.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "Harrier_GR9",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_agm",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			8, -- easy
			5, -- normal
			3  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			500, -- easy
			700, -- normal
			850  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F14A", "FA-18E", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "Harrier_GR9", "EA6B"
		},

		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname19", "FF12_Milford"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 18
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname19",
		BriefingId = "missname19brf",
		Directory = "M19_Beach_Assault",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m18.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/Harrier_GR9.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "Harrier_GR9",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_agm",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			6, -- easy
			4, -- normal
			3  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			600, -- easy
			800, -- normal
			950  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F14A", "FA-18E", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "Harrier_GR9", "EA6B"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname20"
		}
	},

	-- mission 19
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname20",
		BriefingId = "missname20brf",
		Directory = "M20_Russian_Standoff",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m19.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/FA-22_Raptor.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "FA22",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_agm_pb",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			6, -- easy
			4, -- normal
			2  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			600, -- easy
			800, -- normal
			950  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIRAGEcÉłŞÚĚ\xá«*‘§IG25", "EF111A", "MIG23", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "F14A",	"MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E", 
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "SU27", "SU35", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "SU47", "FA22",
			"A10", "MIG-29", "F15", "F16CD", "Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "EA6B", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname21", "FF13_Moscow", "SRV_MAP1"
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 20
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "missname21",
		BriefingId = "missname21brf",
		Directory = "M21_Pandora_Boxes",
		Type = MT_SINGLE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m20.bik",

		ImposedSkin = "Data/Models/plane_playable/FA-22_Raptor.xatg",
		ImposedPlane = "FA22",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_pm_mod",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			7.5, -- easy
			5.5, -- normal
			3.5  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			600, -- easy
			800, -- normal
			950  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"MIG23", "MIRAGEF1", "F2", "MIG31", "F14A",	"MIRAGE2000_5", "FA-18E", 
			"SU34", "SAAB-39Gripen", "SU27", "SU35", "MIG142", "SU37", "RAFALEM", "F35JSF", "EF2000", "SU47", "FA22",
			"A10", "MIG-29", "F15", "F16CD", "Harrier_GR9", "SU30", "SU25"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			"missname32", "FF14_White", "ARC_missname13", "ARC_missname14", "ARC_missname16", "ARC_missname17", "ARC_missname18", "ARC_missname19"
		}
	},
	
	-- start multiplayer missions
	-- 
	
	-- mission 1 multiplayer    -- ULC/exclusive map
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "MP06_MogadishuNight",
		BriefingId = "Night_Raid_desc",
		Directory = "MP06_MogadishuNight",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",
		
		ULCUnlockable = true,

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 2 multiplayer
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "MP03_Himalaya",
		BriefingId = "Open_Range_desc",
		Directory = "MP03_Himalaya",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},	
	
	-- mission 3 multiplayer
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "MP07_Yemen",
		BriefingId = "Air_Superiority_desc",
		Directory = "MP07_Yemen",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
–
 ś:Â\ xá«*‘§000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 4 multiplayer
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "MP05_IndianOcean",
		BriefingId = "Oil_City_desc",
		Directory = "MP05_IndianOcean",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 5 multiplayer
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "MP09_NurekDam",
		BriefingId = "Brawlers_desc",
		Directory = "MP09_NurekDam",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 6 multiplayer
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "MP15_Tokyo",
		BriefingId = "Tokyo_desc",
		Directory = "MP15_Tokyo",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 7 multiplayer   -- Uplay map
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "MP14_White",
		BriefingId = "Ballistic _Match_desc",
		Directory = "MP14_White",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",
		
		UplayUnlockable = true,

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 8 multiplayer  -- DLC placeholder, content not decided yet
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "TDM_DLC_01",
		BriefingId = "SearchAndDestroy_desc",
		Directory = "MP09_NurekDam_DLC_2",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",
		
		HasGameData = false,
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 9 multiplayer  -- DLC placeholder, content not decided yet
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "TDM_DLC_02",
		BriefingId = "HighAltitudeWarfare_desc",
		Directory = "MP09_NurekDam",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",
		
		HasGameData = false,

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 10 multiplayer  -- DLC placeholder, content not decided yet
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "TDM_DLC_03",
		BriefingId = "TriggerHappy_desc",
		Directory = "MP09_NurekDam",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",
		
		HasGameData = false,

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},	
	
	-- start free flight missions
	-- 
	
	-- mission 0 (ALWAYS) free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF15_Tokyo",
		BriefingId = "FF15_Tokyobrf",
		Directory = "FF15_Tokyo",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\Tokyo.bik",
		
		DefaultUnlocked = true,

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}
	},	
	
	-- mission 1 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF01_Nevada",
		BriefingId = "FF01_Nevadabrf",
		Directory = "FF01_Nevada",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m1.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},	
	
	-- mission 2 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF02_Scotland",
		BriefingId = "FF02_Scotlandbrf",
		Directory = "FF02_Scotland",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m2.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 3 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF03_Himalaya",
		BriefingId = "FF03_Himalayabrf",
		Directory = "FF03_Himalaya",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m4.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},	
	
	-- mission 5 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF05_IndianOcean",
		BriefingId = "FF05_IndianOceanbrf",
		Directory = "FF05_IndianOcean",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m6.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},	
	
	-- mission 6 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF06_MogadishuNight",
		BriefingId = "FF06_MogadishuNightbrf",
		Directory = "FF06_MogadishuNight",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m8.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},

	-- mission 7 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF07_Yemen",
		BriefingId = "FF07_Yemenbrf",
		Directory = "FF07_Yemen",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m9.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 8 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF08_Geneva",
		BriefingId = "FF08_Genevabrf",
		Directory = "FF08_Geneva",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m12.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 9 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF09_NurekDam",
		BriefingId = "FF09_NurekDambrf",
		Directory = "FF09_NurekDam",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m13.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},

	
	-- mission 11 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF11_CapeTown",
		BriefingId = "FF11_CapeTownbrf",
		Directory = "FF11_CapeTown",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m16.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},	
	
	-- mission 12 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF12_Milford",
		BriefingId = "FF12_Milfordbrf",
		Directory = "FF12_Milford",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m18.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},	
	
	-- mission 13 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF13_Moscow",
		BriefingId = "FF13_Moscowbrf",
		Directory = "FF13_Moscow",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m19.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},		
	
	-- mission 14 free flight
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "FF14_White",
		BriefingId = "FF14_Whitebrf",
		Directory = "FF14_White",
		Type = MT_FREEFLIGHT,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m20.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
		

	-- mission 1 survival
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "SRV_MAP3",
		BriefingId = "srvMissBrf03",
		Directory = "SRV_MAP3",
		Type = MT_SURVIVAL,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m1.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			10, -- easy
			10, -- normal
			10  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			10, -- easy
			20, -- normal
			30  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}
	},		

	-- mission 2 survival
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "SRV_MAP2",
		BriefingId = "srvMissBrf02",
		Directory = "SRV_MAP2",
		Type = MT_SURVIVAL,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m12.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			10, -- easy
			10, -- normal
			10  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			10, -- easy
			20, -- normal
			30  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}
	},		


	-- mission 3 survival
	-- 	
	{
		NameId = "SRV_MAP1",
		BriefingId = "srvMissBrf01",
		Directory = "SRV_MAP1",
		Type = MT_SURVIVAL,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m19.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			10, -- easy
			10, -- normal
			10  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			10, -- easy
			20, -- normal
			30  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}
	},	


	-- mission 1 ARCADE
	--
	{
		NameId = "ARC_missname1",
		BriefingId = "ARC_missbrf1",
		Directory = "M03_Interception_Course",
		Type = MT_ARCADE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m4.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "MIG-29",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_as",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			250, -- easy
			250, -- normal
			250  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			""
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 2 ARCADE
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "ARC_missname2",
		BriefingId = "ARC_missbrf2",
		Directory = "M02_Training_Day",
		Type = MT_ARCADE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m2.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "EF2000",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_hsm_mod",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			350, -- easy
			350, -- normal
			350  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			""
		}
	},

	-- mission 3 ARCADE
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "ARC_missname3",
		BriefingId = "ARC_missbrf3",
		Directory = "M05_Oil_Rigs",
		Type = MT_ARCADE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m6.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "FA-18E",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_ffb",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			3.4, -- easy
			3.4, -- normal
			3.4  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			550, -- easy
			550, -- normal
			550  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			""
		}
	},	
	
	-- mission 4 ARCADE
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "ARC_missname4",
		BriefingId = "ARC_missbrf4",
		Directory = "M01_Contact",
		Type = MT_ARCADE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m1.bik",


		ImposedPlane = "A10",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_empty",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			3, -- easy
			3, -- normal
			3  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			300, -- easy
			300, -- normal
			300  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			""
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 5 ARCADE
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "ARC_missname5",
		BriefingId = "ARC_missbrf5",
		Directory = "M04_David_and_Goliath",
		Type = MT_ARCADE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m5.bik",

		ImposedPlane = "C130",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_gunship3",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},

		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			150, -- easy
			250, -- normal
			350  -- hard
		},
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		},
		
		UnlockMissions = 
		{
			""
		}
	},
	
	-- mission 6 ARCADE
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "ARC_missname6",
		BriefingId = "ARC_missbrf6",
		Directory = "M08_Fortress",
		Type = MT_ARCADE,
		MissionSelectMovie = "Data\\Movies\\m9.bik",
		
		ImposedPlane = "SU25",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_gp4",

		DifficultyLevelAmmoMultiplier = 
		{
			1, -- easy
			1, -- normal
			1  -- hard
		},		
		
		DifficultyLevelXPGain =
		{
			550, -- easy
			550, -- normal
			550  -- haÇĎłňĚ\
```

COOP multiplayer/singeplayer

```
M u l t i p l N
‡-e  €>C o o p   G a m e   # J
‡-   €Ba r t   M u l t i p l v
‡-e  €FC o o p   G a m e   S r
‡-t  €J  t a r g e t   C y c ~
‡-   €Na p o n s   D e f a u z
‡-   €RR E C T X   1 0   D I f
‡-C  €V  1 1   D I R E C T X b
‡-0  €Z  E n v i r o n m e n n
‡-E  €^  F i r e   W e a p o j
‡-b  €bH o l d   -   W e a p 
‡-   €fm e r a   F u l l   s 
‡-e  €j  u b i . c o m   a c 
‡-u  €n  n a m e   G a m m a 
‡-i  €r  H o l d   f o r   m 
‡-s  €vc a m e r a   H o l d 
‡-o  €zo c k   c a m e r a   
‡-   €~e m y   U p   b u t t 

‡-   €‚D o w n   b u t t o n 6
‡-r  €†  S w i t c h   w e a 2
‡-n  €Šr # L e f t   b u t t >
‡-   €ŽW i n g m a n   A T K :
‡-r  €’i g h t   b u t t o n &
‡-   €–n g m a n   D E F   D "
‡-y  €š  w a n t   t o   k e .
‡-   €že   c h a n g e s ?   *
‡-n  €˘e f t   h a n d e d   Ö‡-f  €¦l t   L o a d i n g   Ň‡-n  €Şn t .   P l e a s e   Ţ‡-n  €®  t u r n   o f f   y Ú‡-r  €˛o n s o l e .   L o w Ć‡-e  €¶u m   O n l i n e   M Â‡-t  €şl a y e r : # b r # s Î‡-r  €ľo a r d   +   o p t i Ę‡-s  €Ân l i n e   P a r t i ö‡-e  €Ćd e n s i t y   P a u ň‡-   €Ęa n e   C o n t r o l ţ‡-r  €Îr e s s   -   F l a r ú‡-   €Ňa n e   d e t a i l s ć‡-o  €Öp r o c e s s i n g   â‡-i  €Úg a m e   Q u i t   A î‡-   €Ţu   s u r e   y o u   ę‡-n  €ât o   q u i t ?   R e –‡-e  €ć  r a t e   V i d e o ’‡-e  €ęi n g s   h a s   b e ž‡-   €îa n g e d .   R e v e š‡-i  €ň  i n   s e c o n d s †‡-R  €öh t   h a n d e d   d ‚‡-a  €út   R o l l   l e f t Ž‡-o  €ţ  r i g h t   S a v i Š‡-   €n t e n t .   P l e a ¶‡-   €n ' t   t u r n   o f ˛‡-y  €
r   c o n s o l e .   ľ‡-r  €n   r e s o l u t i o ş‡-S  €d   m e s s a g e s   ¦‡-a  €w s   S i g n e d   I ˘‡-T  €M u l t i p l a y e r ®‡-u  €i p l a y e r   a v a Ş‡-a  €"e .   S o f t   p a r V‡-c  €&s   S T A N D A R D   R‡-e  €*  E N T E R   t o   b ^‡-i  €.©   2 0 1 0   U b i s Z‡-t  €2n t e r t a i n m e n F‡-   €6l   R i g h t s   R e B‡-r  €:d .   H . A . W . X . N‡-t  €>  S o l d i e r   I c J‡-,  €Bb i s o f t     a n d v‡-h  €FU b i s o f t   l o g r‡-a  €J  t r a d e m a r k s ~‡-f  €Nb i s o f t   E n t e z‡-a  €Rm e n t   i n   t h e f‡-S  €Vn d / o r   o t h e r b‡-o  €Zt r i e s .   S u n   n‡-a  €^s   S w i t c h   T a j‡-e  €bH o l d   -   E n e m ‡-C  €fe r a   L A N   T A C ‡-P  €ja d a r   T e a m   D ‡-t  €na t c h :   v a l i d ‡-e  €ru p p o r t   T e a m ‡-e  €vh m a t c h :   a t t ‡-k  €zy   t a r g e t   T e ‡-   €~a t h m a t c h :   d 
‡-e  €‚  m e   T e r r a i n 6‡-e  €†e l l a t i o n   T e 2‡-u  €Š  q u a l i t y   C r >‡-t  €Žo r   J o i n   g a m :‡-   €’  M u l t i p l a y e &‡-   €–  a l l   p l a y e r "‡-t  €šf r i e n d l y   p l .‡-e  €ž  T o   t h e   M u l *‡-p  €˘y e r   D a s h b o a Ös‡-.  €¦i d e o   c a r d   V Ňs‡-w  €Şi s t a n c e   V o i Ţs‡-   €®m m a n d   O N / O F Ús‡-V  €˛n c   W i n g m a n   Ćs‡-t  €¶k   W i n g m a n   d Âs‡-e  €ş  X b o x   3 6 0   C Îs‡-t  €ľl l e r   M u l t i p Ęs‡-y  €Â  a v a i l a b l e . ös‡-n  €Ćn e   M u l t i p l a ňs‡-r  €Ęu l t i p l a y e r   ţs‡-#  €Îu l t i p l a y e r   ús‡-o  €ŇO p t i o n s   # Y # ćs‡-u  €Öi p l a y e r   C o o âs‡-S  €Úv e r   O p t i o n s îs‡-r  €Ţi l e s   P R O F I L ęs‡-   €âe a t e   n e w   p r –s‡-i  €ć  # A #   A p p l y   ’s‡-#  €ęe l e t e   E n t e r žs‡-r  €îi l e   N a m e   D e šs‡-t  €ňt h i s   p r o f i l †s‡-   €öu   c a n n o t   c o ‚s‡-i  €úe   p l a y i n g   b Žs‡-a  €ţe   y o u   ( o r   s Šs‡-e  €e   u s i n g   y o u ¶s‡-U  €. c o m   a c c o u n ˛s‡-   €
  p l a y i n g   o n ľs‡-n  €h e r   c o m p u t e şs‡-   €M e n u #   T e s t   ¦s‡-r  €r m a n c e   # X M e ˘s‡-#  €e c o m m e n d e d   ®s‡-p  €  O f   F i e l d   # Şs‡-   €"e a t e   # B M e n u Vs‡-C  €&c e l   +   T e s t   Rs‡-s  €*t s   M a x i m u m   ^s‡-S  €.A v e r a g e   F P S Zs‡-F  €2  # A M e n u #   C o Fs‡-i  €6e   . . .   # A #   D Bs‡-e  €:  P r e s s   E n t e Ns‡-t  €>B e g i n   C a m p a Js‡-n  €Br o g r e s s :   Y o vs‡-n  €Fd   t o   c r e a t e rs‡-   €Jo f i l e   t o   p l ~s‡-   €Ne   g a m e .   A r e zs‡-o  €Rs u r e ?   C u s t o fs‡-I  €Vu t   d e v i c e   L bs‡-o  €Z  # A M e n u #   A c ns‡-p  €^/   R e j e c t   # Y js‡-n  €b  A d d   f r i e n d s‡-L  €f  I n v i t e   t o   s‡-m  €j# R B #   R e m o v e s‡-r  €n  l i s t   # R B #   s‡-n  €rl   r e q u e s t   P s‡-y  €v  n a m e   S t a t u s‡-O  €zi n e   O f f l i n e s‡-e  €~i n g   f r i e n d s 
s‡-p  €‚e q u e s t   A w a i 6s‡-n  €†c o n f i r m a t i o 2s‡-A  €Šu n k n o w n   e r r >s‡-   €Žc u r r e d .   P l e :s‡-e  €’r y   a g a i n   l a &s‡-r  €–E n t e r   p l a y e "s‡-n  €še   Y o u r   r e q u .s‡-t  €ža s   b e e n   s e n *s‡-t  €˘% 1   Y o u   h a v e Ör‡-e  €¦h e d   t h e   m a x Ňr‡-u  €Şf r i e n d s   l i m Ţr‡-.  €®h e   p l a y e r   y Úr‡-   €˛e   t r y i n g   t o Ćr‡-d  €¶h a s   r e a c h e d Âr‡-h  €şm a x i m u m   f r i Îr‡-d  €ľl i m i t .   T h e   Ęr‡-e  €Ân a m e   y o u   e n ör‡-r  €Ć  c o u l d   n o t   ňr‡-   €Ęu n d .   Y o u   c a ţr‡-o  €Îa d d   t h e   u s e úr‡-b  €Ňa u s e   i t  s   c ćr‡-r  €Öt l y   o n   t h e   âr‡-n  €Úe   l i s t .   C a n îr‡-t  €Ţd d   y o u r s e l f ęr‡-s  €â  f r i e n d .   A r –r‡-y  €ć  s u r e   y o u   w ’r‡-t  €ęo   r e m o v e   % 1 žr‡-r  €î  y o u r   f r i e n šr‡-   €ňs t ?   % 1   h a s   †r‡-e  €ör e m o v e d   f r o ‚r‡-y  €úr   f r i e n d s   l Žr‡-t  €ţD o   y o u   w a n t Šr‡-o  €e   f r i e n d s   w ¶r‡-h  €1 ?   Y o u   a r e   ˛r‡-w  €
r i e n d   w i t h   ľr‡-.  €o u   d e c l i n e d şr‡-1  €  f r i e n d s h i p ¦r‡-e  €e s t .   A r e   y o ˘r‡-s  €e   y o u   w a n t   ®r‡-   €n c e l   t h e   f r Şr‡-n  €"h i p   r e q u e s t Vr‡-Y  €&r   f r i e n d s h i Rr‡-r  €*u e s t   t o   % 1   ^r‡-s  €.e e n   c a n c e l l Zr‡-.  €2h e   c u r r e n t   Fr‡-n  €6o l s   s e t t i n g Br‡-w  €:l   b e   r e s e t   Nr‡-   €>e   d e f a u l t   v Jr‡-u  €B.   D o   y o u   w a vr‡-   €F  c o n t i n u e ?   rr‡-f  €Je n d s h i p   r e q ~r‡-s  €Nh a s   a l r e a d y zr‡-e  €R  s e n t   t o   % 1 fr‡-Y  €V  a r e   a l r e a d br‡-f  €Ze n d   w i t h   % 1 nr‡-Y  €^  s u c c e s s f u l jr‡-   €bv i t e d   % 1   t o r‡-l  €f  T o m   C l a n c y r‡-   €jA . W . X . 2 .   % 1 r‡-a  €na l r e a d y   b e e r‡-i  €ri t e d   o r   j o i r‡-d  €vo u r   g a m e .   C r‡-t  €zl   O p t i o n s   C r‡-o  €~  t h e   m e a s u r 
r‡-e  €‚  s y s t e m   a n d 6r‡-c  €†v a t e   o r   d e a 2r‡-i  €Št e   t h e   H U D . >r‡-d  €Žs t   v i d e o   s e :r‡-i  €’s .   # A #   O K   D &r‡-y  €–  w a n t   t o   s a "r‡-   €še   c h a n g e s ?   .r‡-e  €žu r r e n t   c o n t *r‡-l  €˘s e t t i n g s   w i Öq‡-   €¦  r e s e t   t o   t Ňq‡-   €Şf a u l t   v a l u e Ţq‡-   €®  y o u   w a n t   t Úq‡-c  €˛t i n u e ?   # A #   Ćq‡-   €¶a n d a r d   O p t i Âq‡-s  €şY M e n u #   F o l l Îq‡-   €ľn k   P l a y e r   n Ęq‡-e  €Â1   w a n t s   t o   öq‡-a  €Ćb r # Y o u   c a n   ňq‡-n  €Ęt h i s   i n v i t a ţq‡-o  €Îb r # i n   y o u r   úq‡-m  €ŇL i s t   I n v i t a ćq‡-o  €Ö( % 1 )   T h e r e   âq‡-   €Úp r o b l e m   w i t îq‡-t  €Ţ  o n l i n e   c o n ęq‡-c  €âo n ,   p l e a s e   –q‡-y  €ćg a i n   l a t e r . ’q‡-u  €ęt h e   B e n c h m a žq‡-   €în   a   g r a p h i c šq‡-   €ňs t   t o   d e t e c †q‡-t  €ö  F P S   v a l u e s ‚q‡-t  €úh e   c u r r e n t   Žq‡-t  €ţn g s   a n d   c o n Šq‡-g  €a t i o n .   C r e a ¶q‡-   €n c e l   % 1   w a n ˛q‡-   €
  b e   y o u r   f r ľq‡-n  €# b r # Y o u   c a n şq‡-i  €  t h i s   r e q u e ¦q‡-#  €# i n   y o u r   F r ˘q‡-n  €  L i s t .           ®q‡-u  €a n n o t   c o n t i Şq‡-e  €"l a y i n g   b e c a Vq‡-e  €&o u   o r   s o m e o Rq‡-   €*i n g   y o u r   u b ^q‡-c  €.  a c c o u n t   i s Zq‡-l  €2i n g   o n   a n o t Fq‡-r  €6o m p u t e r .   S w Bq‡-c  €:S u p p o r t   M i s Nq‡-l  €>C a m e r a   A s s i Jq‡-a  €Be   O n / O f f   P i vq‡-h  €Fo w n   B r a k e   / rq‡-x  €Js s i s t a n c e   O ~q‡-O  €N  C a m e r a   B a c zq‡-a  €R  C h a n g e   c a m fq‡-a  €Vo d e   C a m e r a   bq‡-r  €Zr d   C a m e r a   L nq‡-t  €^a m e r a   R i g h t jq‡-n  €br a c t i o n   F i r q‡-C  €fn o n   F l a r e s   q‡-t  €j  U p   F i r e   W e q‡-o  €n/   M i s s i l e   c q‡-e  €r  R o l l   l e f t   q‡-l  €vR i g h t   Y a w   l q‡-t  €za w   r i g h t   N e q‡-   €~p p o r t   P r e v i 
q‡-s  €‚u p p o r t   T h r u 6q‡-   €†2 x   A s s i s t a n 2q‡-   €Š/ O f f   B r a k e   >q‡-r  €Žt   N e x t   W e a p :q‡-   €’e v i o u s   W e a p &q‡-   €–u s e   M e n u   /   "q‡-o  €šb o a r d   +   O p t .q‡-n  €žS e l e c t   S u p p *q‡-t  €˘e l e c t   W e a p o Öp‡-M  €¦s a g e   t o   A l l Ňp‡-e  €Şa g e   t o   F r i e Ţp‡-s  €®w i t c h   T a r g e Úp‡-T  €˛t i c a l   V i e w   Ćp‡-i  €¶  O n / O f f   # Y M Âp‡-u  €şC l e a r   K e y   B Îp‡-k  €ľT h r u s t   E n t e Ęp‡-R  €Âe e m   C o d e   # A öp‡-n  €Ć  A c c e p t   # A M ňp‡-u  €ĘC h a n g e   K e y   ţp‡-y  €Îa r d   a n d   M o u úp‡-   €Ň.   A t t e m p t i n ćp‡-t  €Ör e s t o r e   n e t âp‡-r  €Úc o n n e c t i o n . îp‡-h  €Ţg a m e   w i l l   r ęp‡-u  €â  o n c e   t h e   c –p‡-n  €ćt i o n   h a s   b e ’p‡-   €ę- e s t a b l i s h e žp‡-   €îe a s e   w a i t   o šp‡-p  €ňs s   " Q u i t   s e †p‡-i  €ö"   t o   r e t u r n ‚p‡-o  €úh e   m a i n   m e n Žp‡-   €ţM e n u #   D e f a u Šp‡-   €M e n u #   I n v i t ¶p‡-f  €e n d   # X M e n u # ˛p‡-e  €
e s h   # X M e n u # ľp‡-i  €  G a m e r   C a r d şp‡-X  €n u #   V i e w   V e ¦p‡-u  €m a p p i n g s   # Y ˘p‡-n  €  C o m m a n d s   I ®p‡-u  €d e v i c e   L a y o Şp‡-   €"s t o m   D I S P L A Vp‡-S  €&T I N G S   # Y M e n Rp‡-   €*d   f r i e n d   P l ^p‡-e  €.n a m e   S t a t u s Zp‡-h  €2c u r r e n t   c o n Fp‡-o  €6  s e t t i n g s   w Bp‡-l  €:e   r e s e t   t o   Np‡-e  €>e f a u l t   v a l u Jp‡-.  €Bo   y o u   w a n t   vp‡-   €Fn t i n u e ?   E n t rp‡-   €Ja y e r   n a m e   G ~p‡-E  €NL   M O V E M E N T   zp‡-A  €RN   P r i m a r y   A fp‡-e  €Va t i v e   C o n t r bp‡-   €Zt i o n s   C h o o s np‡-t  €^  m e a s u r e m e n jp‡-s  €bt e m   a n d   a c t p‡-a  €f  o r   d e a c t i v p‡-e  €jh e   H U D .   A d j p‡-t  €ni d e o   s e t t i n p‡-   €rN T R O L   O P T I O p‡-   €vn t r o l l e r   d e p‡-   €zn e   M o u s e   s e p‡-i  €~v i t y   A d j u s t 
p‡-h  €‚c o n t r o l l e r   6p‡-a  €†z o n e .   A d j u s 2p‡-t  €Š  m o u s e   s e n s >p‡-i  €Žt y .   Z o o m   I n :p‡-o  €’  O u t   E x i t   I &p‡-e  €–c t i o n   I n t e r "p‡-t  €šn   /   S w i t c h   .p‡-a  €žr   D o   y o u   w a *p‡-   €˘  s a v e   t h e   c Öw‡-n  €¦s ?   M a n a g e   p Ňw‡-f  €Şe s   R e t u r n   t Ţw‡-W  €®d o w s   G P U   C P Úw‡-D  €˛y o u   w a n t   t o Ćw‡-a  €¶  t h e   c h a n g e Âw‡-   €şe m y   /   O b j e c Îw‡-v  €ľC a m e r a   T u n i Ęw‡-   €Âf t   /   S u p p o r öw‡-n  €Ćt   T u n i n g   r i ňw‡-t  €Ę  S u p p o r t   p r ţw‡-i  €Îs   U n a s s i g n e úw‡-L  €Ňi t e c h   G 9 4 0   ćw‡-i  €Öt   S y s t e m   Q u âw‡-   €Ús s i o n   O K   C a îw‡-e  €ŢY e s   N o   Y e s   ęw‡-   €â    T e s t   t h e   –w‡-e  €ć  o f   y o u r   c o ’w‡-u  €ęr   h a r d w a r e , žw‡-h  €î  c o m p a r e   t h šw‡-r  €ňu l t   t o   o t h e †w‡-s  €öt i n g s .   T E S T ‚w‡-E  €úO R M A N C E   M o v Žw‡-&  €ţT C H U P &   t o   c Šw‡-m  €  o r   & P I T C H D ¶w‡-   €  d i v e .   M o v e ˛w‡-P  €
C H U P &   t o   c l ľw‡-b  €o r   & P I T C H D N şw‡-t  €d i v e .   M o v e   ¦w‡-O  €L E F T &   o r   & R ˘w‡-L  €G H T &   t o   r o l ®w‡-t  €  p l a n e .   U s e Şw‡-C  €"F W D &   & C A M B C Vw‡-   €&A M L E F T &   & C A Rw‡-I  €*T &   t o   r o t a t ^w‡-t  €.  c a m e r a   v i e Zw‡-a  €2u n d   t h e   p l a Fw‡-.  €6r e s s   & A S S I S Bw‡-&  €:r   & A S S I S T 2 & Nw‡-o  €>w i t c h   b e t w e Jw‡-   €Bs i s t a n c e   O N vw‡-n  €FO F F   L o a d i n g rw‡-a  €J  . . .           1   ~w‡-3  €N  5   5   m i n   6   zw‡-8  €R0   1 0   m i n   1 5 fw‡-i  €V2 5   5 0   1 0 0   # bw‡-e  €Z#   C O N T I N U E   nw‡-M  €^u #   A p p l y   # A jw‡-n  €b  C o n t i n u e   # w‡-e  €f#   C r e a t e   # A w‡-n  €j  J o i n   # A M e n w‡-   €n  # A M e n u #   P u w‡-h  €re   # A M e n u #   R w‡-d  €v# A M e n u #   S e a w‡-h  €zA M e n u #   S w i t w‡-   €~M e n u #   S t a r t 
w‡-i  €‚i o n   # A M e n u # 6w‡-t  €†t   m i s s i o n   # 2w‡-e  €Š#   U n r e a d y   # >w‡-e  €Ž#   V i e w   g a m e :w‡-c  €’d   # A M e n u #   Y &w‡-   €–o u t   A B O U T   A "w‡-   €šp e r i o r i t y   A .w‡-   €žy   A u t o   b a l a *w‡-e  €˘e a m s   h a v e   b Öv‡-n  €¦u t o   b a l a n c e Ňv‡-   €Şt o   r e a d y   i n Ţv‡-   €®M e n u #   C a n c e Úv‡-#  €˛e n u #   N o   # B M Ćv‡-u  €¶Q u i t   B # b r # L Âv‡-r  €ş# b r # E   H i n t s Îv‡-   €ľp s   b y   c a t e g Ęv‡-y  €Âi n t s   &   t i p s öv‡-y  €Ći s s i o n   C a l l ňv‡-g  €Ę  C A M P A I G N   P ţv‡-y  €Îs   C L I E N T   L O úv‡-Y  €ŇL I E N T   L O B B Y ćv‡-c  €Öp a i g n   l o b b y âv‡-l  €Úy s   O N   . k i c k îv‡-o  €Ţw i l l   q u i t   t ęv‡-   €âr r e n t   s e s s i –v‡-.  €ćo   y o u   w a n t   ’v‡-   €ęn t i n u e ?   A l l žv‡-t  €îr   p l a y e r s   w šv‡-l  €ňe   k i c k e d .   A †v‡-   €öu   s u r e   y o u   ‚v‡-n  €út o   q u i t ?   . q Žv‡-t  €˙˙c o n f i r m   a c t i o n   ŞÇ»e;ęHŔç`1'   ŔĐŕđf+-n  PÄĄĐŞ®n   C o n t i n u e   C c+-p  «®@ţČť0XĹĄ`ĆĄ°ĹĄR e f r h+-h  *ž0čţËĄL   T Y P E   C o - u+-   ŕ9Gp   C a m p a i g n   C O O r+-G  09G9G:G€8G  S i n g l e   +-s  ÇĄpČĄC u s t o m   M a t c h „+-U  ĚĄ@ÍĄM A T C H   C V - 3 2   +-u  ¨¦  R e a l i s t i c   L E V Ž+-   h	¦  L e v e l   % 1   O P E R ‹+-I  ĐBG" % 1 "   C O M P L E T E D +-%  HĂĄa p   -   < c o l o r = F F ť+-0  ř¦> U N L O C K E D < / c o l
```

Airplanes (probably not all):


```
?CockpitCamera                                ˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙                                "   MIRAGEIVP     C130     SU25     F117     MIG25     EF111A     MIG23     MIRAGEF1     F2     MIG31     F14A     MIRAGE2000_5     FA-18E     SU34     SAAB-39Gripen     SU27     SU35     MIG142     SU37     RAFALEM     F35JSF     EF2000     SU47     FA22     A10     MIG-29     F15     F16CD     Harrier_GR9     SU30     SU30_miss15     EA6B     UAV     UAV2_5                @   missname1                    ˙˙˙˙missname2                     ˙˙˙˙missname2_5                     ˙˙˙˙missname3                     ˙˙˙˙missname4                     ˙˙˙˙missname5                     ˙˙˙˙missname6                     ˙˙˙˙missname7                     ˙˙˙˙missname8                     ˙˙˙˙missname9                     ˙˙˙˙missname10                     ˙˙˙˙missname12                     ˙˙˙˙missname13                     ˙˙˙˙missname14                     ˙˙˙˙missname15                     ˙˙˙˙missname16                     ˙˙˙˙missname18                     ˙˙˙˙missname19                     ˙˙˙˙missname20                     ˙˙˙˙missname21                     ˙˙˙˙MP06_MogadishuNight                     ˙˙˙˙MP03_Himalaya                    ˙˙˙˙MP07_Yemen                    ˙˙˙˙MP05_IndianOcean                    ˙˙˙˙MP09_NurekDam                    ˙˙˙˙MP15_Tokyo                    ˙˙˙˙MP14_White                     ˙˙˙˙TDM_DLC_01                     ˙˙˙˙TDM_DLC_02                     ˙˙˙˙TDM_DLC_03                     ˙˙˙˙FF15_Tokyo                    ˙˙˙˙FF01_Nevada                     ˙˙˙˙FF02_Scotland                     ˙˙˙˙FF03_Himalaya                     ˙˙˙˙FF05_IndianOcean                     ˙˙˙˙FF06_MogadishuNight                     ˙˙˙˙FF07_Yemen                     ˙˙˙˙FF08_Geneva                     ˙˙˙˙FF09_NurekDam                     ˙˙˙˙FF11_CapeTown                     ˙˙˙˙FF12_Milford                     ˙˙˙˙FF13_Moscow                     ˙˙˙˙FF14_White                     ˙˙˙˙SRV_MAP3                     ˙˙˙˙SRV_MAP2                     ˙˙˙˙SRV_MAP1                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname1                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname2                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname3                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname4                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname5                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname6                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname7                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname8                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname9                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname10                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname12                     &729;˙˙˙ARC_missname13                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname14                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname16                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname17                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname18                     ˙˙˙˙ARC_missname19                     ˙˙˙˙benchmark                     ˙˙˙˙"   MIRAGEIVP                            wp_rl2_ffb_cb             ˙˙˙˙C130                            wp_gunship             ˙˙˙˙SU25                            wp_gp2_hsm             ˙˙˙˙F117                            wp_jsm_pb             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙MIG25                           wp_hsm_asx2            ˙˙˙˙EF111A                            wp_hsm_ffb_ecm             ˙˙˙˙MIG23                           wp_hsm_rl2            ˙˙˙˙MIRAGEF1                            wp_hsm_ffb_mod             ˙˙˙˙F2                            wp_jsm_pm             ˙˙˙˙MIG31                            wp_hsm_pm             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙F14A                            wp_mm_pb             ˙˙˙˙MIRAGE2000_5                            wp_jsm_cb             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙FA-18E                            wp_hsm_agm_mod             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙SU34                            wp_hsm_rl2             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙SAAB-39Gripen                            wp_hsm_mm_mod             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙SU27                            wp_hsm_rl2             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙SU35                            wp_hsm_pb             ˙˙˙˙MIG142                            wp_jsm_agm             ˙˙˙˙SU37                            wp_hsm_rg             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙RAFALEM                            wp_hsm_agm             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙F35JSF                            wp_jsm_pb             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙EF2000                            wp_jsm_agmx4             ˙˙˙˙SU47                            wp_hsm_mm_mod             ˙˙˙˙FA22                            wp_hsm_agm_pb             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙A10                            wp_rl2_pm             ˙˙˙˙MIG-29                            wp_hsm             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙F15                            wp_hsm_mm             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙F16CD                            wp_hsm_ffb             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙Harrier_GR9                            wp_hsm_agm             ˙˙˙˙            ˙˙˙˙SU30                            wp_jsm_cbx4             ˙˙˙˙SU30_miss15                            wp_mm_pb_rg             ˙˙˙˙EA6B                            wp_rl2_agm_ecm             ˙˙˙˙UAV                            wp_rl2_pm             ˙˙˙˙UAV2_5                            wp_rl2_pm             ˙˙˙˙MIG-29  hsm    hsm    fl    fl                                                s t e w o x                       0é(ń ô$rw  Á   %rwúZ_w  Á
```

DLC (already on-disc?)


```
Data/Menus2/DLC/planes.lua  

  MenuPack_%s GamePack_%s UnloadDLCPlane  UnloadDLCWeaponPack     StartSaveLoad(_AfterDynamicDownloadedContent, LS_MODE_DLCLOAD , true , 1 , 0) 

ŤTDM_DLC_01  C o ú^-i  #ř#p#ŕ#“ú^-l  ŚĎŠ^EX#/  ř#žú^-o  ŤTDM_DLC_02  s t ™ú^-n  X#@#¸#(#„ú^-a  Ś97úx*#0  a n ‡ú^-n  ŤTDM_DLC_03 

DLC_EndDownload ¸¦6   Š      áa8
   DLC_UnloadAll

JIE_NO_MORE_SLOTS       Pz*6   Ť      Á÷Ná   JIE_ROOM_NOT_FOUND      Nz*6         űDmú   JIE_SYSTEM_DISCONNECTED Dz*6   Š      ¬íű   JIE_LIVE_DISCONNECTED   Bz*6   Ś      ”ěőq   JIE_DLC_MAP_MISSING     8z*6   Ś      1vw   JIE_ULC_MAP_MISSING     6z*6   Š      Kyą   JIE_UPLAY_MAP_MISSING   ,z*6   xĄ  „űÜ   JIE_NO_PLANES_AVAILABLE 

(ó   MP09_NurekDam_DLC_2     :Ë˛-

UplayUnlockable = true,

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 8 multiplayer  -- DLC placeholder, content not decided yet
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "TDM_DLC_01",
		BriefingId = "SearchAndDestroy_desc",
		Directory = "MP09_NurekDam_DLC_2",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",
		
		HasGameData = false,
		
		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 9 multiplayer  -- DLC placeholder, content not decided yet
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "TDM_DLC_02",
		BriefingId = "HighAltitudeWarfare_desc",
		Directory = "MP09_NurekDam",
		Type = MT_TDM,

		ImposedPlane = "F16CD",
		ImposedWeaponPack = "wp_rl2_pm",
		
		HasGameData = false,

		ApprovedPlanes = 
		{
			"F16CD", "EF2000", "MIG-29"
		}		
	},
	
	-- mission 10 multiplayer  -- DLC placeholder, content not decided yet
	-- 
	{
		NameId = "TDM_DLC_03",
		BriefingId = "TriggerHappy_desc",
		Directory = "MP09_NurekDam",

 Extras_Downloadable_EndShow     ňZ-   €™    ŕwÝ†   DifficultyPage_Normal_OnOk      ůZ-   €    $N®/   SPecialFeaturesPage_NewDLCBack 

DLC_NoContentAvailable  âľŕ!   ŤDLC_DisclaimerMsg1      ľŕ!   ŤDLC_DisclaimerMsg2      ľŕ!   ŤDLC_DisclaimerMsg3      ľŕ!   ŤDLC_DisclaimerMsg4 

ŹDLCTitle        çŻ,   č§đç§hč§Řç§âŻ,đË ŚŃlWHPč§«     @íŻ,   ŤDLCMessage
```





Xbox code is present , over 400 hits , definitely a console port. EDIT: (actually is a mutliplatform code but it's really based on Xbox360)


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 28, 2010)

i would like to know what's this?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

Proof that the benchmark was built for nvidia from ground up , nvidia presence also there at ubisoft since some nvidia management guys are credited in credits. 

Which confirms the the big discussions on the web  about Radeon-tessalation being diminished/interfeered (bougus deoptimization code, radeon optimizations not included or only optimized for nvidia cards) , by this software.

It's not amd tessalation that's bad , it's been improved very much but how much remains to be seen in real-world games , not in some pre-release beta benchmarks without actual full proof drivers on both sides and a full product lineup , Cayman is not even out and SOMEbody is already making judgements , it's the benchmark > that's why AMD says "no" don't use it , and ubisoft/nvidia say "yes".  Nvidia has HAWX2 givaway if you buy one of the gtx , i posted a link to the banner ad.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok, according to what you've said... how did you make all those FPS?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

p3gaz_001 said:


> ok, according to what you've said... how did you make all those FPS?



that was just magic of mine


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 28, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> that was just magic of mine



  :shadedshu


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm maybe my system is so great 



```
Custom PC, Advanced! , virus clean, defragmented, very well managed.
Win7 x64 ultimate
NOD 32 Antivirus 4.0
Using Xfire (gaming &chat program)
CPU: Intel Q9300 2.5ghz stock
GPU: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4870 512MB
PSU: Enermax 620W Liberty DXX
APU: Asus Xonar D1 PCI
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB 64MB cache SATA3 (WD1002FAEX)
RAM: 6GB - Corsair Dominator 1066mhz DDR2 CL5
MOBO: Gigabyte P35-DS4 rev2.1 Bios-F14
KEY: MS SideWinder X4
MAU: MS SideWinderTM (latest, similar to X5)
SND: Logitech X-540 5.1 Sorround System

Settings Tweaks:
- No Pagefile (HDD virtual memory disabled)
- No Readyboot (not readyboost) - a kind of prefetcher working at boot*
- No Superfetch
- UAC disabled

Registery Tweaks:
-optimized memory management
-Prefetcher disabled

Service Tweaks:
- Homegroup Disabled
- Win Defender disabled
- Win Firewall disabled
- Win Search disabled (all indexing)
- Win Update disabled (manual updates every month)

Note: There is no such thing as "outdated" on my system. :)
```

keep guessing


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 28, 2010)

p3gaz_001 said:


> ok, according to what you've said... how did you make all those FPS?



he didnt run the benchmark at a high resolution. Most people are running the benchmark at 1650*1080 or higher resolutions, he ran it at 1280*1024


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2010)

Wonders if in the not too distant future we will find some games that can only be played on AMD cards, others that can only be played on NVidia cards...... now that would be a real shame vis a vis.........

COD MW37 Green Ops Nvidia edition
COD MW37 Red Ops AMD edition

:shadedshu


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

tatty_one said:


> wonders if in the not too distant future we will find some games that can only be played on amd cards, others that can only be played on nvidia cards...... Now that would be a real shame vis a vis.........
> 
> Cod mw37 green ops nvida edition
> cod mw37 red ops amd edition
> ...



QOD

In this case _Decade_


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone else notice the sound crackles like hell in this benchmark or is it just me?
Usualy i would say i overlocked my cpu to much as i have notice this effect onboard sound before but no other game or program i have crackles like this benchmark.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 28, 2010)

I get no sound in this benchmark


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I get no sound in this benchmark



lol thats strange, hmm maybe i should update drivers i have a feeling im still using default windows drivers.



Tatty_One said:


> Wonders if in the not too distant future we will find some games that can only be played on AMD cards, others that can only be played on NVidia cards...... now that would be a real shame vis a vis.........
> 
> COD MW37 Green Ops Nvidia edition
> COD MW37 Red Ops AMD edition
> ...



LMAO i like.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

actually i liked hawx 1 much but it wasn't the proper PC game you would expect , so i was really hoping for it to be how it must be , pity to see all consolized and in this kind of shape this benchmark shows , hmm the controls indside are wacky , like mouse is wobbling and it's not the kind of ... well , it's a relatively new developer that makes this series, but it's the management that it's the problem you see there were DLC planes not released for PC , also 14 hidden planes were all inside the PC code , and there was an unlocker which unlocks about more than 20 airplaines , including SR-71 Blackbird.

It's clear that the planes have no depth ... speed is all the same , it's probably a little few customization here and there so that's why they were able to put so many planes in lol.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> actually i liked hawx 1 much but it wasn't the proper PC game you would expect , so i was really hoping for it to be how it must be , pity to see all consolized and in this kind of shape this benchmark shows , hmm the controls indside are wacky , like mouse is wobbling and it's not the kind of ... well , it's a relatively new developer that makes this series, but it's the management that it's the problem you see there were DLC planes not released for PC , also 14 hidden planes were all inside the PC code , and there was an unlocker which unlocks about more than 20 airplaines , including SR-71 Blackbird.
> 
> It's clear that the planes have no depth ... speed is all the same , it's probably a little few customization here and there so that's why they were able to put so many planes in lol.



Now the planes i can agree with, they do look very low detail specialy the ones in the distance.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 28, 2010)

Changed download link from NVIDIA mirror to TechPowerUp mirror (Sorry for delay)


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 28, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> he didnt run the benchmark at a high resolution. Most people are running the benchmark at 1650*1080 or higher resolutions, he ran it at 1280*1024



i've saw that.. and I've also tried the same resolution.. with poor results , not even 100 fps max, with no Vsync .... :shadedshu there must be a trick


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2010)

p3gaz_001 said:


> i've saw that.. and I've also tried the same resolution.. with poor results , not even 100 fps max, with no Vsync .... :shadedshu there must be a trick



tessellation was also turned off.


----------



## Helli (Oct 28, 2010)

It's a Fake. 500 FPS with Vsync on?  Never!

Helli


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 28, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> tessellation was also turned off.



ye but .... what about that vsync on?! vsync on and almost 500fps ...... think about it ....


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 28, 2010)

Helli said:


> It's a Fake. 500 FPS with Vsync on?  Never!
> 
> Helli



that's what i'm thinking .....


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2010)

p3gaz_001 said:


> ye but .... what about that vsync on?! vsync on and almost 500fps ...... think about it ....



diden't notice v-sync lol.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

You should be guessing for ages. How come nobody did.

I actually took the  de-optimization parts out of the memory , tthere was a series of clogger-like function calls which messed up the stream stacks and basically clogged it up with useless loop of calculations not even used for the benchmark


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> You should be guessing for ages. How come nobody did.
> 
> I actually took the  de-optimization parts out of the memory , tthere was a series of clogger-like function calls which messed up the stream stacks and basically clogged it up with useless loop of calculations not even used for the benchmark



Can you elaborate a bit on what's going on?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

no party

Actually it was a joke 

Sorry , im not THAT far but i'll keep looking , plus im very humorous ... well that was funny , wish it was true , then we got an insta story.

The truth is still there as from the previous post you see the codes, those are facts and im not making them up , we're getting closer , but actually finding fullproff de-optimization code will need some more horsepower , im alone here and im really not a programmer (yet) to start with but i know how to play with programs.


On a side note , that trick was made using , quite simply , the benchmark kept running while being tabbed out to windows 

That's because i was doing analyzing while it was running but then i realized it's really like a GAME , it's an actual game , it has all the files , if we brake the protection you can surely make it playable or to some extent change a lot of things , and quite nicely it loads the files and waits for a key to start the bench so i don't even need to keep it running , on the other hand you can save dump to a file too so it's not needed anymore to keep it running except injecting memory but i have no idea how to work with that, could be possible with cheat engine , im not cheater to begin with, and never used much other than looking inside it for a few minutes.

To be honest im really sorry but im loling here so much , don't have a grudge im quite serious about everything else , it's just the one quote above that was really a joke since i came back and saw everyone talking about my pic hehe. This made my day in the laughing department ,  which IF it was true though .. whooh,  and charlie would have something to write about again


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 28, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> no party
> 
> Actually it was a joke
> 
> ...




 so that was it^^???  

nice joke my friend!!!!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes , just tab out and it'll magically make your FPS skyrocket , it's so weird becuse , i didn't even notice i have VSYNC enabled my self and i thought it was disabled LOL.

Im still searching for de-optimization code but that can take ... a very long time , someone with actualy hex and binary skills should help me out , but if there's anything suspicious , i'll keep reporting .. and if i make a big discovery it's for real this time.

EDIT: also p3gaz , next time only quote the text you are referring to , to avoid misunderstanding.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's mine..

AMD X6 1090T stock with Sapphire 5970 also stock


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 29, 2010)

That's what i found aside from content , give that to the experts on the zip encryption.

Or actually finding de-optimization code it's not going to be easy for us or if somebody here helps , but it's proven nvidia got it's hands around the software.


----------



## Stak (Oct 30, 2010)

well i got an avg of 87 FPS at 1920 1080 32xCSAA and tesselation. it this good or bad


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 30, 2010)

This is my ATI 5850 Crossfire @ 950/1200 


DIRECTX 11 OFF






DIRECT X 11 ON 








Here is my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiOMa2JFThk


----------



## Stak (Oct 31, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> This is my ATI 5850 Crossfire @ 950/1200
> 
> 
> DIRECTX 11 OFF
> ...



Wow thats with dual hd5850??

I get higher FPS with a single gtx470 with 32xcsaa same res.(tesselation) weird...


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 31, 2010)

Stak said:


> Wow thats with dual hd5850??
> 
> I get higher FPS with a single gtx470 with 32xcsaa same res.(tesselation) weird...



That's because nVidia optimized their cards to run better tessellation on this benchmark. Not fair to ATI users :shadedshu


----------



## Stak (Oct 31, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> That's because nVidia optimized their cards to run better tessellation on this benchmark. Not fair to ATI users :shadedshu



Well Nv ran heaven benchmark also better than ATI. Gtx 470 got better fps than the hd5870 with tesselation. So nv is better at tesselation. But your right these diffrences in performance are just insane.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2010)

Stak said:


> Well Nv ran heaven benchmark also better than ATI. Gtx 470 got better fps than the hd5870 with tesselation. So nv is better at tesselation. But your right these diffrences in performance are just insane.



Maybe so but it dosent count here as this benchmark has been geared towards nvidia so tessellation is going to be better but if it was optimized for both cards i think the results would be very simler.


----------



## motasim (Oct 31, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Maybe so but it dosent count here as this benchmark has been geared towards nvidia so tessellation is going to be better but if it was optimized for both cards i think the results would be very simler.



... I agree ...


----------



## Stak (Oct 31, 2010)

motasim said:


> ... I agree ...





animal007uk said:


> Maybe so but it dosent count here as this benchmark has been geared towards nvidia so tessellation is going to be better but if it was optimized for both cards i think the results would be very simler.



Me too as my last line says..


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 31, 2010)

Seriously guys all this bitching is pure BS and only shows how biased the forum is tbh. Even a HD5770 can run this benchmark at more than acceptable framerates with tesselation enabled. A HD5870 does 100 fps so is the benchmark optimiced? FREAKING YES!

Now, there's still a high ammount of tesselation there, yeah, that's developers call, as long as the game can be played. 

Nvidia cards demolish AMD cards on tesselation, that's the plain truth and that advantage is shown here (as well as in all other benches). Tesselation could be reduced, as AMD wants, to a point where the difference would be almost inexistent, but developers just used as much tesselation as they wanted while keeping it at levels that HD5700 could still handle it, as can be seen by the results. Developrs could also decide to use textures with a higher compression and countless of other "optimizations" that "don't affect" performance, but it's their own call to do so. Those "optimizations" DO NOT look like non-"optimized" ones, they look "almost as good" (depending on the viewer) while needing less resources, in a similar way as console games look "exactly the same" as PC counterparts (depending on the viewre). Reality though, is that console games don't look even close to what PC games look like, "optimizations" (i.e anisotropic/trilinear optimizations, 10 bit HDR...) don't look like non-"optimized" methods and Nvidia has a way way better tesselation performance than AMD because -flash news- unlike AMD's, the whole architecture was designed around it. 

Grow up and learn how to deal with it.

EDIT: On the final game optimizations will probably be there, because in the game the will probably try to give the best to everyone and in case of AMD users that'¡s probably going to be higher framerates at the expense of a negligible IQ difference (depending on the viewer).

But this is not a game, this is a benchmark and apples-to-apples comparison is the most important thing on benchmarks. They settled for one level of tesselation and that's it. Should all the people making benchmarks or games reduce the ammount of textures, or shaders or shadows or lights or whatever, so that the superiority of a certain architecture over others is not exposed in those areas? That is ridiculous, isn't it? Tesselation is part of DX too and this benchmark uses it and demostrates that both AMD and Nvidia cards are able to handle it to the level used here. It's just that Nvidia cards do it so much better, because they were designed from the ground up to do so. It's AMD's job to keep up and not everyone else's to stop the future.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2010)

None of us was bitching and we are entitled to have our opinion, we don't need to grow up. and i coulden't give a shit if nvidia has the better tessellation.

We already said it runs good on AMD/ATI cards and even an HD57xx runs it good look at my pics, all we are saying is this benchmark is more geared towards nvidia. I think the problem is the fact AMD have a way to make this game run better using adaptive tessellation without loss of graphics quality but seems nvidia and ubsoft say NO.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 31, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> I think the problem is the fact AMD have a way to make this game run better using adaptive tessellation but seems nvidia and ubsoft say NO.



That's no different than using higher compression on textures and whatnot and besides that, how do you even know that adaptative tesselation is not used here? Adaptative tesselation IS used in every other bench/game out there, like Heaven, StoneGiant, Dirt2, AVP... and Nvidia cards are still way faster on the scenes where tesselation is used.

It's not the first time that AMD or Nvidia bitch about a certain benchmark and it's not going to be the last, but what shows the bias is that everybody is taking AMD's word on this one without even having it confirmed by anyone.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> That's no different than using higher compression on textures and whatnot and besides that, how do you even know that adaptative tesselation is not used here? Adaptative tesselation IS used in every other bench/game out there, like Heaven, StoneGiant, Dirt2, AVP... and Nvidia cards are still way faster on the scenes where tesselation is used.
> 
> It's not the first time that AMD or Nvidia bitch about a certain benchmark and it's not going to be the last, but what shows the bias is that everybody is taking AMD's word on this one without even having it confirmed by anyone.



did you even read the first few post/pages?

AMD has demonstrated to Ubisoft tessellation performance improvements that benefit all GPUs, but the developer has chosen not to implement them in the preview benchmark. If this is true witch i have no reason not to believe it, it would make this benchmark run better on both sides. Anyway the hole point about this thread was the fact that the 6xxx cards have only just been released and that they have even better tessellation the the HD5xxx series cards and that due to some things this benchmark is not to be trusted for real world performance on the new HD6xxx cards.

Anyway i aint saying no more on this as 1. i don't care who has the better tessellation and 2. It runs good enough in my HD5750. and 3. After reading reviews from the xbox and ps3 version the game is not so good anyway so i won't buy it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 31, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> did you even read the first few post/pages?
> 
> *AMD has said that* AMD has demonstrated to Ubisoft tessellation performance improvements that benefit all GPUs, but the developer has chosen not to implement them in the preview benchmark.



Fixed.



> Anyway the hole point about this thread was the fact that the 6xxx cards have only just been released and that they have even better tessellation the the HD5xxx series cards and that due to some things this benchmark is not to be trusted for real world performance on the new HD6xxx cards.



Nooo...it's not about that AT ALL. Thread tittle clearly says "[Benchmark] HAWX 2 Benchmark Available"

Nothing to do with how awesome the beloved cards of either camps are.



> Anyway i aint saying no more on this as 1. i don't care who has the better tessellation and 2. It runs good enough in my HD5750. and 3. After reading reviews from the xbox and ps3 version the game is not so good anyway so i won't buy it.



Aaaand that's the scape goat of all the people in this kind of thread, where no one cares about it, but they feel the urge to bitch. 

- "I don't care anyway." "I've been posting on it, I've been judging it, I've felt alluded and felt the urge to reply ("None of us was bitching and we are entitled to have our opinion, we don't need to grow up.") to a post that according to what I just said above is not related to me, but oh please believe I don't care." John Dorian voice please: Suuuuuuure!


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2010)

why am i a scape goat because i dont care who has the better tessellation? I've done my test i've read all the info posted damn i even started with the first benchmarks and after days of doing it i don't care anymore i got better things to do with my life but if you feel im a scape goat fine thats upto you but i still don't care anymore lol.  And not being funny but your the one stating we were all bitching but sorry its you who is bitching.

We were debating and speculating its a bit diffrent from bitching.

Anyway my friend i don't want to argue over this so lets all try and chill and have a nice cold beer on me. (maybe i took things the wrong way to been a harsh day so im sorry if i did).


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd post mine but exiting to windows causes BSOD. Man does this game looks shitty. Particularly the "missile-rag" airplanes.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah the planes defo look like crap, Lets just hope its better when released.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 31, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> why am i a scape goat because i dont care who has the better tessellation? I've done my test i've read all the info posted damn i even started with the first benchmarks and after days of doing it i don't care anymore i got better things to do with my life but if you feel im a scape goat fine thats upto you but i still don't care anymore lol.  And not being funny but your the one stating we were all bitching but sorry its you who is bitching.



My first post was not directed at you to begin with, but to the countless posts bitching at Ubi not using the tesselation that AMD wants.

The truth is that if X ammount of tesselation can be used, X ammount should be used and that's what Ubisoft is doing. Why? Well change "tesselation" term above for anything else, like textures, shadows, lighting, etc. and you'll see how it's always been like that, and it should always be. That's why we play on PC and why we are here, after all.

The problem is that AMD and fanboys by extension do not want this, they do not want game developers use as much tesselation as it's posible, because even if it's being put to good use and runs perfectly on their cards (60-100 fps is more than enough), as is the case, they will always always lose badly to similarly priced Nvidia cards. 

And tesselation is an integral part of DX11, so it's supposed to be used in every game supporting DX11, that is the point of DX11 features, to use them. And that's next year, 2011 is probably the year in which many if not most tittles are going to be using DX11 and tesselation. This is *BAD!* (yes bold and capital letters with exclamation kind of bad) for AMD, because when it comes to tesselation, they probably won't have anything to compete with Fermi architecture until the 28nm chips come, and that will most probably be a full year from now. We still have to see Cayman, but I don't think it's going to be anything different than Barts, because if Cayman was something very different and better AMD would have released a Barts == 1/2 Cayman or whatever and not something that is exactly the same as Cypress with less SPs and some internal buffers that do increase tesselation but not too much. Even if Cayman turns out to be very good, if ony Cayman can compete on DX11 games, that's still really bad, because all the sub-$300 sales would go Nvidia's way. Nvidia is going to release GF110, GF112, GF114 and GF116, we don't know how they will be, neither AMD does. AMD on the other hand will only have Cayman and Barts, or at least that was the plan.

Bottom line is that when it comes to tesselation AMD loses badly and that's why they're telling anyone who wants to listed how and how much tesselation should be used. i.e. in the case of HAWX 2 even when it's more than obvious that the way that is being used is not bad, because the benchmark runs fairly well and in fact the performance hit from activating tesselation in this benchmark is not bigger than the one in Heaven or Dirt 2 or almost any other game for that matter and those DO use the adaptative tesselation that AMD alleges HAWX 2 is not using. 

Also afaik Stalker:COP does not use adaptative tesselation, but we never heard them say anything, because tsselation is used in so few places that it doesn't matter and AMD cards tend to perform better and on top of that it's an AMD game. That's double standards right there. But it is bussiness and that's all I'm saying. Nvidia wants and needs to push tesselation, both in where and how much it's used and AMD desperately needs to stop it. I am an enthusiast gamer so I want as much as is posible and have lived long enough to see the complete evolution of 3D games and hardware, so this is not the first time I see something similar happening. The most evident comparable battle that I remember happened in the days when 3DFX was the top dog. For a long time 3dfx cards where the fastests and best selling, and they continued that way even after Nvidia came up with Riva cards, but with a trick, 3Dfx cards couldn't do 32 bit color. So basically in the 16 bit color arena 3DFX was king and it took long for 32 bit color to become the standard, even though for 3 generations Nvidia and Ati with the 1st Radeon) could not only do it but they did it with little to no performance hit. AMD is just trying to be 3DFX with their suggestions about tesselation.

EDIT: Oh btw I used Voodoo 3 3000 (which I got after trying a Riva TNT 2 that was *crap*) until I bought a GeForce 4. I was a die hard 3DFX fan and the first Nvidia card that I thought was decent was the 6800.



> We were debating and speculating its a bit diffrent from bitching.



That is definately not true if you say "we". Most probably true if you had said "I". I never said *you* were bitching, in my previous post I only made some fun out of the fact that you felt that I did.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 31, 2010)

voodoo 3 was cool i used the pci version, Then i had the geforce 2-mx400 .  I then moved onto the geforce FX5200 and FX5600 Then it was the asus 7600gs / ATI x1650pro by sapphire / palit HD4650 and now the ATI HD5750 hehe.

Forgot to add i also tryed that dual chip ati card it was not very good due to bad driver suport.
It was an ATI 3D Rage Fury Pro dual chip, 64mbs of ram.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 31, 2010)

blah blah blah fanboy talk blah blah blah you're a fanboy blah blah blah. respect other people's opinions even if you think they are wrong. 

pro tip: it doesnt matter which card you support, the executives there are all 100x richer than you.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 31, 2010)

How was that a pro tip haha


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2010)

It means to keep the conversation off of inter-forum video card fanboy wars and keep it on the topic of the benchmark itself. Post your benchmarks and leave the "A card is better than B card" crap for threads pertaining to video cards.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't see what all the complaining about is???? My 6870's run this thing like know ones business.... in single mode or in Crossfire. Sure.... I am not getting 150FPS with one card but I am easily getting over 60 FPS and then Some!!! It's actually closer to 90 FPS.

I easily get over 170FPS with 8xAA and tessellation on when I have these cards in Crossfire.

So if you can't get 120FPS on one benchmark so big deal. Anything over 60FPS for most is a waist anyway.  If Nvidia can smoke my 6870's in this benchmark then so what..... I can still smoke them in a million others! 

It's a benchmark not a real game anyway! So who cares let's have fun and report our scores.... 

****Added Note About the benchmark****

Man O Man The ground on that bench looks like ....... well just amazing. I think this will be a beautiful game once it becomes part of my collection.

Visual Graphics are definitely getting better 4 sure *


----------



## purecain (Nov 2, 2010)

the tesselated hills look amazing, but the planes are seriously unimpressive... 

the models dont seem to be travelling through the air as one would typically expect...

i'm hoping that this doesnt represent the way the planes handle, because the way they 

behave goes against the laws of physics and aerodynamics blady blaahhhh

aside from that rant... using a q9550@3.6ghz hd5870@900mhz core, 1215mhz mem,

heres 4 runs.... 
the 1st run at 1920x1600 everything max 4xAA 128fps                                                      
2nd run at 1920x1600 everything max 2xAA 136fps
3rd run    NO AA(i found the bench to run smoothly with no AA) 142fps
4th run @ 1920x1080 everything max no AA 127fps!!!!!!!!! lower rez but less fps????


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 2, 2010)

Not only that , the explosiond have the old 2D effect on the terrain , you can see the lines forming when the missile explodes on the mountain side.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 2, 2010)

I also noticed some planes explode before the missile even hits them lol, Some missiles go through the mountains. Planes look static as if there not moving tooo.


----------



## motasim (Nov 2, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Not only that , the explosiond have the old 2D effect on the terrain , you can see the lines forming when the missile explodes on the mountain side.





animal007uk said:


> I also noticed some planes explode before the missile even hits them lol, Some missiles go through the mountains. Planes look static as if there not moving tooo.



... Ubisoft will now regret even making this benchmark  ...


----------



## Helli (Nov 2, 2010)

purecain said:


> ....heres 4 runs....
> the 1st run at 1920x1600 everything max 4xAA 128fps
> 2nd run at 1920x1600 everything max 2xAA 136fps
> 3rd run    NO AA(i found the bench to run smoothly with no AA) 142fps
> 4th run @ 1920x1080 everything max no AA 127fps!!!!!!!!! *lower rez but less fps*????



Not here. I can not confirm this.

I have done 4 Runs with your Setting except the Resolutions. I have
to choose for the first three Setups 1920x1200 and for the last 1680x1050
because my Monitor can do only 1920x1200.

Testet with my GTX465 SLI

I have closed the Bench after each Run.

Helli


----------



## purecain (Nov 2, 2010)

cant wait for my shiney new tessalator.... roll on the release of the hd6970....


----------



## purecain (Nov 3, 2010)

tried another run with latest 10.10d hotfix... same performance, as someone pointed out... these driver updates were for hd6000 series... 
142fps all max settings 1920x1600 noAA


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> It means to keep the conversation off of inter-forum video card fanboy wars and keep it on the topic of the benchmark itself. Post your benchmarks and leave the "A card is better than B card" crap for threads pertaining to video cards.



what if i really found something in the code , how would this thread end up being 




purecain said:


> 4th run @ 1920x1080 everything max no AA 127fps!!!!!!!!! lower rez but less fps????



Probably a werid resolution , it's a TV one , does your monitor really support it , cause it looks well , very unprobablye unless you have black lines.


----------



## purecain (Nov 3, 2010)

my monitor fully supports that rez... never had this drop in fps from lowering the pixel requirement in the past... it doesnt make sense....imo


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are some of the issues with the Hawx 2 demo.  










> Is this an egregious overuse of polygons, as AMD contends? I'm not sure, but I'd say it's less than optimal, for a few reasons. One oddity is demonstrated, albeit poorly, in the image on the right. Although everything is turned at a nearly 45° angle, what you're seeing at the center of the picture is something important: essentially flat ground. *That flat surface is covered with large number of polygons*, all finely subdivided into a complex mesh. *A really good dynamic tessellation algorithm wouldn't find any reason to subdivide a flat area into so many triangles*.


















> The scene above shows us another potential issue, too, which is especially apparent in the full-resolution screenshot: the *silhouettes of the mountains off in the distance appear to be just as jagged and complex as those up close, yet the texture resolution on those distant peaks is greatly reduced*. Now, there are reasons to do things this way—including, notably, the way light behaves as it's being filtered through the atmosphere—but a more conventional choice would be to use dynamic LOD to reduce both the texture resolution and geometric complexity of the far-away peaks.
















> Finally, although close-up mountains in HAWX 2 look amazing and darn-near photorealistic, very little effort has been spent on the hostile airplanes in the sky. T*he models have very low poly counts*, with *obvious polygon edges visible*. The lighting is dead simple, and the *surfaces look flat and dull*. Again, that's an odd choice.






> In fact, Nvidia estimates HAWX 2 with tessellation averages about 18 pixels per polygon. Interestingly, that's just above the 16 pixel/polygon limit that AMD Graphics CTO Eric Demers argued, at the Radeon HD 6800 series press day, is the smallest optimal polygon size on any conventional, quad-based GPU architecture.



source


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 9, 2010)

I wounder if this will run better on this pc now, just swoped my Intel core 2 duo E6550 for an Intel core 2 quad Q6600, Will update after some tests.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2010)

That may depend on what in game settings/resolution, etc you are using.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 10, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That may depend on what in game settings/resolution, etc you are using.



same as before, max fps was around the same but i seemed to avg 50fps so its better in that respect.


----------

